# Acrylic Yarns for childrens blankets?



## whidbeyjeannie

Can you please give me your two cents worth on the following question.

Acrylic yarn for children's or donation blankets. Yes or no?

A member here recently told me:
if any of the blankets are made with acrylic or acrylic blend it might be a good idea to make sure you specify that they don't go to children. Children in need tend to be more likely in situations where a fire can start and if they're caught in a fire while they're sleeping, the acrylic can be very dangerous.

I am now worried about all the blankets I have made and donated or given to loved ones. 

Should I change from acrylic which I use because it is machine wash and dry and holds up well to the loving use. While fire may be a remote possibility for anyone would you change the materials used in the blanket based on that?


----------



## stotter

I use acrylic. Some blankets I've made are over 30 years old and generations of children have slept under them. The wash and dry is important. A wool blanket, once soiled, is unlikely in a busy children household to be properly washed and then it would end up trash. I can't remember any news stories of acrylic blankets for children and fires.


----------



## Patty Sutter

I absolutely use acrylics for baby! There is less of a chance of allergic reactions than wools. Plus the ease of care. 
As far as fire dangers cotton goes up just as fast. 100% wool is self extinguishing ONLY if removed from the flame source.
The most we can do is be as watchful as we can and Pray.


----------



## albie

you are going to have so many different replies on the subject of acrylics vs other fabrics. for donations most places will ask for acrylics because they are washable and do not have to be careful with the washing aspect. after all others can't always take of things like they should. wools,bamboo,etc.are probably better in case of fire,but most likely have to be cleaned properly. for the needy,acrylic is better. for the elderly,washable wool is probably good, as there is someone to take care of it. for family ask what they prefer or can handle. GOOD LUCK!!! everyone has their own opinion and you are going to light a match under this one.


----------



## jmf6406

Many charities will not accept things made from fibers that cannot be machine washed and dried. Don't fret. I don't think they would have accepted the blankets if they didn't think they were safe.


----------



## grammyv

I think it depends on the acrylic. Some get very harsh and scratchy when thrown in the dryer.

I used to use Plymouth "Heaven" (100% nylon). It laundered well but is discontinued.

I've switched to Zucca "Trendsetter"(58% Tactel 42% Polyamid).I've also used this for chemo caps.

Hope this helps you make your decision.
Keep on knitting!


----------



## desireeross

albie said:


> . GOOD LUCK!!! everyone has their own opinion and you are going to light a match under this one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

That was just a toned down rant from the persons own views.
That person had gone on a rampage with some very vicious statements that Admin deleted about that same subject. 
And because of it, that person has lost all respect and credibility.
The person's prior rants that are still available are listed under their avatar page info.
You are more than welcome to read them.

I make them all the time.
They are completely welcome and most times they are required of that yarn type fiber from the many different charity organizations for which I partake.

ALL people from ALL cultures - from ALL ages - from ALL social status - may find that 1 day! :roll: 

Don't let it scare you off. Many, many ,many hundreds of people have been making baby/child afghans with it for generations.

I for one, refuse to be bullied into a bubble of "what if's".

Do what you want, with the fiber you want and enjoy every minute of it. :wink:


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Children in need tend to be more likely in situations where a fire can start and if they're caught in a fire while they're sleeping, the acrylic can be very dangerous.


Lets face it, when caught in a fire situation the roof and the walls become dangerous but we do not insist everyone sleep out in the open. Acrylics melt when over heated and leave wicked scars behind. Unless you can afford to be a purist these days I would venture to say half of what any child has in their wardrobe is made up of acrylic fiber. Don't worry. It is far better to be warm under a nice blanket than without a blanket at all.


----------



## Spendthrift

Some knits I make for charity are made in acryllc, as per the request of the charity.

For a new baby in the congregation I tend to do something striking with cotton .... adding a note the welcome the new baby and saying if mummy is busy, aunt Spendrift will do the washing.

I knit for new members to the congregation, of whom many have come from Africa and feel the cold badly. For this I use washable wool or acrylic.


----------



## mopgenorth

The benefits of acrylic far outweigh the extremely minimal risks. Knit your heart out! Whatever you make I am sure will be loved and appreciated!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie

Thank you all for reassuring me. I was so worried that all my work on donation stuff may have been accepted and then trashed. I will continue on and hope that a child using something I intended for comfort does not have any issues with it.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Can you please give me your two cents worth on the following question.
> 
> Acrylic yarn for children's or donation blankets. Yes or no?
> 
> A member here recently told me:
> if any of the blankets are made with acrylic or acrylic blend it might be a good idea to make sure you specify that they don't go to children. Children in need tend to be more likely in situations where a fire can start and if they're caught in a fire while they're sleeping, the acrylic can be very dangerous.
> 
> I am now worried about all the blankets I have made and donated or given to loved ones.
> 
> Should I change from acrylic which I use because it is machine wash and dry and holds up well to the loving use. While fire may be a remote possibility for anyone would you change the materials used in the blanket based on that?


You should be aware of this with the advise you get here. 
Please don't get caught up in those who just want to "defend" acrylic as a POLITICAL issue.

There are some members here that take the information about acrylic personally. They have decided that people who warn about the dangers of acrylic are "yarn snobs" and no matter how much factual information you give them, they will reject it and attack the messenger. I haven't even read the rest of the thread yet, but I'm betting it's already started... the personal attacks.

I will just say this, I would not want to imagine that one of the blankets I knit for a child would result in melting into a child's skin in the event of a fire.

There are occasional issues with children being "allergic" to wool. But the truth is, the instances of that are few and far between and at least it isn't life threatening and is resolved by using cotton instead of wool.

There are also some charities that will request acrylic-only but quite frankly, the charities that do that, do so for THEIR OWN convenience and not for the needs of the children themselves. I don't knit for charities that think more about their own needs than they do the needy they're supposedly trying to help.

I myself use either superwash wool or cotton.

Again, it's a matter of MY conscience, I simply won't put children at risk or play some sort of "numbers game" with the "likelihood" of the children being caught in a fire. (_And disenfranchised people, the very people the charities are helping, are at higher risk of being in situations where they're caught in fires. Be it sleeping next to a bon fire to keep warm, or heating their homes with rickety space heaters because their heat was turned off, etc._) So why put them at deeper risk WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE TO.

I simply won't use the acrylic when knitting for the needy because 1) Acrylic is plastic, if caught in a fire it BURSTS into flames and then MELTS into the wounds and 2) it's not as warm as natural fibers and does not allow skin to breath.

It's simply not necessary to put other people at risk like that just because they are desperate to receive ANYTHING.


----------



## Spendthrift

well, acrylic is fine for animal rescue centres here, certainly


----------



## galaxycraft

Get a life Blues .......
You want to change the world go in front of Congress.
Don't come back in here and start your bad mouthing of people AND of organizations when you have already demonstrated you don't know JACK.

People can read back starting here as to how you treat people here on this forum.
So buzz off.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_posts_listing.jsp?usernum=102956&page=3


----------



## misellen

And so it begins


----------



## misellen

Most charities worldwide prefer acrylic, but 'certain people' think they know better than the experts.


----------



## galaxycraft

misellen said:


> And so it begins


Hi - :lol: 
She gave us time to recuperate for the next round. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I knew it was going to start again. The thing just could not hold back to dig the knife in on the thread the OP refers to.

Let's just do copy and paste from all the other times and save our typing fingers.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

stotter said:


> A wool blanket, once soiled, is unlikely in a busy children household to be properly washed and then it would end up trash. I can't remember any news stories of acrylic blankets for children and fires.


That is a lie, superwash wool and cotton (_especially mercerized It which is stronger, more resistant to mildew and reduces lint does not shrink or lose its shape as much as "regular" cotton may_) are perfectly machine washable and and the reason there are laws against children's flammable sleepwear is because acrylic is flammable and the plastic melts into the skin and causes SERIOUS injury. It's a real problem that required laws to try and resolve it.

That people are willing to play a "number's game" with other people's lives WHEN THERE"S NO LEGITIMATE REASON TO, is an awful thing.

Just buy some superwash wool and/or cotton, both of which are easily machine washable and the issue is solved often for the same price or at the most only PENNIES more.

That's nice that YOU'RE willing to "take the bet" that a small child won't be caught under a melting plastic blanket in a fire, but I think it's morally reprehensible that you are playing that gamble with other vulnerable people's lives.

The other thing is this. Disenfranchised people often don't have washer and dryers or the money to go to the laundry mat anyway and DO hand wash their clothes. So you might be surprised how many poor people hand wash those items.

Secondly, the warm/cool water used to wash superwash/cotton is more environmentally friendly as well.


----------



## DonnieK

I do charity items for the local hospital. They request that I use only Acrylic yarns because the items get washed and dried and they do not have the time or means for yarns that have to be hand washed and dried flat. Cotton is nice, however, the blankets do not hold their shape. Now this is not my words, but the hospital Administrators words. She said they requested acrylic for several other reasons but she did not go into them. Guess she just figured she had given me a good enough answer with the ability to wash and dry. I use baby yarns because they really are much softer once washed and dried. But, the hospital does put it through several rinses to be sure all the detergent is out of the items.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

misellen said:


> Most charities worldwide prefer acrylic


Yes, some charities care more about _their_ convenience than the needs of the people they're supposedly helping and they are no more the "experts" than anyone else here. It's not rocket science for goodness sakes.


----------



## galaxycraft

Blues...
Until you can put YOUR MONEY where YOUR MOUTH is....
Stay Out Of Our Yarn Choices!

You Know Absolutely Nothing About Who We Are Or Where We Are In The Social Ladder Of This World....
Again, Take Your Flaming Dragon, Evil Devil Breathe Somewhere Else.


----------



## misellen

The broken record just keeps spinning


----------



## stirfry

Been using acrylic for many years for the baby clothes I donate to charity. They an easy wash and dry and hold up well. 
I think they are perfectly fine.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

DonnieK said:


> I do charity items for the local hospital. They request that I use only Acrylic yarns because the items get washed and dried and they do not have the time or means for yarns that have to be hand washed and dried flat.


Superwash wool/mercerized cotton do not need to be hand washed and while the directions say dry flat, actually, they usually do just fine with a cool/low heat tumble dry.

The cooler water and low heat is more cost efficient and better for the environment as well.

So, really that's a bullcrap argument.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

stirfry said:


> Been using acrylic for many years for the baby clothes I donate to charity. They an easy wash and dry and hold up well.
> I think they are perfectly fine.


Of course, you're unaware if any of the clothes you made melted into a child's body during a fire and therefore really can't say if they're "perfectly fine" or not.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie

Ok BluesChanteuse you can stop now.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

galaxycraft said:


> Blues...
> Until you can put YOUR MONEY where YOUR MOUTH is....
> Stay Out Of Our Yarn Choices!


No one's keeping you from your yarn choices. Just pointing out that you choose to endanger people rather than do what's right and THAT is the choice that you've made.


----------



## galaxycraft

stirfry said:


> Been using acrylic for many years for the baby clothes I donate to charity. They an easy wash and dry and hold up well.
> I think they are perfectly fine.


Of Course They Are.
Bless You For Your Generous Heart.


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Superwash wool/mercerized cotton do not need to be hand washed and while the directions say dry flat, actually, they usually do just fine with a cool/low heat tumble dry.
> 
> The cooler water and low heat is more cost efficient and better for the environment as well.
> 
> So, really that's a bullcrap argument.


The broken record just keeps spinning


----------



## whidbeyjeannie

I just sent an email to the moderator to take this thread down. I didn't realize that I was just giving her a voice. Sorry folks. It will be over soon. I stand behind my work and will continue. Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## galaxycraft

BluesChanteuse said:


> No one's keeping you from your yarn choices. Just pointing out that you choose to endanger people rather than do what's right and THAT is the choice that you've made.


And I Certainly Have God's Blessing For Doing The Work That I Do!


----------



## BluesChanteuse

galaxycraft said:


> Of Course They Are.
> Bless You For Your Generous Heart.


Not "of course" anything. One or more of her items could've contributed to the death or more serious injury of someone and she wouldn't likely know.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

galaxycraft said:


> And I Certainly Have God's Blessing For Doing The Work That I Do!


I don't think God blesses those who don't care about harming other people. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Spendthrift

BC which charities do you knit for?


----------



## BluesChanteuse

whidbeyjeannie said:


> I just sent an email to the moderator to take this thread down. I didn't realize that I was just giving her a voice. Sorry folks. It will be over soon. I stand behind my work and will continue. Thanks for the support everyone.


Oh, how sad, so you don't care about the children you harm. I made the mistake of thinking you might.

Well, that's that then.


----------



## misellen

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Ok BluesChanteuse you can stop now.


She wont stop, she never does.


----------



## DonnieK

Personally, the charities that I knit for are requesting only acrylic because the clothing is put in a washer and a dryer and it is important that the clothes be washer/dryer friendly as the staff doesn't have the time to handle special treatment items (i.e. handwash and dry flat) 
All manor of yarn will burn in a fire and stick to the person if the fire is hot enough. Also, cotton loses its shape when washed and is usually thrown away before it is used the first time. If the hospitals that accept wool have the time to wash them or have them dry cleaned that is fine but in all the years I have been knitting for charity, I have never had one tell me to make everything in wool. 
A good yarn depends on who you ask. Check with the hospital or the charity you are going to donate to what their policy is. Most will tell you that if it is not "user friendly" it is passed on to a thrift store or sold in the gift shop if it meets Gift Shop standards. 
You have to research who you are knitting for and follow their standards.


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> No one's keeping you from your yarn choices. Just pointing out that you choose to endanger people rather than do what's right and THAT is the choice that you've made.


and spinning


----------



## galaxycraft

BluesChanteuse said:


> and they are no more the "experts" than anyone else here.


BINGO! That includes you.


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Not "of course" anything. One or more of her items could've contributed to the death or more serious injury of someone and she wouldn't likely know.


and spinning


----------



## galaxycraft

BluesChanteuse said:


> I don't think God blesses those who don't care about harming other people. Just my opinion though.


Yup, your opinion that has already been determined is squat.


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> I don't think God blesses those who don't care about harming other people. Just my opinion though.


and spinning


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Oh, how sad, so you don't care about the children you harm. I made the mistake of thinking you might.
> 
> Well, that's that then.


and spinning


----------



## yourmother306

ALWAYS check with the charity first...
Everybody has their opinion, but the only one I listen to is the charity.

I crochet afghans for
http://projectlinus.org/
and they want acrylic

I knitted for a charity in Africa once, they only wanted wool!

Keep up your good charity work


----------



## galaxycraft

whidbeyjeannie said:


> I just sent an email to the moderator to take this thread down. I didn't realize that I was just giving her a voice. Sorry folks. It will be over soon. I stand behind my work and will continue. Thanks for the support everyone.


No need really. It Just continues to show what a troll this beast is.
If we keep "hiding" the creatures past statements, she gets to look like the goodie to-shoes it is trying to portray.

This creature will just go on to the next topic that mentions yarn of any type, to start it's vile bullying and chastising.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie

BluesChanteuse said:


> Oh, how sad, so you don't care about the children you harm. I made the mistake of thinking you might.
> 
> Well, that's that then.


Please just stop.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie

BluesChanteuse said:


> Not "of course" anything. One or more of her items could've contributed to the death or more serious injury of someone and she wouldn't likely know.


Blueschanteuse could you please stop flaming those who chose to respond to my personal post of blankets. They did nothing to get into it with you. Please stop


----------



## BluesChanteuse

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Blueschanteuse could you please stop flaming those who chose to respond to my personal post of blankets. They did nothing to get into it with you. Please stop


No flaming involved. Just pointing out the truth. She said it's all "just fine" and I pointed out she wouldn't know that.


----------



## misellen

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Please just stop.


Do not let her get to you. That is her true goal. She does not do this out of any concern for the recipients of the blankets etc. She just wants to disrupt the forum, and draw attention to her-pitiful-self.


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> No flaming involved. Just pointing out the truth. She said it's all "just fine" and I pointed out she wouldn't know that.


and spinning


----------



## galaxycraft

misellen said:


> and spinning


:lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## BluesChanteuse

misellen said:


> Do not let her get to you. That is her true goal. She does not do this out of any concern for the recipients of the blankets etc. She just wants to disrupt the forum, and draw attention to her-pitiful-self.


Nope, just wish to tell the truth.

If that "disrupts" the forum, then that would be because the truth is disrupting to a certain group of people.

My concern for the recipients is genuine, and if you cared about them, you'd care more about the truth than you would about attacking the messenger.


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Nope, just wish to tell the truth.
> 
> If that "disrupts" the forum, then that would be because the truth is disrupting to a certain group of people.
> 
> My concern for the recipients is genuine, and if you cared about them, you'd care more about the truth than you would about attacking the messenger.


and spinning


----------



## Glenlady

It all boils down to who is in charge of a child wearing acrylic/ clothing/blankets, if it's parents are stupid enough to allow it to be exposed to fire then it isn't the fault of the donator.Ok fires can be started in the home through electrical fault, but it's up to the person/ people in charge to get that child to safety before the fire gets a hold, just my opinion.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Please just stop.


Yes, I will move on now as it's very clear you had no intention of learning the truth, you just wanted people to come in and tell you that the blankets were safe.

However, they're not really, no matter how many dimwits come in and tell you otherwise or change the topic to avoid that truth into attacking the messenger.

_It's still true your very pretty blankets unnecessarily may harm a child. That's just the truth._

So, moving on to allow the Bitter Biddie Brigade to wanker on in denial.


----------



## galaxycraft

BluesChanteuse said:


> My concern for the recipients is genuine, and if you cared about them, you'd care more about the truth than you would about attacking the messenger.


Bull crap. and Bull crap.
You are not the messenger of truth.
You are bullying the wrong people.
Go To Congress, Go to the Senate, Go to the manufactures, heck go to the presidents of all the countries of this world.

Better yet, go back to H**L from which you came.

Go look at some more pictures.


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Yes, I will move on now as it's very clear you had no intention of learning the truth, you just wanted people to come in and tell you that the blankets were safe.
> 
> However, they're not really, no matter how many dimwits come in and tell you otherwise or change the topic to avoid that truth into attacking the messenger.
> 
> _It's still true your very pretty blankets unnecessarily may harm a child. That's just the truth._
> 
> So, moving on to allow the Bitter Biddie Brigade to wanker on in denial.


and spinning


----------



## galaxycraft

Glenlady said:


> It all boils down to who is in charge of a child wearing acrylic/ clothing/blankets, if it's parents are stupid enough to allow it to be exposed to fire then it isn't the fault of the donator.Ok fires can be started in the home through electrical fault, but it's up to the person/ people in charge to get that child to safety before the fire gets a hold, just my opinion.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

:shock: Oh.... it shut up for 8 minutes.
Must being Googling some more info from Wikipedia.


----------



## Glenlady

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:


Thankyou-- good to know we have some sensible people here :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue

I have been reading the post on melting acrylic and I did my on test and the wool I used went up in flames so I can't see why one is safer to use than the other. If you are in that bad a fire it doesn't matter which one you have on You are in trouble. If you think cotton doesn't burn then you have never seen a cotton gin on fire. Acrylic will actually go out if you lite it with a lighter. I think this is a none issue and everyone should use the yarns they love to knit with. After all most bought blankets and sweater are acrylic.


----------



## galaxycraft

JanieSue said:


> I have been reading the post on melting acrylic and I did my on test and the wool I used went up in flames so I can't see why one is safer to use than the other. If you are in that bad a fire it doesn't matter which one you have on You are in trouble. If you think cotton doesn't burn then you have never seen a cotton gin on fire. Acrylic will actually go out if you lite it with a lighter. I think this is a none issue and everyone should use the yarns they love to knit with. After all most bought blankets and sweater are acrylic.


Another sensible person. :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

galaxycraft said:


> Another sensible person. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: just goes to show we are NOT all silly old biddies  :XD:


----------



## whidbeyjeannie

Sorry it got ugly people.


----------



## galaxycraft

Glenlady said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: just goes to show we are NOT all silly old biddies  :XD:


Cheers - Salute.
I'll drink to your acrylic blanket, and you can drink to my acrylic sweater.
And besides no one but each of us knows the percentage of fibers in the yarns we use.
I could be using anything from 100% to a 50-50 mix.


----------



## galaxycraft

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Sorry it got ugly people.


Don't apologize sweetie. You can't possibly be responsible for someone else's cruelty and bullying.


----------



## Frogger

I really don't understand why people would let little children play with open fire and endanger themselves--personally I try to take better care of children==but we don't know how other people live

I would like to see some REAL links to REAL stories about peope burning up because they were wearing acrylic items---I wear acrylic but I don't smoke (anymore!!) don't play around open flames but I do sit out at the campfire wrapped in an acrylic lapghan


----------



## chickkie

there must be a way to stop this EX SPURT from mouthing off all the time. It is so tiresome!

EX = unknown quantity
SPURT = DRIP UNDER PRESSURE


----------



## galaxycraft

galaxycraft said:


> :shock: Oh.... it shut up for 8 minutes.
> Must being Googling some more info from Wikipedia.


Now quiet for 27 minutes and off line.
Guess it couldn't understand google without pictures.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie

Ok, over for today. Sorry if anyone got zinged in the cross fire.


----------



## Glenlady

Frogger said:


> I really don't understand why people would let little children play with open fire and endanger themselves--personally I try to take better care of children==but we don't know how other people live
> 
> I would like to see some REAL links to REAL stories about peope burning up because they were wearing acrylic items---I wear acrylic but I don't smoke (anymore!!) don't play around open flames but I do sit out at the campfire wrapped in an acrylic lapghan


LOL our witchity grub reckons she's seen someone burnt alive on a previous post, I reckon IT gets stuff off wickipedia or google lol


----------



## Glenlady

galaxycraft said:


> Bull crap. and Bull crap.
> You are not the messenger of truth.
> You are bullying the wrong people.
> Go To Congress, Go to the Senate, Go to the manufactures, heck go to the presidents of all the countries of this world.
> 
> Better yet, go back to H**L from which you came.
> 
> Go look at some more pictures.


Better still, go wrap yourself in an acrylic blanket, sit in a gutter where you belong and don't come back, maybe somebody will chuck a lighted match at you while you ''sing'' for your supper.


----------



## misellen

JanieSue said:


> I have been reading the post on melting acrylic and I did my on test and the wool I used went up in flames so I can't see why one is safer to use than the other. If you are in that bad a fire it doesn't matter which one you have on You are in trouble. If you think cotton doesn't burn then you have never seen a cotton gin on fire. Acrylic will actually go out if you lite it with a lighter. I think this is a none issue and everyone should use the yarns they love to knit with. After all most bought blankets and sweater are acrylic.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

She quit earlier than usual, I wonder what's up. Maybe a new personality is about to emerge.


----------



## deemail

BluesChanteuse said:


> No one's keeping you from your yarn choices. Just pointing out that you choose to endanger people rather than do what's right and THAT is the choice that you've made.


you have a right to your opinion but do not use words like 'RIGHT' when stating them, "In your opinion, we are endangering other people," but that does not make it true...and making other people feel guilty about what choices they have considered and made, balancing cost, availability, washability, organizational requests and allergies is just not fair or necessary. You have given us your thoughts and reasons and no amount of repetition is going to keep me or others from making our choices based on our thoughts and reasons.


----------



## bc knitter

I also use acrylic for my gifted/charity baby afghans. Acrylic is very easy to launder for new moms. And after 40 years of making blankets for friends, I am not aware of any house fires where my blankets have burnt the children.

Cotton and other fabrics burn too.


----------



## stirfry

BluesChanteuse said:


> Oh, how sad, so you don't care about the children you harm. I made the mistake of thinking you might.
> 
> Well, that's that then.


Not true. No one wants to harm anyone. Getting off this thread now.


----------



## stirfry

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Sorry it got ugly people.


Only those who wanted it to be. Don't let it get to you. It hurts I know to see people argue in a thread that you have posted. It happened to me once and so many sent me a PM to tell me to ignore the nastiness. 
Happy knitting with whatever yarn you chose. Your heart is in the right place with all of us who knit for those who need our help.
God Bless


----------



## bc knitter

Very well stated. 


stirfry said:


> Only those who wanted it to be. Don't let it get to you. It hurts I know to see people argue in a thread that you have posted. It happened to me once and so many sent me a PM to tell me to ignore the nastiness.
> Happy knitting with whatever yarn you chose. Your heart is in the right place with all of us who knit for those who need our help.
> God Bless


----------



## disgo

Everything burns and leaves embers, hot ash, residue etc. whether made by mother nature or mankind so even hiding under a rock won't do you any good (heard of pumice and lava, i.e. Pompeii or our Mt St. Helens!).

As for the warmth "issues" and safety, you could wear your great grandmother's wool swim suit and drown or as the Eskimos can tell you freeze to death. Polar fleece has allowed mankind to inhabit more places than wool, fur or skins could. More launderable natural fibers have some form of synthetic incorporated in the yarn so you haven't changed a thing.

What I would like to know is how Lady Gaga & others get away with wearing netting down over their upper lip. Like the banks there must be no more regulating netting persons or the law (Federal) was changed in some back room. There was a Senator's wife in the early 20th century that foolishly put a cigarette holder through her netted face, and when the cigarette caught the netting on fire thus causing her to be badly burned and scarring her--so there is still a law that facial netting can only reach one's upper lip. Granted there are now less smokers and E-cigarettes but one of you ranters please Google this topic for me and "put my mind to ease" so I can enjoy the holidays in peace! Peace and LOVE (sorry, didn't mean to shout) to you all..... :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

Glenlady said:


> Oh hepsubah, it makes you have to think before you start an innocent thread for fear of it turning into something as nasty as this doesn't it -- sigh


And it shouldn't...
What is the main ingredient of our craft? Yarn!
I will not be stifled in my questions or answers for fear of an egotistical self righteous control freak (among other things).
It didn't work with Courrier and a it isn't going to work with this creature.


----------



## ompuff

disgo said:


> Everything burns and leaves embers, hot ash, residue etc. whether made by mother nature or mankind so even hiding under a rock won't do you any good (heard of pumice and lava, i.e. Pompeii or our Mt St. Helens!).
> 
> As for the warmth "issues" and safety, you could wear your great grandmother's wool swim suit and drown or as the Eskimos can tell you freeze to death. Polar fleece has allowed mankind to inhabit more places than wool, fur or skins could. More launderable natural fibers have some form of synthetic incorporated in the yarn so you haven't changed a thing.
> 
> What I would like to know is how Lady Gaga & others get away with wearing netting down over their upper lip. Like the banks there must be no more regulating netting persons or the law (Federal) was changed in some back room. There was a Senator's wife in the early 20th century that foolishly put a cigarette holder through her netted face, and when the cigarette caught the netting on fire thus causing her to be badly burned and scarring her--so there is still a law that facial netting can only reach one's upper lip. Granted there are now less smokers and E-cigarettes but one of you ranters please Google this topic for me and "put my mind to ease" so I can enjoy the holidays in peace! Peace and LOVE (sorry, didn't mean to shout) to you all..... :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Pishi

BluesChanteuse said:


> Nope, just wish to tell the truth.
> 
> If that "disrupts" the forum, then that would be because the truth is disrupting to a certain group of people.
> 
> My concern for the recipients is genuine, and if you cared about them, you'd care more about the truth than you would about attacking the messenger.


Please share your sources. A link, please


----------



## Dsynr

And where did you get this yarn, may I ask?


grammyv said:


> I think it depends on the acrylic. Some get very harsh and scratchy when thrown in the dryer.
> 
> I used to use Plymouth "Heaven" (100% nylon). It laundered well but is discontinued.
> 
> I've switched to Zucca "Trendsetter"(58% Tactel 42% Polyamid).I've also used this for chemo caps.
> 
> Hope this helps you make your decision.
> Keep on knitting!


----------



## Linda6885

This is a very old discussion, and you will hear pros and cons for both. But I think while wool of course is warmer, it is not easy care. I would use wool-ease by lionbrand, which is a wool/acrylic blend, or something like. Best of both worlds. Easy care and a little warmer. As far as the fire danger; Any synthetic melts and there is the problem, but all commercial less expensive, made blankets are synthetics. I would bet that all the bedding other than your cotton sheets, in your home right now, are acrylics, your quilt is filled with fiber-fill and pillows too. Synthetics are what we all use.


----------



## pardoquilts

I knit for a charity in South Africa called Knit A Square. You make 8" squares, send them to the group, and they combine them into blankets for kids, mostly orphans or kids affected with HIV-Aids. Their request is that whatever you send you label. They point out that many of the kids they work with live on the streets where there are open cooking fires. Acrylic melts when it is set on fire, and they prefer giving wool blankets to these children. They also contribute blankets to some orphanages that deal with the same population, and acrylics are fine for those purposes, since they are not near open fires. I think you have to know what population your chosen charity serves, and follow the guidelines from that charity.


----------



## bwtyer

Oh no - not again? Acrylic is my choice as it is what is on the guidelines for 99.9% of the charities here - and I do like to donate locally in my own state. I follow the charity guidelines regardless of anyone else's opinions, some which are not asked for as they are not said in a nice way. If a charity requested wool, then yes - wool I would use. There are guidelines to follow. One person's very biased opinion is not going to change the guidelines of the charity that you are knitting for. And the guidelines were set by people who know what is needed and used.


----------



## stephaniec

I only use acriylic for donation and family. My daughter does the same. My DIL who does not knit wont take anything but acrylic for my to young grandsons. She pops them the washing machine no problem. :-D


----------



## RobbiD

BluesChanteuse said:


> Yes, I will move on now as it's very clear you had no intention of learning the truth, you just wanted people to come in and tell you that the blankets were safe.
> 
> However, they're not really, no matter how many dimwits come in and tell you otherwise or change the topic to avoid that truth into attacking the messenger.
> 
> _It's still true your very pretty blankets unnecessarily may harm a child. That's just the truth._
> 
> So, moving on to allow the Bitter Biddie Brigade to wanker on in denial.


So...according to your "theory", a child lying under a wool blanket, in a raging fire, will emerge from the conflagration unharmed?!? The wool, or cotton, or other natural fiber blanket will protect that child from burns??? What planet are you living on? Or what pills are you popping? A fire that is hot enough to melt acrylic into the wounds of a person is going to be hot enough to burn your precious natural fibers as well. If they were, as you seem to believe, *fireproof*, It would follow that *all* clothing, bedding, and household textiles would be *required* to be made of these "fireproof" fibers, rather than just be flame retardant! 
Sheesh, stop and *think* before you put forth an opinion as if you are an expert. You might want to speak to a firefighter before you say that natural fibers perform any better in a structure fire!


----------



## jan1ce

BluesChanteuse said:


> Nope, just wish to tell the truth.
> 
> If that "disrupts" the forum, then that would be because the truth is disrupting to a certain group of people.
> 
> My concern for the recipients is genuine, and if you cared about them, you'd care more about the truth than you would about attacking the messenger.


Sounds as if you're speaking from experience.

I knit for PreemiesUK and the hospitals state that only acrylic is needed, are you telling me that the Drs and nurses in the NICU don't care about the premature babies they treat in their acrylic hats, booties, cardigans and blankets???

Jan xx


----------



## smontero237

BluesChanteuse said:


> You should be aware of this with the advise you get here.
> Please don't get caught up in those who just want to "defend" acrylic as a POLITICAL issue.
> 
> There are some members here that take the information about acrylic personally. They have decided that people who warn about the dangers of acrylic are "yarn snobs" and no matter how much factual information you give them, they will reject it and attack the messenger. I haven't even read the rest of the thread yet, but I'm betting it's already started... the personal attacks.
> 
> I will just say this, I would not want to imagine that one of the blankets I knit for a child would result in melting into a child's skin in the event of a fire.
> 
> There are occasional issues with children being "allergic" to wool. But the truth is, the instances of that are few and far between and at least it isn't life threatening and is resolved by using cotton instead of wool.
> 
> There are also some charities that will request acrylic-only but quite frankly, the charities that do that, do so for THEIR OWN convenience and not for the needs of the children themselves. I don't knit for charities that think more about their own needs than they do the needy they're supposedly trying to help.
> 
> I myself use either superwash wool or cotton.
> 
> Again, it's a matter of MY conscience, I simply won't put children at risk or play some sort of "numbers game" with the "likelihood" of the children being caught in a fire. (_And disenfranchised people, the very people the charities are helping, are at higher risk of being in situations where they're caught in fires. Be it sleeping next to a bon fire to keep warm, or heating their homes with rickety space heaters because their heat was turned off, etc._) So why put them at deeper risk WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE TO.
> 
> I simply won't use the acrylic when knitting for the needy because 1) Acrylic is plastic, if caught in a fire it BURSTS into flames and then MELTS into the wounds and 2) it's not as warm as natural fibers and does not allow skin to breath.
> 
> It's simply not necessary to put other people at risk like that just because they are desperate to receive ANYTHING.


Posts like this are the reason I rarely read anything on this subject.


----------



## RobbiD

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Sorry it got ugly people.


Not your fault.


----------



## PittyPat

Before retiring last year from a long nursing career, that included working in a Neonatal Unit, we only could accept acrylic yarn. Item have to be washed frequently. Wool against such tender ,vulnerable skin was just not acceptable. Cotton receiving blankets were used also. 
Only acrylic hats were accepted in NNICU and in the Peds operating Room. We also requested sweaters and hats for children whose parents could not afford nice clothes to take their babies home, always had to be acrylic. 
To walk into NNICU and see the isolates covered with hand made blanket always brought a smile to our faces... so much love given to the babies.


----------



## BaraKiss

Oh, why have we opened this acrylic Pandora's Box again?


----------



## galaxycraft

BaraKiss said:


> Oh, why have we opened this acrylic Pandora's Box again?


New members do not know of the trouble makers...
Innocent topics can turn on a dime without notice.
No avoiding it unless you want to be in a bubble without communication from the outside world...to learn and evolve in one's craft.
We should not have to turn this forum over to the bullies and trolls by keeping quiet and not asking that question we need answered.


----------



## kyterp

Acrylic, do to allergies to natural fibers!


----------



## Anna3703

Galaxycraft, Blueschanteuse, please, please, STOP IT ! Just STOP IT !!


----------



## galaxycraft

Anna3703 said:


> Galaxycraft, Blueschanteuse, please, please, STOP IT ! Just STOP IT !!


Take a hike yourself (don't read).
Just because I am standing up to that vile creature?
Nah....

Besides .. Blueschanteuse quit posting on page 4.
Here it is on page 8....the topic is continuing nicely.


----------



## bwtyer

Anna3703 said:


> Galaxycraft, Blueschanteuse, please, please, STOP IT ! Just STOP IT !!


Anna - sorry but Galaxycraft is right on this one- it is unfortunate that Blues tries to put everyone down at times-
we follow guidelines for our charities and it is pure meaness of Blue's part to try to put down the good that knitting for charity is doing. All Galaxycraft is doing is keeping control of the conversation so it won't turn out like the last one. Several people have mentioned how and why they knit with wool in a very sweet and friendly way - no need for the ugliness that Blues distributes.


----------



## BaraKiss

galaxycraft said:


> New members do not know of the trouble makers...
> Innocent topics can turn on a dime without notice.
> No avoiding it unless you want to be in a bubble without communication from the outside world...to learn and evolve in one's craft.
> We should not have to turn this forum over to the bullies and trolls by keeping quiet and not asking that question we need answered.


What you say is true.

For the most part people on this site are the nicest, kindest and most helpful. I have learned so much here.


----------



## gillyc

pardoquilts said:


> I knit for a charity in South Africa called Knit A Square. You make 8" squares, send them to the group, and they combine them into blankets for kids, mostly orphans or kids affected with HIV-Aids. Their request is that whatever you send you label. They point out that many of the kids they work with live on the streets where there are open cooking fires. Acrylic melts when it is set on fire, and they prefer giving wool blankets to these children. They also contribute blankets to some orphanages that deal with the same population, and acrylics are fine for those purposes, since they are not near open fires. I think you have to know what population your chosen charity serves, and follow the guidelines from that charity.


This has been the most sensible post so far!
BC is still coming to terms with her grief over her loss, still only 6 mths ago and prolonged anguish over more than 30 years. No wonder she wants to stop anyone else suffering the same. At the very least accept that someone cooking over a barbeque should not wear a loose fitting acrylic shirt.
I noticed that she only retaliated when attacked - sometimes quite viciously.
The charity for whom I knit supplies me with the yarn to use, 100% acrylic. It costs me nothing but time. There is no point sending stuff made with anything else as it would be diverted to another 'good cause' so I could have knitted for them directly.
Please take note of Knit a Square's ruling about not giving acrylic blankets to street children as they cook over open fires. Just what BC was saying.
Please stop provoking BC. You should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## galaxycraft

gillyc said:


> BC is still coming to terms with her grief over her loss, still only 6 mths ago and prolonged anguish over more than 30 years.
> No wonder she wants to stop anyone else suffering the same. At the very least accept that someone cooking over a barbeque should not wear a loose fitting acrylic shirt.


That was Courier770 - *Not* BluesChanteuse (BC).
Blues jumped onto Couriers' bandwagon full force with a vengeance and has not let up since.
And mind you....WITHOUT providing any documentation of what is said is total universal truth.
It is all repeated hearsay and speculation.


----------



## LilgirlCA

I admit it - I only read page 1. I have nothing against using acrylic and generally use it

My warning is this:
IF you don't want to use acrylic , BE SURE TO CAREFULLY READ THE ENTIRE LABEL. Many 'superwash' wools or other names of yarns that imply wool, often are up to 80% ACRYLIC


----------



## Dowager

Well you can't win on this. Because if you make the blankets out of natural fibers, some child is going to be allergic to them. I'd stick with the acrylic.


----------



## imashelefrat

Not hunderds, but at least two more zeroes to the count if not three or four.
I support your opinion and repeat some of it.
1. I find the reasoning against acrylic yarn for blankets flawed: Most blankets for babies and children in the stores (adults too) are not natural fiber filling. What do you think will happen to them in case of a fire.
You know that leaving your house open will help to escape a fire, yet nobody does that. Crossing a street can be dangerous, we do it all the time.
Rates, Proportions and Common Sense are in order
2. Less and less is made out of cotton due to its high cost. I have to look carefully at socks (that small print) to find high content of cotton. If one worries about the poor: the natural fiber ship has sailed-it is much more expensive and needs resources for caring for the items. If one wants to invest more: feed the poor.
3. Don't believe everything that is posted. This rule applies to all subjects (medical in particular)
I make them all the time too.



galaxycraft said:


> That was just a toned down rant from the persons own views.
> That person had gone on a rampage with some very vicious statements that Admin deleted about that same subject.
> And because of it, that person has lost all respect and credibility.
> The person's prior rants that are still available are listed under their avatar page info.
> You are more than welcome to read them.
> 
> I make them all the time.
> They are completely welcome and most times they are required of that yarn type fiber from the many different charity organizations for which I partake.
> 
> ALL people from ALL cultures - from ALL ages - from ALL social status - may find that 1 day! :roll:
> 
> Don't let it scare you off. Many, many ,many hundreds of people have been making baby/child afghans with it for generations.
> 
> I for one, refuse to be bullied into a bubble of "what if's".
> 
> Do what you want, with the fiber you want and enjoy every minute of it. :wink:


----------



## rderemer

smigdail said:


> I always use acrylic and most of the "good" well known brands do have a fire retardant built in. I have made them for family, friends and charity knitting for many years - no complaints. They block well and retain their resiliency.
> sherry


This solves the problem nicely doesn't it.


----------



## ladysjk

I think this is really quite enough. My suggestion is, call the charity you wish to donate to, ask them what they would like them knit with..then go with that. It really doesn't matter what anyone else says...go with the guidelines set by your charity...This is getting awful old, every time someone asks about acrylic yarn, someone, has to jump in and just turn it ugly..we have all read what It has to say...so just check with your chosen charity...


----------



## carrottop71

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Can you please give me your two cents worth on the following question.
> 
> Acrylic yarn for children's or donation blankets. Yes or no?
> 
> A member here recently told me:
> if any of the blankets are made with acrylic or acrylic blend it might be a good idea to make sure you specify that they don't go to children. Children in need tend to be more likely in situations where a fire can start and if they're caught in a fire while they're sleeping, the acrylic can be very dangerous.
> 
> I am now worried about all the blankets I have made and donated or given to loved ones.
> 
> Should I change from acrylic which I use because it is machine wash and dry and holds up well to the loving use. While fire may be a remote possibility for anyone would you change the materials used in the blanket based on that?


This subject went on for 100 pages. There were at least one crazy and several bullies involved. The point in the end, was to keep the crazy one upset and to get the link to go over 100 pages. If you are afraid of acrylic, I suggest you throw out most of you clothing and padded furniture, because they also have acrylic. Other wise go on the way you always have and enjoy your knitting and daily life. I will now unwatch this, as I am not going to follow the crazies into the new year.


----------



## 23607

We have acrylic afghans (blankets) that my mom made for our children 35+ years ago. They still are in great shape...have been washed and dried a ton and have been to many more places than I ever have. I think it is fine, just my opinion, of course.


----------



## SLance

Wow!! Hate, hate, hate! From yarn choice to legislation of yarn choices. We are regulated from every direction thanks to some. Give your opinion and let it go. Once you have given the facts as you know them why keep on keeping on? In my opinion the joy that some of us have doing things is spoiled by others who want to FORCE their opinions and desires on the rest. If you truly want to change the world, do so by being humble and with acceptance. Keep in mind that ranting turns people against you.


----------



## Anna3703

"Take a hike yourself (don't read).
Just because I am standing up to that vile creature?
Nah...."

Let's just act our age and not our shoe size....please. Let's just try to be polite always.


----------



## galaxycraft

Anna3703 said:


> *Quote From galaxycraft*
> "Take a hike yourself (don't read).
> Just because I am standing up to that vile creature?
> Nah...."
> *End Quote From galaxycraft*
> ..........................................................................
> 
> Let's just act our age and not our shoe size....please. Let's just try to be polite always.


You didn't have to come into this thread just to say "Stop It".
As I had said. what you had referenced ended on PAGE 4! :roll: :roll:
You came in on PAGE 8, just to give me a finger pointing.
You hadn't had input to this topic prior to your post on PAGE 8.
You didn't have to open the topic, you didn't have to read the topic.
BTW - Why Did You??


----------



## headlemk

BluesChanteuse said:


> There are occasional issues with children being "allergic" to wool. But the truth is, the instances of that are few and far between and at least it isn't life threatening and is resolved by using cotton instead of wool.


So you think a severe allergy cannot be life threatening? Wow. You must never have seen a child have an anaphlactic reaction. Of course, allergies can be life threatening.

You should hope that some woolen blankie you donate to the less fortunate doesn't kill a child who is sleeping under it and cannot wake up because they've stopped breathing.

You should really think more carefully before you speak. We all are very aware of how you feel about acrylic. No problem. That is your opinion. But spreading fear isn't a good way to preach your religion.

I live in Mexico. You can't buy wool yarn here if your life depended on it. I belong to a group that knits for needy children. The only yarn we use is acrylic.


----------



## ladysjk

I believe the real answer is talk to your charity..if not within the guide lines they may refuse your donation.


----------



## Pam in LR

If this was a problem, it would be big, front page news. At the very least, charity organizations would specify that they do not accept articles made with acrylic.


----------



## joannelee

I use acrylic for baby items, they are easy to wash and dry. If you use wool a busy Mom might not be able to clean the blanket as easy as acrylic, and it might not get cleaned properly and end up in the trash. And baby might be alerigic to wool


----------



## ladysjk

Some one also said on another topic, that she is making an afghan, with acrylic, but will only use it in the Living room, on her chair etc...but not on her bed...I guess as long as you are not in bed you must be safe? I am outta here! On to more interesting topics..


----------



## impala

Acrylic yarn is not the worst choice. I use acrylic yarn sometimes for myself. My favorite fiber is cotton. According to this link in a fire I wouldn't stand a chance.
But I will still wear cotton and knit with acrylic. I drive a car too. Ihttp://missourifamilies.org/features/material beats walking. I could get in an accident a blow up. http://missourifamilies.org/features/materialarticles/feature7.htm


----------



## cynthiaknits

I always use acrylic.


----------



## MartiG

IMHO I don't see how you can give anything for babies or charity that wouldn't be easily washable and machinee dryable. I know there are superwash wools but the expense might keep someone from being able to use it even if it would be the best option.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Anything that is going to be chucked in the washing machine many times would probably be best in acrylic.


----------



## SLance

I just found the unwatch button!


----------



## bwtyer

ladysjk said:


> I believe the real answer is talk to your charity..if not within the guide lines they may refuse your donation.


Exactly - you have to follow the guidelines. There is no argument there - it is something that has to be done. End of story. :thumbup:


----------



## impala

bwtyer said:


> Exactly - you have to follow the guidelines. There is no argument there - it is something that has to be done. End of story. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Amen to that!!!


----------



## vikicooks

galaxycraft said:


> Now quiet for 27 minutes and off line.
> Guess it couldn't understand google without pictures.


I have been wanting to tell this funny story, but didn't want to get the rant started again. But, since it's here: in that " other " post my husband was referred to as a snowman and kind of a liar because he said that the acrylic kept him warm when working outside. Of course I had to read him all of the posts on that subject which he thought were very funny and kind of sick. So, the other day I showed him a pair of mittens I bought for our daughter-in-law's birthday. He shouted. " Acrylic???? Are you crazy??? Are you trying to burn her up??????noooooooo!!!!!" It was really funny.


----------



## galaxycraft

vikicooks said:


> I have been wanting to tell this funny story, but didn't want to get the rant started again. But, since it's here: in that " other " post my husband was referred to as a snowman and kind of a liar because he said that the acrylic kept him warm when working outside. Of course I had to read him all of the posts on that subject which he thought were very funny and kind of sick. So, the other day I showed him a pair of mittens I bought for our daughter-in-law's birthday. He shouted. " Acrylic???? Are you crazy??? Are you trying to burn her up??????noooooooo!!!!!" It was really funny.


I remember the thread.
Thanks for the giggle. You and hubby must really make quite a pair. :wink:


----------



## FarmerJo

I use pure cotton only when quilting because of fire hazards. Cotton burns and turns to ash, but acrylic melts and clings, making it more dangerous in case of fire. Until the subject came up here, I never considered this regarding my knitting, but I certainly will in future.


----------



## Glenlady

vikicooks said:


> I have been wanting to tell this funny story, but didn't want to get the rant started again. But, since it's here: in that " other " post my husband was referred to as a snowman and kind of a liar because he said that the acrylic kept him warm when working outside. Of course I had to read him all of the posts on that subject which he thought were very funny and kind of sick. So, the other day I showed him a pair of mittens I bought for our daughter-in-law's birthday. He shouted. " Acrylic???? Are you crazy??? Are you trying to burn her up??????noooooooo!!!!!" It was really funny.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:   :XD:


----------



## Sylviatjetton

I do know that organizations for armed service men & women will not accept items (scarves, headcoverings, etc.) made of acrylic due to the fact that they might be caught in a firestorm and it would melt into their skin - very unlikely for a baby. And that comment about cotton burning as fast as acrylic? Cotton smolders, does not burn fast. I use acrylic for charity and babies because it is so washable and easily dried.


----------



## higgybella

I have three boys. While we are certainly not living in poverty, the risk of fire is always there. I cannot imagine life or laundry without acrylic, polyester and a host of other man made materials.


----------



## katyboom

Anna3703 said:


> "Take a hike yourself (don't read).
> Just because I am standing up to that vile creature?
> Nah...."
> 
> Let's just act our age and not our shoe size....please. Let's just try to be polite always.





galaxycraft said:


> You didn't have to come into this thread just to say "Stop It".
> As I had said. what you had referenced ended on PAGE 4! :roll: :roll:
> You came in on PAGE 8, just to give me a finger pointing.
> You hadn't had input to this topic prior to your post on PAGE 8.
> You didn't have to open the topic, you didn't have to read the topic.
> BTW - Why Did You??


And here I am coming in on whatever page it is.. I remember that other thread as well and too many things that didn't need to be said and that we're not called for were said...

Galaxycraft take your own advice... Stop the name calling and be an adult with your big girl panties on... One person's opinion is just that... An opinion. Adults recognize that and don't take it personally unless of course it applies..

It comes down to free speech and we all have an unwatch tab.


----------



## galaxycraft

katyboom said:


> And here I am coming in on whatever page it is.. I remember that other thread as well and too many things that didn't need to be said and that we're not called for were said...
> 
> Galaxycraft take your own advice... Stop the name calling and be an adult with your big girl panties on... One person's opinion is just that... An opinion. Adults recognize that and don't take it personally unless of course it applies..
> 
> It comes down to free speech and we all have an unwatch tab.


You are a freakin new comer to this forum.
I am not name-calling.
If I hear "big girl panties" - or "panties in a wad" - one more time from You... I will show you which cheek to kiss.

And you have room to talk. Your posts have been pretty active on such controversial/bullying topics as well.

Repeating just for you.... 
You came in on PAGE 11, just to give me a finger pointing.
You hadn't had input to this topic prior to your post on this page.
You didn't have to open the topic, you didn't have to read the topic.
BTW - Why Did You??

BTW - If You Haven't Noticed ---- I am not the only one talking on this thread.
Hold that finger to the mirror.


----------



## Lavender Blue

Glenlady said:


> LOL our witchity grub reckons she's seen someone burnt alive on a previous post, I reckon IT gets stuff off wickipedia or google lol


Or possibly she was burned at the stake in a previous life? LOL


----------



## Shimal

I would use acrylic. If a fire is bad enough to melt acrylic (Heaven forbid!), then there are a lot of other issues to worry about and the acrylic blanket won't make a lot of difference. Acrylic is easier to care for (huge consideration!) and comes in kid-appealing colors. There are a number of yarns that specify they are for kids and babies - if the yarns were dangerous, I don't think they could continue to sell and market them that way...


----------



## lorraine 55

whidbeyjeannie said:


> I just sent an email to the moderator to take this thread down. I didn't realize that I was just giving her a voice. Sorry folks. It will be over soon. I stand behind my work and will continue. Thanks for the support everyone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vikicooks

galaxycraft said:


> I remember the thread.
> Thanks for the giggle. You and hubby must really make quite a pair. :wink:


When I saw this thread , my first thought was "oh, no- here we go again!" When BC made her first appearance I said to my hubby " and here she is". He actually Loved being called my snowman of a husband; now insists on being called just that. She unknowingly added a little zing to our boring, acrylic life.


----------



## lorraine 55

yourmother306 said:


> ALWAYS check with the charity first...
> Everybody has their opinion, but the only one I listen to is the charity.
> 
> I crochet afghans for
> http://projectlinus.org/
> and they want acrylic
> 
> I knitted for a charity in Africa once, they only wanted wool!
> 
> Keep up your good charity work


This is very good advice !!!


----------



## lorraine 55

galaxycraft said:


> Bull crap. and Bull crap.
> You are not the messenger of truth.
> You are bullying the wrong people.
> Go To Congress, Go to the Senate, Go to the manufactures, heck go to the presidents of all the countries of this world.
> 
> Better yet, go back to H**L from which you came.
> 
> Go look at some more pictures.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

vikicooks said:


> When I saw this thread , my first thought was "oh, no- here we go again!" When BC made her first appearance I said to my hubby " and here she is". He actually Loved being called my snowman of a husband; now insists on being called just that. She unknowingly added a little zing to our boring, acrylic life.


Thank you for sharing. Hugs of joy to you both for a happy and safe holiday.


----------



## 9sueseiber

galaxycraft said:


> Get a life Blues .......
> You want to change the world go in front of Congress.
> Don't come back in here and start your bad mouthing of people AND of organizations when you have already demonstrated you don't know JACK.
> 
> People can read back starting here as to how you treat people here on this forum.
> So buzz off.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_posts_listing.jsp?usernum=102956&page=3


I totally agree Galaxy Craft. In fact I'm surprised Blue is still on this site, and still ranting.
Sue


----------



## lorraine 55

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Sorry it got ugly people.


It's not your fault. This forum is for us to ask questions. Even if we don't agree on a subject there is no need for anyone to come on here and make nasty accusations.


----------



## lorraine 55

bwtyer said:


> Anna - sorry but Galaxycraft is right on this one- it is unfortunate that Blues tries to put everyone down at times-
> we follow guidelines for our charities and it is pure meaness of Blue's part to try to put down the good that knitting for charity is doing. All Galaxycraft is doing is keeping control of the conversation so it won't turn out like the last one. Several people have mentioned how and why they knit with wool in a very sweet and friendly way - no need for the ugliness that Blues distributes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

carrottop71 said:


> This subject went on for 100 pages. There were at least one crazy and several bullies involved. The point in the end, was to keep the crazy one upset and to get the link to go over 100 pages. If you are afraid of acrylic, I suggest you throw out most of you clothing and padded furniture, because they also have acrylic. Other wise go on the way you always have and enjoy your knitting and daily life. I will now unwatch this, as I am not going to follow the crazies into the new year.


The hundred page thread was about the price of yarn. That got turned into an argument about acrylic when someone made a comment about people using cheap yarn for charity and saving the good yarn for themselves!


----------



## Shimal

If people want to take this to the ridiculous - why do any knitting for children at all? There is a possibility that they could unravel the item and accidentally hang themselves. For that matter, we should not be allowed to knit at all - you might faint and land on one of the needles and impale yourself. Don't open any cans - the edges are too sharp. Computers are run on electricity - might electrocute yourself by licking the plug while checking knitting forums... LIFE has risks and benefits and each person has the responsibility to decide which risks are worth the potential benefits, however no person has the right to decide that for anyone else. Kids are the responsibility of their caregivers. Do caregivers make decisions you might not agree with? You betcha! But that's THEIR right to make those decisions. If its too unsafe, involve the authorities. Otherwise, manage your own life and let others manage theirs.


----------



## galaxycraft

lorraine 55 said:


> The hundred page thread was about the price of yarn. That got turned into an argument about acrylic when someone made a comment about people using cheap yarn for charity and saving the good yarn for themselves!


It also included partying (about 15 pages or so?) to try to turn the thread around. - hickup! Excuse me. :lol:

But, that was the thread where It was stumbling over every idea/concept.
Changing stories, changing positions, changing wording...What a mess.


----------



## impala

Shimal said:


> If people want to take this to the ridiculous - why do any knitting for children at all? There is a possibility that they could unravel the item and accidentally hang themselves. For that matter, we should not be allowed to knit at all - you might faint and land on one of the needles and impale yourself. Don't open any cans - the edges are too sharp. Computers are run on electricity - might electrocute yourself by licking the plug while checking knitting forums... LIFE has risks and benefits and each person has the responsibility to decide which risks are worth the potential benefits, however no person has the right to decide that for anyone else. Kids are the responsibility of their caregivers. Do caregivers make decisions you might not agree with? You betcha! But that's THEIR right to make those decisions. If its too unsafe, involve the authorities. Otherwise, manage your own life and let others manage theirs.


This is the best advice yet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janenedrow53

I always use acrylic when it comes to making baby blankets, afghans etc; due to the fact they are machine washable and dryable. In fact, I am currently using an acrylic yarn to make sweaters for my grandkids.


----------



## katyboom

galaxycraft said:


> You are a freakin new comer to this forum.
> I am not name-calling.
> If I hear "big girl panties" - or "panties in a wad" - one more time from You... I will show you which cheek to kiss.
> 
> And you have room to talk. Your posts have been pretty active on such controversial/bullying topics as well.
> 
> Repeating just for you....
> You came in on PAGE 11, just to give me a finger pointing.
> You hadn't had input to this topic prior to your post on this page.
> You didn't have to open the topic, you didn't have to read the topic.
> BTW - Why Did You??
> 
> BTW - If You Haven't Noticed ---- I am not the only one talking on this thread.
> Hold that finger to the mirror.


I am posting on this thread, yes. My posts have been controversial, yes. Bullying, I don't think so. Opinionated, yes.

this is the second and last time I will post on this thread I have better use for my internet time, but lady you need to look in the mirror and take a reality check at the same time.

"*I am not name-calling.*"

Just what do you call "vile creature"???? A pet name????

In my opinion, and please don't burn me at the stake for having one, you can take your paddle and go stir it up with whomever will listen to you...

And every playground has at least one adult to break up the fights between the children...

Lots of tough talk behind a keyboard....

I am done....


----------



## galaxycraft

katyboom said:


> "*I am not name-calling.*"
> ...........................................................
> 
> Just what do you call "vile creature"???? A pet name????


That is a description of "IT".
So "IT" can call actual belittling - bullying names to all of us, but I can't describe? :roll: :roll:

*I Repeat Again* -- "BTW - If You Haven't Noticed ---- I am not the only one talking on this thread."
Tsk, Tsk. Not adult-like yourself for calling out/singling out one person instead of the actual trouble maker; or even any of the others.


----------



## bethnegrey

If possible, check with the specific charity to see if they have requirements/limitations re types of fiber. I often knit for Afghans for Afghans (collection point is in S.F.). They ask for handknits that are at least 75% wool -- preferably 100%. They aren't against acrylic (they suggest knitters and crocheters can use acrylic when donating to local/domestic charities) but it's bitterly cold in Afghanistan in winter (they've been my motivation for learning stranded knitting). Add to that the fact that a washing machine would be a truly rare sight there!


----------



## AmyKnits

What in the world is going on here lately?! I was given a link to this thread this morning. 

I received THREE PM's this morning from KP'ers wanting my suggestions for yarns to use for baby blankets/items. Two wanted me to suggest types of wools that would be soft and washable and one KP friend wanted to know what type cotton holds up best for babies since the items will be washed frequently.

They sent me PM's because they were AFRAID to post here! 
What is wrong with you people?! This is supposed to be a place where we can discuss knitting, techniques, anything related to knitting including fibers FOR knitting. What is the name calling and nastiness all about?!

Yes, acrylic is fine. Fine for lots of things and it is readily available and affordable. 

The original poster asks IF it is ok for baby blankets. Yes, it is OK... IF that is what you want to use. IF that is what the charity asks for AND acrylic is OK with the Mother of the baby the blanket is going to. However, there ARE benefits and drawbacks to using any fiber for any project. 

We all make our own personal choices regarding fibers to use for our projects. No one can demand or force you to use anything... I have never heard of anyone from KP following another knitter to the store and forcing them to use a particular fiber over another.

Personally I do not use acrylics for baby items. They are not breathable or fire retardant and it is MY choice to knit with what I personally choose to. I personally prefer natural fibers for babies. However, If YOU choose to use acrylic or moon fiber or alpaca or camel or viscose or plastic bags in strips or anything else... I have no issue with that.... why should I?!

When a question is asked on KP, many different opinions and suggestions will be given... that is the purpose of the forum.. to SHARE information.

We ARE allowed to state benefits and drawbacks of all fibers here on KP. Some acrylics are scratchy. Some cottons stretch out of shape. Some wools are not soft enough for use against a baby's skin... I could go on and on all day.

Discussion is how we learn. If you don't like WHAT a particular poster says or HOW she says it, you are free to move on.... 

The bottom line is that a discussion SHOULD be just that... a discussion. Obviously this post is causing people to think.... just based on the THREE PM's I received this morning. Knitters listen and WANT to try other fibers to decide for themselves what they prefer.

This is ridiculous and you all should think about what you are saying and that you are chasing away people that WANT to learn about fibers... including the Original Poster.... she obviously had a question she was simply asking for feedback on... not a fight. Is this what your GOAL really is?! EVERY time this discussion comes up, it is the SAME handful of people who need to "fight to the death" over what fiber is RIGHT. 

I will save you some time... THERE IS NO RIGHT fiber... only what is right for each of us!

The Mother in me WANTS to write "Shame on you", but since you are all adults here according to the forum rules and I am also an adult and not above any of you.... I will just kindly ask you to think about what you are doing here....AND... if you feel proud that you are chasing people away who WANT to learn and forcing them to reach out to people who are NOT nasty to learn via PM about fibers. 

I CAN say that I am ashamed FOR you... 3 people had to come to me privately because they were "afraid" to post a question here with all the nastiness from the same handful of posters, yet again.


----------



## lorraine 55

katyboom said:


> And here I am coming in on whatever page it is.. I remember that other thread as well and too many things that didn't need to be said and that we're not called for were said...
> 
> Galaxycraft take your own advice... Stop the name calling and be an adult with your big girl panties on... One person's opinion is just that... An opinion. Adults recognize that and don't take it personally unless of course it applies..
> 
> It comes down to free speech and we all have an unwatch tab.


I think most of us believe in free speech, but it's understandable that if people are accused of being uncharitable, putting peoples lives at risk & not caring about others they are going to get upset!


----------



## lorraine 55

galaxycraft said:


> It also included partying (about 15 pages or so?) to try to turn the thread around. - hickup! Excuse me. :lol:
> 
> But, that was the thread where It was stumbling over every idea/concept.
> Changing stories, changing positions, changing wording...What a mess.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

katyboom said:


> I am posting on this thread, yes. My posts have been controversial, yes. Bullying, I don't think so. Opinionated, yes.
> 
> this is the second and last time I will post on this thread I have better use for my internet time, but lady you need to look in the mirror and take a reality check at the same time.
> 
> "*I am not name-calling.*"
> 
> Just what do you call "vile creature"???? A pet name????
> 
> In my opinion, and please don't burn me at the stake for having one, you can take your paddle and go stir it up with whomever will listen to you...
> 
> And every playground has at least one adult to break up the fights between the children...
> 
> Lots of tough talk behind a keyboard....
> 
> I am done....


I think you need to read the thread from the beginning.


----------



## lorraine 55

galaxycraft said:


> That is a description of "IT".
> So "IT" can call actual belittling - bullying names to all of us, but I can't describe? :roll: :roll:
> 
> *I Repeat Again* -- "BTW - If You Haven't Noticed ---- I am not the only one talking on this thread."
> Tsk, Tsk. Not adult-like yourself for calling out/singling out one person instead of the actual trouble maker; or even any of the others.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## k2p3-knit-on

Pajamas sold in stores need to be fire retardant. Flannel fabrics in kids prints obviously intended for pajamas but not treated to be fire retardant state on the selvages not for use for pajamas! Never saw anything on a blanket label though. And yes, I've knitted acrylic baby blankets and more for my grandchildren who I love dearly.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie

I am the original poster of this thread. I asked the question because I finally posted a picture of some of my work this week and had a response regarding my use of acrylic. I am a new knitter, worked through the summer making these items and was ready to donate. The idea that they would be considered a hazard never had occurred to me and I now worry if I should have donated them at all. I guess because I had so much time invested in them it caused a reaction with me. I felt encouraged because members felt I had done a nice job on my items and absolutely horrified that my intent was questioned.

I went on the forum to make sure that I was using the correct materials and was rightly directed to ask the agency that I was making the donation to for guidelines. I will do so in the future. What surprised me was the way things seemed to get out of control. I did not expect others to bark at each other. I only expected feedback to my question of which people use or prefer. I am upset that it seemed to blow up. I tried, in vain to get everyone to stick to the question. I also did not expect, based on the feedback that I have received that my choice to use acrylic would label me as someone who gives no thought to the safety of others. 

I will say that for 99% of the time I have found this forum to be very helpful and informative for me learning new things and improving my knitting. Thanks for that.


----------



## AmyKnits

whidbeyjeannie said:


> I am the original poster of this thread. I asked the question because I finally posted a picture of some of my work this week and had a response regarding my use of acrylic. I am a new knitter, worked through the summer making these items and was ready to donate. The idea that they would be considered a hazard never had occurred to me and I now worry if I should have donated them at all. I guess because I had so much time invested in them it caused a reaction with me. I felt encouraged because members felt I had done a nice job on my items and absolutely horrified that my intent was questioned.
> 
> I went on the forum to make sure that I was using the correct materials and was rightly directed to ask the agency that I was making the donation to for guidelines. I will do so in the future. What surprised me was the way things seemed to get out of control. I did not expect others to bark at each other. I only expected feedback to my question of which people use or prefer. I am upset that it seemed to blow up. I tried, in vain to get everyone to stick to the question. I also did not expect, based on the feedback that I have received that my choice to use acrylic would label me as someone who gives no thought to the safety of others.
> 
> I will say that for 99% of the time I have found this forum to be very helpful and informative for me learning new things and improving my knitting. Thanks for that.


I apologize on the behalf of the posters who are feeding their own agendas instead of answering your question.

This has been such a nice place to learn and lately it has turned ugly and nasty. It is very sad. I "unwatch" these topics when they become rude because I am here to LEARN... when it becomes nasty it is no longer about learning and sharing so there is no need to continue.

You have contacted the agency and that is the best thing to do as most of them have guidelines that dictate what they will and will not accept for donations.

I hope you learned a little something here... despite all the negativity.

I am glad you responded and I got a chance to apologize to you for your experience before I "unwatched" this topic which I will do now. It really shouldn't be this way.... I am very sorry this happened to you.

Happy Knitting and Happy Holidays!


----------



## bwtyer

whidbeyjeannie, you should not be upset, nor should anyone - like what has been said many times, we follow the guidelines. I did have some wool and it went to the military as it met their guidelines. So much could be said in a different way and no one would think anything about it.


----------



## gypsie

Oops, another can of worms opened!


----------



## gypsie

AmyKnits said:


> What in the world is going on here lately?! I was given a link to this thread this morning.
> 
> I received THREE PM's this morning from KP'ers wanting my suggestions for yarns to use for baby blankets/items. Two wanted me to suggest types of wools that would be soft and washable and one KP friend wanted to know what type cotton holds up best for babies since the items will be washed frequently.
> 
> They sent me PM's because they were AFRAID to post here!
> What is wrong with you people?! This is supposed to be a place where we can discuss knitting, techniques, anything related to knitting including fibers FOR knitting. What is the name calling and nastiness all about?!
> 
> Yes, acrylic is fine. Fine for lots of things and it is readily available and affordable.
> 
> The original poster asks IF it is ok for baby blankets. Yes, it is OK... IF that is what you want to use. IF that is what the charity asks for AND acrylic is OK with the Mother of the baby the blanket is going to. However, there ARE benefits and drawbacks to using any fiber for any project.
> 
> We all make our own personal choices regarding fibers to use for our projects. No one can demand or force you to use anything... I have never heard of anyone from KP following another knitter to the store and forcing them to use a particular fiber over another.
> 
> Personally I do not use acrylics for baby items. They are not breathable or fire retardant and it is MY choice to knit with what I personally choose to. I personally prefer natural fibers for babies. However, If YOU choose to use acrylic or moon fiber or alpaca or camel or viscose or plastic bags in strips or anything else... I have no issue with that.... why should I?!
> 
> When a question is asked on KP, many different opinions and suggestions will be given... that is the purpose of the forum.. to SHARE information.
> 
> We ARE allowed to state benefits and drawbacks of all fibers here on KP. Some acrylics are scratchy. Some cottons stretch out of shape. Some wools are not soft enough for use against a baby's skin... I could go on and on all day.
> 
> Discussion is how we learn. If you don't like WHAT a particular poster says or HOW she says it, you are free to move on....
> 
> The bottom line is that a discussion SHOULD be just that... a discussion. Obviously this post is causing people to think.... just based on the THREE PM's I received this morning. Knitters listen and WANT to try other fibers to decide for themselves what they prefer.
> 
> This is ridiculous and you all should think about what you are saying and that you are chasing away people that WANT to learn about fibers... including the Original Poster.... she obviously had a question she was simply asking for feedback on... not a fight. Is this what your GOAL really is?! EVERY time this discussion comes up, it is the SAME handful of people who need to "fight to the death" over what fiber is RIGHT.
> 
> I will save you some time... THERE IS NO RIGHT fiber... only what is right for each of us!
> 
> The Mother in me WANTS to write "Shame on you", but since you are all adults here according to the forum rules and I am also an adult and not above any of you.... I will just kindly ask you to think about what you are doing here....AND... if you feel proud that you are chasing people away who WANT to learn and forcing them to reach out to people who are NOT nasty to learn via PM about fibers.
> 
> I CAN say that I am ashamed FOR you... 3 people had to come to me privately because they were "afraid" to post a question here with all the nastiness from the same handful of posters, yet again.


You go Amy!!!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shdy990

wool burns also - sounds like a false warning to me


----------



## galaxycraft

gypsie said:


> Oops, another can of worms opened!


And it shouldn't be that way, huh?
You can pretty much expect ANY topic that mentions the o-so-dreaded "Y" word to turn/end this way.
I am afraid it is going to continue this way - until some respect is shown in our own individual yarn choices.
Whatever our individual yarn choice is, does not affect any one else on this forum.
When we are so viciously bullied into someone else's beliefs (whether real or imaginary or far fetched), is another lose of our individual rights - Our Freedom Of Choice.


----------



## Colonial Cat

I use acrylic for all lap robes , because its washable and also dried in a machine or not . no one has ever refused them they sometimes ask if they are acrylic or I add a not to the package telling them they are washable and dryable. Sometimes I am given unmarked yarns and do the testing of it wool burns acrylic melts normally mixed yarns or ones that don't do either are passed on to other to use had a couple of skeins that didn't perform to either test why I don't know .May have been a mixed yarns in it. and those I pass on to others or make coaster's or chair pads out of it. when one received donations of yarn it can be a real mixed bag of yarns .


----------



## Jomoyach

BluesChanteuse said:


> No flaming involved. Just pointing out the truth. She said it's all "just fine" and I pointed out she wouldn't know that.


And you don't know either!!! God is still alive and He did not put you in charge. Stfup


----------



## Jomoyach

impala said:


> This is the best advice yet!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jomoyach

Shimal said:


> If people want to take this to the ridiculous - why do any knitting for children at all? There is a possibility that they could unravel the item and accidentally hang themselves. For that matter, we should not be allowed to knit at all - you might faint and land on one of the needles and impale yourself. Don't open any cans - the edges are too sharp. Computers are run on electricity - might electrocute yourself by licking the plug while checking knitting forums... LIFE has risks and benefits and each person has the responsibility to decide which risks are worth the potential benefits, however no person has the right to decide that for anyone else. Kids are the responsibility of their caregivers. Do caregivers make decisions you might not agree with? You betcha! But that's THEIR right to make those decisions. If its too unsafe, involve the authorities. Otherwise, manage your own life and let others manage theirs.


I agree. Good job!


----------



## grammyv

Dsynr said:


> And where did you get this yarn, may I ask?


My LYS. But check on line. I think you'll find everything but the Plymouth "Heaven".


----------



## vpatt

Shdy990 said:


> wool burns also - sounds like a false warning to me


I am not arguing but this is what I have read. The issue is that acrylic melts and sticks to the skin causing terrible damage. Imagine the pain of removing that from a burn. It is not just yarn but other acrylics, also. I have 3 children and 6 grandchildren and I have used my share of acrylic yarns. I understand the issues of frequent washing. I still use acrylic. I know that we can't live by 'what ifs' but it certainly makes me think about it differently. I also love wool....I just love yarn of all kinds. As someone else pointed out probably most bedding is made of acrylics so I don't know where that leaves us. I guess it leaves us in the same place we always were....making our own choices.

In donating to charities we have to follow their guidelines.


----------



## Montana Gramma

vikicooks said:


> When I saw this thread , my first thought was "oh, no- here we go again!" When BC made her first appearance I said to my hubby " and here she is". He actually Loved being called my snowman of a husband; now insists on being called just that. She unknowingly added a little zing to our boring, acrylic life.


You two are cute!


----------



## jazzyjude123

Please stop name calling. If we can't have differing opinions here,how can we have world peace. Use what you think is right/ You have listened to both sides. Live your own honesty. Be tolerant and stop being hateful.


----------



## adili

I've noticed that Blues hasn't been posting in this thread yet the gross attacks on her continue on and on and on for pages and pages. As I'm sure it will be focused on me next with all kinds of conspiracy theories and insult.

The bottom line is that Blues is essentially right even if she speaks it in a harsh tone.

Neither wool nor cotton bursts into flames and then turns into hot molten plastic that seeps into the crevices of burns and worsen the damage by 10 fold. (+/-) turning what could've been a relatively mild burn into something grossly severe or even life threatening.

You and the charities can either care about that reality, or ignore it if you wish, but that is the simple undeniable and obviously inconvenient truth.

I use acrylic for various items too, but I would never use it for something like blankets for babies. It's just a risk to the child that I don't think anyone, be it the charity or the knitter should decide to take "_for the child_".

I think Blues is right that charities are being more self-interested in their convenience, or perhaps ignorant, when they request acrylic than they are in doing what's best for the children.

Hiding behind, "well I met the guidelines of the charity" is a cop-out. Either one can think for themselves or they can't.


----------



## galaxycraft

It is the nature of the beast when communicating on a forum.
Something that was said days or hours ago, will get responses in the future no matter for how long.
People view and read the forum posts at various times of the day, and various days of the week, and various weeks of the month.
Have no control after what a person posts and hits that send button.
Anyone can/will comment whenever THEY see it.
Posts are now being "limited" to a time frame?
Didn't know Admin changed the forum format to include suppression of posts.


----------



## vpatt

adili said:


> I've noticed that Blues hasn't been posting in this thread yet the gross attacks on her continue on and on and on for pages and pages. As I'm sure it will be focused on me next with all kinds of conspiracy theories and insult.
> 
> The bottom line is that Blues is essentially right even if she speaks it in a harsh tone.
> 
> Neither wool nor cotton bursts into flames and then turns into hot molten plastic that seeps into the crevices of burns and worsen the damage by 10 fold. (+/-) turning what could've been a relatively mild burn into something grossly severe or even life threatening.
> 
> You and the charities can either care about that reality, or ignore it if you wish, but that is the simple undeniable and obviously inconvenient truth.
> 
> I use acrylic for various items too, but I would never use it for something like blankets for babies. It's just a risk to the child that I don't think anyone, be it the charity or the knitter should decide to take "_for the child_".
> 
> I think Blues is right that charities are being more self-interested in their convenience, or perhaps ignorant, when they request acrylic than they are in doing what's best for the children.
> 
> Hiding behind, "well I met the guidelines of the charity" is a cop-out. Either one can think for themselves or they can't.


I have just been googling around and it seems that blankets are not recommended for babies at all due to SIDS. Sleepers are recommended. I think they did say newborns could be swaddled in cotton blankets.


----------



## galaxycraft

adili - We all know you are Blues Alter Ego. You fool no one (the ones who know your game any ways).
Blues has been on line all this time since page 4, and logged off so "you" can log on. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Catladysher

For children I use acrylic as some children are allergic to wool, I know I was as a child and as a young adult I used to become asthmatic around wool. Now that I am much older--I don't have these allergies anymore..


----------



## Condia

didn't even get to the bottom of the first page before it started again. Going to UNWATCH this post even though it was a good and legitimate topic. My 2 cents, acrylics make much more sense for certain items because of ease of care. My only question is WHY is the trouble maker wanting to start her rant all over again. Since we all know her point of view and she is entitled to it but it doesn't need to be continuously repeated. BLUES just grow up and stay out of it.


----------



## Glenlady

galaxycraft said:


> adili - We all know you are Blues Alter Ego. You fool no one (the ones who know your game any ways).
> Blues has been on line all this time since page 4, and logged off so "you" can log on. :roll: :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## spiritwalker

In my area all groups accepting donations state what yarns and fabrics can be used.
Some will accept cotton. Most request acrylic since they are easy care and they don't cause allergic reactions.
Our cancer center, Project Linus, Woman's shelters and Ronald
Mac Donald house won't accept anything made with"natural"
fiber such as wool,or other animal yarns.


----------



## blessedinMO

Who's on first?


----------



## 9sueseiber

AmyKnits said:


> I apologize on the behalf of the posters who are feeding their own agendas instead of answering your question.
> 
> This has been such a nice place to learn and lately it has turned ugly and nasty. It is very sad. I "unwatch" these topics when they become rude because I am here to LEARN... when it becomes nasty it is no longer about learning and sharing so there is no need to continue.
> 
> You have contacted the agency and that is the best thing to do as most of them have guidelines that dictate what they will and will not accept for donations.
> 
> I hope you learned a little something here... despite all the negativity.
> 
> I am glad you responded and I got a chance to apologize to you for your experience before I "unwatched" this topic which I will do now. It really shouldn't be this way.... I am very sorry this happened to you.
> 
> Happy Knitting and Happy Holidays!


No need to apologise for me. If I remember right, you were one of the belittlers on a question I asked on here. So don't go all holier than thou on us here. You have stated some pretty rough things yourself. You probably won't see this if you are unwatching. But I'm sure some of your nicer peoiple will let you know.
Sue Now I can unwatch!!!


----------



## vikicooks

9sueseiber said:


> No need to apologise for me. If I remember right, you were one of the belittlers on a question I asked on here. So don't go all holier than thou on us here. You have stated some pretty rough things yourself. You probably won't see this if you are unwatching. But I'm sure some of your nicer peoiple will let you know.
> Sue Now I can unwatch!!!


Thank you for saying that!


----------



## adili

galaxycraft said:


> adili - We all know you are Blues Alter Ego. You fool no one (the ones who know your game any ways).
> 
> Blues has been on line all this time since page 4, and logged off so "you" can log on. :roll: :roll:


And the conspiracy theories begin as I predicted. :roll: :roll:

What does signing on and signing off have to do with anything? Or are you so computer illiterate that you don't know that "Alter Egos" don't NEED to sign off/on to be alter egos?

FYI, for those of us who aren't as old as Methuselah, we know the term is not "alter ego" but instead "sock puppet".

Maybe you and Ted Stevens can educate us all on how the internet is a "series of tubes". LOL!!!!


----------



## galaxycraft

You are so fake. :roll:
You did just as *I* predicted (yet again).
:lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Same old song and dance.
Broken Record ... And Spinning....


----------



## adili

Catladysher said:


> For children I use acrylic as some children are allergic to wool, I know I was as a child and as a young adult I used to become asthmatic around wool. Now that I am much older--I don't have these allergies anymore..


Actually, acrylic is well known to _exacerbate_ eczema, which people often MISTAKE for "allergies".

Very few children are allergic to wool and the solution for that would be cotton. (_And mercerized cotton is perfectly machine washable and relatively inexpensive_.)

Acrylic in addition will often create heat rashes and won't cause hyperthermia in a child with a fever. Acrylic can make it difficult for a baby to thermoregulate because it's skin can't breath in acrylic.

At least cotton won't melt into a sort of lava which will spread and worsen burn scars if the child is caught in a fire.

These are simple common sense facts.

And again, no one's saying you can't do these things to babies if you CHOOSE.

All that's being question is "_why would you WANT to_"?


----------



## adili

galaxycraft said:


> You are so fake. :roll:
> You did just as *I* predicted (yet again).
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Same old song and dance.
> Broken Record ... And Spinning....


Yup, keep focusing on me and Blues to avoid the facts.

It's SOOOO much more important to bash people on a knitting board that think about what's best for vulnerable children.


----------



## Augustgran

this board is getting horrible for the amount of bs that goes on certain people going on an on about burning babies ,molten wads of yarn.You have made your point now DROP it!! All you do is come off sounding like an broken record with no off button.


----------



## margaretinoregon

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Can you please give me your two cents worth on the following question.
> 
> Acrylic yarn for children's or donation blankets. Yes or no?
> 
> A member here recently told me:
> if any of the blankets are made with acrylic or acrylic blend it might be a good idea to make sure you specify that they don't go to children. Children in need tend to be more likely in situations where a fire can start and if they're caught in a fire while they're sleeping, the acrylic can be very dangerous.
> 
> I am now worried about all the blankets I have made and donated or given to loved ones.
> 
> Should I change from acrylic which I use because it is machine wash and dry and holds up well to the loving use. While fire may be a remote possibility for anyone would you change the materials used in the blanket based on that?


Yes and yes! They will be in the washing machine often and my grandkids carried theirs until they started to school!


----------



## 9sueseiber

What is Yes and Yes? Are you telling her to change yarns or are you saying you use Acrylic too for your GKids? Don't quite understand the post, Sorry.
Sue


----------



## adili

grandmasheryl said:


> this board is getting horrible for the amount of bs that goes on certain people going on an on about burning babies ,molten wads of yarn.You have made your point now DROP it!! All you do is come off sounding like an broken record with no off button.


As long as some go on pretending that there AREN'T issues with burning babies, molten wads of yarn etc... there should be those who correct the record.

The "broken record" aspect comes in from those who are in obsessive compulsive denial of the facts and freakish "loyalty" to acrylic at ALL costs. Even at the cost of burning babies and melting molten yarn.

And to REPEAT, no one here advocating for wool/cotton for babies blankets is "against" acrylic yarn in general.

That is the OTHER aspect of the "broken record" the claim that there are "acrylic haters". That's just another delusion. I've seen NO ONE here that fits that description.


----------



## adili

9sueseiber said:


> What is Yes and Yes? Are you telling her to change yarns or are you saying you use Acrylic too for your GKids? Don't quite understand the post, Sorry.
> Sue


Whoever it is doesn't seem to understand that superwash wool and mercerized cotton are easily washed and dried.


----------



## galaxycraft

Blah, blah, blah ...


----------



## disgo

Please be reminded that your focusing on Page number posts are meaningless (should know by now being your an "oldie" to the site) since there are other posts coming into the server that can proceed yours, especially when the post goes viral, that can cause your post to show up pages later. Those of us in the West have to make do when trying to post--what would you do if the table was turned???

The issue that keeps being repeated here is out of all your realms so far--the "burn" factor. None of you have stated anything about the experience with taking care of burned clients. Having been personally affected by burns by several family members when I was younger, I can relate to the angst that BC and Courier have had to endure. However, having been the director of one of the largest burn treatment facilities in the US, I can tell you for a fact that there are Levels of burns caused by all sorts of materials.

To see a client come to the ED with tar burns would first lead one to conclude that is the worst form--WRONG!!!
Strangely by fact it is one of the "best" burns to deal with since it controls its own Level of burn, keeps the wound from nosocomial or secondary infections, and despite what one might think is easily removed or debrided by applying a certain antibiotic ointment and allowing it to sit for twenty four hours--it can then be easily rinsed off leaving a very "clean" burn. The flash burning of acrylic, like scalding burns, result usually in smaller levels of burn and like nylon can be easily debrided by an experienced professional. The smoldering (non-melting) burns of natural fibers can result in much deeper levels of burn so that is why the mnemonic for "drop and roll" was developed--try scrubbing ash out of a burn sometime and remember as gross as it may sound ash still carries bacterial spores into the wound area. Humans have suffered extreme burns long before acrylic was developed and I've never heard of just tossing a wool blanket over a burning individual--it is the action of smothering or extinguishing the flame that is important--even throwing a synthetic blanket over them and rolling them immediately would be much better than to stand and watch someone burn like a torch in their wooly longjohns!!! You would be negligent in thinking since they are wool the fire will "just go out on its own". 

My grandmother for example wore a chignon (popular at the time) and sat unfortunately too near the fireplace to get warm. Even though the fireplace had proper screening an exploding ember managed to get through and as fate would have it landed in her tight bundle of hair--it took some time for the hair to finally ignite and by then it was way too late. I say nothing to those people who want to show me their beautiful fireplaces so I would be considered one of those negligent individuals but Lil has NEVER held it against me!!!

No matter what caused the burn, it is an excruciating experience for anyone. How they receive "treatment" is a whole other story. What the take away for everyone should be is the charitable actions taken by the well meaning poster--if I could be more like them--amen! Having been snubbed by some for my use of different fibers has never caused me to quit what I enjoy but has made me more aware of what others contemplate. I take the responsibility to check with the organization or the individual to see what their preferences are rather than making judgments as to what they should or should not do.

And oh yes, thank you to AmyKnits for trying to be a beacon of reason rather than those that let pride be their main focus of life. Live and let live and love yourself and others unconditionally.


----------



## threekidsmom

stirfry said:


> Been using acrylic for many years for the baby clothes I donate to charity. They an easy wash and dry and hold up well.
> I think they are perfectly fine.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Shimal said:


> If people want to take this to the ridiculous - why do any knitting for children at all? There is a possibility that they could unravel the item and accidentally hang themselves. For that matter, we should not be allowed to knit at all - you might faint and land on one of the needles and impale yourself. Don't open any cans - the edges are too sharp. Computers are run on electricity - might electrocute yourself by licking the plug while checking knitting forums... LIFE has risks and benefits and each person has the responsibility to decide which risks are worth the potential benefits, however no person has the right to decide that for anyone else. Kids are the responsibility of their caregivers. Do caregivers make decisions you might not agree with? You betcha! But that's THEIR right to make those decisions. If its too unsafe, involve the authorities. Otherwise, manage your own life and let others manage theirs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO

misellen said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

AmyKnits said:


> What in the world is going on here lately?! I was given a link to this thread this morning.
> 
> I received THREE PM's this morning from KP'ers wanting my suggestions for yarns to use for baby blankets/items. Two wanted me to suggest types of wools that would be soft and washable and one KP friend wanted to know what type cotton holds up best for babies since the items will be washed frequently.
> 
> They sent me PM's because they were AFRAID to post here!
> What is wrong with you people?! This is supposed to be a place where we can discuss knitting, techniques, anything related to knitting including fibers FOR knitting. What is the name calling and nastiness all about?!
> 
> Yes, acrylic is fine. Fine for lots of things and it is readily available and affordable.
> 
> The original poster asks IF it is ok for baby blankets. Yes, it is OK... IF that is what you want to use. IF that is what the charity asks for AND acrylic is OK with the Mother of the baby the blanket is going to. However, there ARE benefits and drawbacks to using any fiber for any project.
> 
> We all make our own personal choices regarding fibers to use for our projects. No one can demand or force you to use anything... I have never heard of anyone from KP following another knitter to the store and forcing them to use a particular fiber over another.
> 
> Personally I do not use acrylics for baby items. They are not breathable or fire retardant and it is MY choice to knit with what I personally choose to. I personally prefer natural fibers for babies. However, If YOU choose to use acrylic or moon fiber or alpaca or camel or viscose or plastic bags in strips or anything else... I have no issue with that.... why should I?!
> 
> When a question is asked on KP, many different opinions and suggestions will be given... that is the purpose of the forum.. to SHARE information.
> 
> We ARE allowed to state benefits and drawbacks of all fibers here on KP. Some acrylics are scratchy. Some cottons stretch out of shape. Some wools are not soft enough for use against a baby's skin... I could go on and on all day.
> 
> Discussion is how we learn. If you don't like WHAT a particular poster says or HOW she says it, you are free to move on....
> 
> The bottom line is that a discussion SHOULD be just that... a discussion. Obviously this post is causing people to think.... just based on the THREE PM's I received this morning. Knitters listen and WANT to try other fibers to decide for themselves what they prefer.
> 
> This is ridiculous and you all should think about what you are saying and that you are chasing away people that WANT to learn about fibers... including the Original Poster.... she obviously had a question she was simply asking for feedback on... not a fight. Is this what your GOAL really is?! EVERY time this discussion comes up, it is the SAME handful of people who need to "fight to the death" over what fiber is RIGHT.
> 
> I will save you some time... THERE IS NO RIGHT fiber... only what is right for each of us!
> 
> The Mother in me WANTS to write "Shame on you", but since you are all adults here according to the forum rules and I am also an adult and not above any of you.... I will just kindly ask you to think about what you are doing here....AND... if you feel proud that you are chasing people away who WANT to learn and forcing them to reach out to people who are NOT nasty to learn via PM about fibers.
> 
> I CAN say that I am ashamed FOR you... 3 people had to come to me privately because they were "afraid" to post a question here with all the nastiness from the same handful of posters, yet again.


True True True. I personally went to another forum when I had a question. I rarely ask a question because I can find my answers through the search. However, I recently had occasion to ask a question, I would not ask it on this forum for obvious reasons.


----------



## emuears

It seems to me that the more knowledge we acquire the more confused we become, give me the good life before google.


----------



## misellen

blessedinMO said:


> Who's on first?


No one, it's feeding time at the zoo.


----------



## misellen

adili said:


> Actually, acrylic is well known to _exacerbate_ eczema, which people often MISTAKE for "allergies".
> 
> Very few children are allergic to wool and the solution for that would be cotton. (_And mercerized cotton is perfectly machine washable and relatively inexpensive_.)
> 
> Acrylic in addition will often create heat rashes and won't cause hyperthermia in a child with a fever. Acrylic can make it difficult for a baby to thermoregulate because it's skin can't breath in acrylic.
> 
> At least cotton won't melt into a sort of lava which will spread and worsen burn scars if the child is caught in a fire.
> 
> These are simple common sense facts.
> 
> And again, no one's saying you can't do these things to babies if you CHOOSE.
> 
> All that's being question is "_why would you WANT to_"?


And Spinning


----------



## misellen

adili said:


> Yup, keep focusing on me and Blues to avoid the facts.
> 
> It's SOOOO much more important to bash people on a knitting board that think about what's best for vulnerable children.


And Spinning


----------



## misellen

adili said:


> As long as some go on pretending that there AREN'T issues with burning babies, molten wads of yarn etc... there should be those who correct the record.
> 
> The "broken record" aspect comes in from those who are in obsessive compulsive denial of the facts and freakish "loyalty" to acrylic at ALL costs. Even at the cost of burning babies and melting molten yarn.
> 
> And to REPEAT, no one here advocating for wool/cotton for babies blankets is "against" acrylic yarn in general.
> 
> That is the OTHER aspect of the "broken record" the claim that there are "acrylic haters". That's just another delusion. I've seen NO ONE here that fits that description.


And Spinning


----------



## misellen

adili said:


> Whoever it is doesn't seem to understand that superwash wool and mercerized cotton are easily washed and dried.


And Spinning


----------



## Glenlady

misellen said:


> And Spinning


and spinning


----------



## grandmann

galaxycraft said:


> And it shouldn't...
> What is the main ingredient of our craft? Yarn!
> I will not be stifled in my questions or answers for fear of an egotistical self righteous control freak (among other things).
> It didn't work with Courrier and a it isn't going to work with this creature.


Courier hasn't posted for awhile I'm surprise she isn't jumping all over this posting. There are some designer knitters that will use acrylic blends. Whatever is your preference enjoy the art of knitting.


----------



## disgo

I guess one should expect such hypocrisy coming from an artificially waving symbol of the Freedom of Speech.

"Spinning" is or isn't any worse than the scratched 45 vinyl--skipping, skipping, skipping, skipping, skipping....pick up the tone arm (positive thinking) and move on or better yet JUST UNPLUG!!!


----------



## galaxycraft

disgo said:


> I guess one should expect such hypocrisy coming from an artificially waving symbol of the Freedom of Speech.
> 
> "Spinning" is or isn't any worse than the scratched 45 vinyl--skipping, skipping, skipping, skipping, skipping....pick up the tone arm (positive thinking) and move on or better yet JUST UNPLUG!!!


That was uncalled for.  :evil:

One's way of making a point to the endless babbling and bullying (over and over and over and over and over).... is just that ... Making A Point.

As I have said in the past....

As we have told folks before that goes on these rants.....
once or twice is enough....we heard you.
Repeating one's self 5,6,7,8 times in one thread is a bit much.

What should be unplugged is the vicious bullying and troll like behavior.


----------



## DHeart

Hmm... Interesting. 
http://www.strobel.com/wool_burns.htm


----------



## mirium

You wouldn't know it, but I live a very exciting life. Sure, I seem to be just going to work and coming home and wearing conservative clothes. BUT...

I've had the batteries from two computers recalled -- one could have merely caught fire, but the other could have exploded! It's snowed here recently, and the danger from skidding on roads, carbon monoxide poisoning from faulty furnaces, roofs falling in from too much weight -- you hear it on the news all the time! And peanuts! I could get a peanut allergy at any moment! On the bright side, I've eaten enough food with preservatives that my embalmer should be able to take a long lunch. After having a good laugh about the freak accident with a knitting needle that brought me there.

I don't mean to make light of any of those dangers; they're real and they're tragic when they happen. And it's also true that many plastics (including acrylic yarns) can melt and glom on and cause worse burns than other materials -- _under rare circumstances_. But the odds of the little tyke dying from pneumonia are a lot higher. So go ahead and knit with acrylic -- it'll prepare them for teddy bears, which could turn into demonic beings at any time. (I saw it in a movie, so it must be true.) We all live lives fraught with danger.

But you probably shouldn't pay attention to my opinion, because I'm a homicidal maniac -- I knit on the bus. With acrylic yarn! Mwah-ha-ha-ha-ha! :twisted:


----------



## dribla

Sorry I have just read all the above, and I have two daughters who are highly allergic to wool. If it gets in contact with their skin a rash quickly appears. I know that some do not like acrylic, but some do. I use it when I knit for my family. I find that if people want me to knit for them, I ask then to obtain the yarn that way I dont feel that I am inflicting on them my thoughts of acrylic verses wool, I am happy to knit for them in whatever they want it knitted in. Please dont frighten others who are kindly knitting for charities, etc. I hate to think that people are being threatened by others.

Get off the band wagon, and be happy please

Di


----------



## sumnerusa

BluesChanteuse said:


> You should be aware of this with the advise you get here.
> Please don't get caught up in those who just want to "defend" acrylic as a POLITICAL issue.
> 
> There are some members here that take the information about acrylic personally. They have decided that people who warn about the dangers of acrylic are "yarn snobs" and no matter how much factual information you give them, they will reject it and attack the messenger. I haven't even read the rest of the thread yet, but I'm betting it's already started... the personal attacks.
> 
> I will just say this, I would not want to imagine that one of the blankets I knit for a child would result in melting into a child's skin in the event of a fire.
> 
> There are occasional issues with children being "allergic" to wool. But the truth is, the instances of that are few and far between and at least it isn't life threatening and is resolved by using cotton instead of wool.
> 
> There are also some charities that will request acrylic-only but quite frankly, the charities that do that, do so for THEIR OWN convenience and not for the needs of the children themselves. I don't knit for charities that think more about their own needs than they do the needy they're supposedly trying to help.
> 
> I myself use either superwash wool or cotton.
> 
> Again, it's a matter of MY conscience, I simply won't put children at risk or play some sort of "numbers game" with the "likelihood" of the children being caught in a fire. (_And disenfranchised people, the very people the charities are helping, are at higher risk of being in situations where they're caught in fires. Be it sleeping next to a bon fire to keep warm, or heating their homes with rickety space heaters because their heat was turned off, etc._) So why put them at deeper risk WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE TO.
> 
> I simply won't use the acrylic when knitting for the needy because 1) Acrylic is plastic, if caught in a fire it BURSTS into flames and then MELTS into the wounds and 2) it's not as warm as natural fibers and does not allow skin to breath.
> 
> It's simply not necessary to put other people at risk like that just because they are desperate to receive ANYTHING.[/quote
> 
> OMG! Let's not do this again!


----------



## ladysjk

I wonder if anyone other than myself read the post on burns, tar burns, not the worse burn, acrylic melts, and cotton gets into the burn itself..

Being a burn victim, and I hate that word, but can't think of another term...Cotton is what I was wearing, and as I pointed out before, I would rather have acrylic that melted on me removed, than face the removal of fibers from the wounds, and..the infections that can set in afterwards, or during.

I guess this upsets me, because I have been there and done that. 

As for freedom of speech, totally agree, we all have that right, Galaxy, and myself included..not just the chosen few.What is not being seen is that while we have freedom of speech, we also have freedom FROM speech, and yes, we can all unwatch, but while avoiding these posts the rants keep going, and the next persons opinion is pounced on, so much for anyones freedom from speech. Or of speech...we also have the right to pursue happiness, so if someone is going on and on, about something, and it makes you sad, they have then violated your pursuit of happiness..so please let's not use the Constitution of the United States as a defense..I think that is just really stretching the reason it was created.

As for "big girl panties", "panties in a wad"..no one can wear them, unless of course they are not synthetic, including the elastic..so throw them out!

As for artificial waving of the flag....come on, PLEASE!!
Being a veteran of the United States Army...I think that is really a thoughtless thing to say, as I believe it is meant as a sign of respect, not only for our country, but it's military men and women, those currently serving an the veterans...

As long as people continue to post such awful things in an attempt to soothe their own egos, or to feed their egos..whatever, there will be repercussions, I think that by posting the acrylic yarn rants, someones feelings are getting hurt, and that matters. Whether it be, the single mom, that is trying to do the best she can with what she has, or the people trying to do good things in the world, being told that their knitting is not acceptable because they use acrylic, but they are on a fixed income, and are lucky to have anything to knit with....or a burn victim.

I think that this has taken on a anew meaning...someone doesn't care, that they have stated over and over again the same posts...and here is this poor OP, that felt so bad, she had to ask, how sad is that??? 

I have never stated what I knit with, because it is no one's business but mine. I could use the most expensive natural fibers out there, I do not post what I use.. why would I??? 

I get it, some people have to stir up trouble, and create chaos, and drama, they can not live without it, it is like a drug addiction, or alcoholism, or any other addiction. they seek out a fight, and knowing they will get it, will continue to post the same information repeatedly. 

I think I covered all the things I had to say about all the things that I read...I hope so...Knit with joy in your spirit, and love in your heart, from YOUR hands to theirs.

The "IT" will never go away, IT is here to stay, so I will keep posting my feelings on IT's posts, because, after all...I have the freedom of speech!


----------



## lorraine 55

adili said:


> I've noticed that Blues hasn't been posting in this thread yet the gross attacks on her continue on and on and on for pages and pages. As I'm sure it will be focused on me next with all kinds of conspiracy theories and insult.
> 
> The bottom line is that Blues is essentially right even if she speaks it in a harsh tone.
> 
> Neither wool nor cotton bursts into flames and then turns into hot molten plastic that seeps into the crevices of burns and worsen the damage by 10 fold. (+/-) turning what could've been a relatively mild burn into something grossly severe or even life threatening.
> 
> You and the charities can either care about that reality, or ignore it if you wish, but that is the simple undeniable and obviously inconvenient truth.
> 
> I use acrylic for various items too, but I would never use it for something like blankets for babies. It's just a risk to the child that I don't think anyone, be it the charity or the knitter should decide to take "_for the child_".
> 
> I think Blues is right that charities are being more self-interested in their convenience, or perhaps ignorant, when they request acrylic than they are in doing what's best for the children.
> 
> Hiding behind, "well I met the guidelines of the charity" is a cop-out. Either one can think for themselves or they can't.


If a charity only accepts acrylic should people just stop donating to them?


----------



## blessedinMO

lorraine 55 said:


> If a charity only accepts acrylic should people just stop donating to them?


Yeah. I guess you just tell the charities that it isn't good for them.


----------



## lorraine 55

grandmasheryl said:


> this board is getting horrible for the amount of bs that goes on certain people going on an on about burning babies ,molten wads of yarn.You have made your point now DROP it!! All you do is come off sounding like an broken record with no off button.


It's the same thing that happened on the thread "OMG yarn prices". Some of BC's posts were removed because they were so hateful but I believe she should be banned from the forum!


----------



## blessedinMO

lorraine 55 said:


> It's the same thing that happened on the thread "OMG yarn prices". Some of BC's posts were removed because they were so hateful but I believe she should be banned from the forum!


It happens every time the yarn question comes up. And, I agree.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses

Ok I lasted to page 10. Very bored now. Bye!!!


----------



## Kimmielu

vikicooks said:


> I have been wanting to tell this funny story, but didn't want to get the rant started again. But, since it's here: in that " other " post my husband was referred to as a snowman and kind of a liar because he said that the acrylic kept him warm when working outside. Of course I had to read him all of the posts on that subject which he thought were very funny and kind of sick. So, the other day I showed him a pair of mittens I bought for our daughter-in-law's birthday. He shouted. " Acrylic???? Are you crazy??? Are you trying to burn her up??????noooooooo!!!!!" It was really funny.[/quote
> As one of the people she posted sick things about, I did call my son and ask him if he really wanted that hat, since of the 5 patterns I found for it, 4 of them used acrylic yarn, and it would just be a death hat. After he got done laughing he said he REALLY wanted the hat. Then, my daughter wanted a hat like it, but a different color "Death hat of dooooom". She's 13. Her friends want hats as well. Yes, they all call them that. Then they laugh. Muahaha


----------



## blessedinMO

Do these people realize that the clothing we buy in Walmart and Target is almost exclusively made of acrylic? I would defy BC to find a wool sweater in Walmart. I haven't heard of Walmart having any lawsuits from burns from the clothing they sell.


----------



## Charlotte80

I just had to come back to this post this evening, I read a few pages this morning and wondered if it would go on and on and wasn't surprised that there are now 16 pages and counting. I wonder if anyone has ever read about a child being burnt while covered with an acrylic blanket?????? Personally I always dressed my children in cotton PJ's and covered them with synthetic blankets. As for myself, I always wear 100% cotton but love my acrylic sweaters that I knit for myself.


----------



## Lkholcomb

> Kimmielu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vikicooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wanting to tell this funny story, but didn't want to get the rant started again. But, since it's here: in that " other " post my husband was referred to as a snowman and kind of a liar because he said that the acrylic kept him warm when working outside. Of course I had to read him all of the posts on that subject which he thought were very funny and kind of sick. So, the other day I showed him a pair of mittens I bought for our daughter-in-law's birthday. He shouted. " Acrylic???? Are you crazy??? Are you trying to burn her up??????noooooooo!!!!!" It was really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As one of the people she posted sick things about, I did call my son and ask him if he really wanted that hat, since of the 5 patterns I found for it, 4 of them used acrylic yarn, and it would just be a death hat. After he got done laughing he said he REALLY wanted the hat. Then, my daughter wanted a hat like it, but a different color "Death hat of dooooom". She's 13. Her friends want hats as well. Yes, they all call them that. Then they laugh. Muahaha
Click to expand...

My mother in law called me up the other day, from downstairs. I had been filling her in on the other thread. She called up and told me she had almost died! I was immediately all worried, thinking she had almost choked to death or something. She went on to tell me that she had been making scrambled eggs and looked down and saw her sweater was on and thought she should check the fiber tag. It was acrylic. We had a good laugh about her "brush with death".


----------



## silversurfer

I wouldn't worry.
Most of our clothes that we wear all day, every day are made from acrylic so why worry about a blanket.


----------



## silversurfer

I wouldn't worry.
Most of our clothes that we wear all day, every day are made from acrylic so why worry about a blanket.


----------



## Lostie

disgo said:


> I guess one should expect such hypocrisy coming from an artificially waving symbol of the Freedom of Speech.
> 
> "Spinning" is or isn't any worse than the scratched 45 vinyl--skipping, skipping, skipping, skipping, skipping....pick up the tone arm (positive thinking) and move on or better yet JUST UNPLUG!!!


I have kept out of this discussion, but wish to state that I have great admiration for misellen, who has kept her comments so much to the point, thus possibly surpressing her own natural wish to speak. As I am a brit, I see her waving flag as a demonstration of pride in her country. She is a vet, and a very fine friend.


----------



## dribla

Interesting some years ago I was having an inhalation with would you believe it water. I knocked it over me, to this day I have scares over my legs, groin area, and breast area. so therefore should I not use or touch water again??

Di


----------



## Chota

The people, children or adult, who are the recipients of charity blankets cannot afford to buy wool, natural fibre or cotton blankets or clothes, which are hard to find and more expensive, so if in danger from lovely warm acrylic blankets which they receive free are also in danger from every other item they wear. I would think, therefore, give them acrylic which can be washed easily and last in good shape and keep them warm and comfy longer.
Thank God we have people who care enough to make and donate no matter what they are made of.


----------



## kathycam

Has anyone seen a wool coat, hat or mittens on a child in recent years--or for that matter on their parents? I don't believe I have seen wool clothing on anyone in a very long time. I haven't seen wool clothing in stores either and I live in Michigan, where the wind chill factor is currently near zero. I don't think I know anyone who has a wool blanket anymore either, unless my brother still has the one he brought home from the Army in 1970.

I really don't see the point in children having to have wool blankets when they are sleeping in synthetic pjs, on synthetic sheets and mattresses or lounging on synthetic furniture and carpets.

There was a time when almost everything, from carpets to long johns was made from wool because that was all there was. There were no synthetics, but there were plenty of moth balls (carcinogenic) and dry cleaning, also carcinogenic.

Certain people hold fast to the last century and will continue to do so, no matter what every hospital, nursing home, and charity requests. As for the rest of us, we can comply with whatever our favorite charities request. One more synthetic added to a child's body or environment isn't going to make any difference--and neither will a wool item.

I really hope this puts an end to the argument and everyone will be happy using whatever kind of yarn they wish.


----------



## motormom

I absolutely, positively use acrylic yarn in my afghans. They're much easier to care for than wool, feel nicer than cotton, and come in so many interesting colors and textures.


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> I have kept out of this discussion, but wish to state that I have great admiration for misellen, who has kept her comments so much to the point, thus possibly surpressing her own natural wish to speak. As I am a brit, I see her waving flag as a demonstration of pride in her country. She is a vet, and a very fine friend.


missellen is indeed a very fine lady, and indeed a good friend, I'm a Brit and also proud to be, as missellen is proud of her country, and she waves her flag to prove it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

mirium said:


> You wouldn't know it, but I live a very exciting life. Sure, I seem to be just going to work and coming home and wearing conservative clothes. BUT...
> 
> I've had the batteries from two computers recalled -- one could have merely caught fire, but the other could have exploded! It's snowed here recently, and the danger from skidding on roads, carbon monoxide poisoning from faulty furnaces, roofs falling in from too much weight -- you hear it on the news all the time! And peanuts! I could get a peanut allergy at any moment! On the bright side, I've eaten enough food with preservatives that my embalmer should be able to take a long lunch. After having a good laugh about the freak accident with a knitting needle that brought me there.
> 
> I don't mean to make light of any of those dangers; they're real and they're tragic when they happen. And it's also true that many plastics (including acrylic yarns) can melt and glom on and cause worse burns than other materials -- _under rare circumstances_. But the odds of the little tyke dying from pneumonia are a lot higher. So go ahead and knit with acrylic -- it'll prepare them for teddy bears, which could turn into demonic beings at any time. (I saw it in a movie, so it must be true.) We all live lives fraught with danger.
> 
> But you probably shouldn't pay attention to my opinion, because I'm a homicidal maniac -- I knit on the bus. With acrylic yarn! Mwah-ha-ha-ha-ha! :twisted:


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

ladysjk said:


> I wonder if anyone other than myself read the post on burns, tar burns, not the worse burn, acrylic melts, and cotton gets into the burn itself..
> 
> Being a burn victim, and I hate that word, but can't think of another term...Cotton is what I was wearing, and as I pointed out before, I would rather have acrylic that melted on me removed, than face the removal of fibers from the wounds, and..the infections that can set in afterwards, or during.
> 
> I guess this upsets me, because I have been there and done that.
> 
> As for freedom of speech, totally agree, we all have that right, Galaxy, and myself included..not just the chosen few.What is not being seen is that while we have freedom of speech, we also have freedom FROM speech, and yes, we can all unwatch, but while avoiding these posts the rants keep going, and the next persons opinion is pounced on, so much for anyones freedom from speech. Or of speech...we also have the right to pursue happiness, so if someone is going on and on, about something, and it makes you sad, they have then violated your pursuit of happiness..so please let's not use the Constitution of the United States as a defense..I think that is just really stretching the reason it was created.
> 
> As for "big girl panties", "panties in a wad"..no one can wear them, unless of course they are not synthetic, including the elastic..so throw them out!
> 
> As for artificial waving of the flag....come on, PLEASE!!
> Being a veteran of the United States Army...I think that is really a thoughtless thing to say, as I believe it is meant as a sign of respect, not only for our country, but it's military men and women, those currently serving an the veterans...
> 
> As long as people continue to post such awful things in an attempt to soothe their own egos, or to feed their egos..whatever, there will be repercussions, I think that by posting the acrylic yarn rants, someones feelings are getting hurt, and that matters. Whether it be, the single mom, that is trying to do the best she can with what she has, or the people trying to do good things in the world, being told that their knitting is not acceptable because they use acrylic, but they are on a fixed income, and are lucky to have anything to knit with....or a burn victim.
> 
> I think that this has taken on a anew meaning...someone doesn't care, that they have stated over and over again the same posts...and here is this poor OP, that felt so bad, she had to ask, how sad is that???
> 
> I have never stated what I knit with, because it is no one's business but mine. I could use the most expensive natural fibers out there, I do not post what I use.. why would I???
> 
> I get it, some people have to stir up trouble, and create chaos, and drama, they can not live without it, it is like a drug addiction, or alcoholism, or any other addiction. they seek out a fight, and knowing they will get it, will continue to post the same information repeatedly.
> 
> I think I covered all the things I had to say about all the things that I read...I hope so...Knit with joy in your spirit, and love in your heart, from YOUR hands to theirs.
> 
> The "IT" will never go away, IT is here to stay, so I will keep posting my feelings on IT's posts, because, after all...I have the freedom of speech!


 :thumbup: Just want to add to this, I am the "flag waver" that post was aimed at. I, too, am a US Army Veteran, and proud of it!


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> I have kept out of this discussion, but wish to state that I have great admiration for misellen, who has kept her comments so much to the point, thus possibly surpressing her own natural wish to speak. As I am a brit, I see her waving flag as a demonstration of pride in her country. She is a vet, and a very fine friend.


Thank you Lostie.


----------



## misellen

Glenlady said:


> missellen is indeed a very fine lady, and indeed a good friend, I'm a Brit and also proud to be, as missellen is proud of her country, and she waves her flag to prove it :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you too Glenlady.


----------



## ladysjk

misellen..I got your 6


----------



## ladysjk

HUmm....I have another thing to say..I know, my mind continues to think on this..


Why is it ok to demean someones else's knitting..That is like just for an instance....Amyknits, posting a pic of one of her beautiful knitted items, and someone saying...."Well, that's hideous,the drape is awful, I would not wear that out in public if I were you. What a waste of yarn..." Because basically that is what is being said to those who knit for charities..with the yarn that charity asks for...It is not ok....

I keep trying to be the voice of reason, but some reasons, have no reason.....


----------



## misellen

ladysjk said:


> misellen..I got your 6


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

ladysjk said:


> HUmm....I have another thing to say..I know, my mind continues to think on this..
> 
> Why is it ok to demean someones else's knitting..That is like just for an instance....Amyknits, posting a pic of one of her beautiful knitted items, and someone saying...."Well, that's hideous,the drape is awful, I would not wear that out in public if I were you. What a waste of yarn..." Because basically that is what is being said to those who knit for charities..with the yarn that charity asks for...It is not ok....
> 
> I keep trying to be the voice of reason, but some reasons, have no reason.....


Agree.
But, here is the difference as to what is happening on this forum.
The difference is between someone's overall opinion is just that, an opinion; and it is left as such.
Some take it a bit (alot) further .... :shock: :thumbdown:

There doesn't seem to be any guidelines for an "opinion" vs "bullying".
In the Real world .. there is such guidelines (be it written or implied).
Freedom of speech does not mean a free-for-all.
There are laws in place for public rallies/demonstrations (for an example).


----------



## normancha

headlemk said:


> So you think a severe allergy cannot be life threatening? Wow. You must never have seen a child have an anaphlactic reaction. Of course, allergies can be life threatening.
> 
> You should hope that some woolen blankie you donate to the less fortunate doesn't kill a child who is sleeping under it and cannot wake up because they've stopped breathing.
> 
> You should really think more carefully before you speak. We all are very aware of how you feel about acrylic. No problem. That is your opinion. But spreading fear isn't a good way to preach your religion.
> 
> I live in Mexico. You can't buy wool yarn here if your life depended on it. I belong to a group that knits for needy children. The only yarn we use is acrylic.


Try the many LYS in Guadalajara. I get knit and crochet magazines from there, and they have ads for beautiful natural fibers. Also at el D.F. I got beautiful wool yarns from Saltillo, Monterrey, and Guanajuato, and a beautiful brown and beige poncho gifted to me from Zacatecas, and it is made with 78% wool, 22% polyester.


----------



## Lostie

ladysjk said:


> HUmm....I have another thing to say..I know, my mind continues to think on this..
> 
> Why is it ok to demean someones else's knitting..That is like just for an instance....Amyknits, posting a pic of one of her beautiful knitted items, and someone saying...."Well, that's hideous,the drape is awful, I would not wear that out in public if I were you. What a waste of yarn..." Because basically that is what is being said to those who knit for charities..with the yarn that charity asks for...It is not ok....
> 
> I keep trying to be the voice of reason, but some reasons, have no reason.....


Interesting line of thought, I like it 
:thumbup:


----------



## Spendthrift

Lkholcomb said:


> My mother in law called me up the other day, from downstairs. I had been filling her in on the other thread. She called up and told me she had almost died! I was immediately all worried, thinking she had almost choked to death or something. She went on to tell me that she had been making scrambled eggs and looked down and saw her sweater was on and thought she should check the fiber tag. It was acrylic. We had a good laugh about her "brush with death".


Tho other day, there was a run in over aran yarn, and one of the acryllophobes made some unkindly remarks on my Irish Auntie's knitting. She has just called to tell me not to knit so fast if i'm using acrylic yarn, in case I go up in smoke .....

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Spendthrift said:


> Tho other day, there was a run in over aran yarn, and one of the acryllophobes made some unkindly remarks on my Irish Auntie's knitting. She has just called to tell me not to knit so fast if i'm using acrylic yarn, in case I go up in smoke .....
> 
> :thumbup:


hey spendthrift do you remember the ' Crankies' on TV many years ago? well I think we should call BC and her crone ' The Crankies' lol


----------



## Spendthrift

Glenlady said:


> hey spendthrift do you remember the ' Crankies' on TV many years ago? well I think we should call BC and her crone ' The Crankies' lol


The Crankies? Lol


----------



## BaraKiss

Spendthrift said:


> Tho other day, there was a run in over aran yarn, and one of the acryllophobes made some unkindly remarks on my Irish Auntie's knitting. She has just called to tell me not to knit so fast if i'm using acrylic yarn, in case I go up in smoke .....
> 
> :thumbup:


You know those rather old plastic needles that are marked "non inflammable"? If you work really fast do you have to make sure to have these? Or were there others that would start a fire?


----------



## lorraine 55

ladysjk said:


> HUmm....I have another thing to say..I know, my mind continues to think on this..
> 
> Why is it ok to demean someones else's knitting..That is like just for an instance....Amyknits, posting a pic of one of her beautiful knitted items, and someone saying...."Well, that's hideous,the drape is awful, I would not wear that out in public if I were you. What a waste of yarn..." Because basically that is what is being said to those who knit for charities..with the yarn that charity asks for...It is not ok....
> 
> I keep trying to be the voice of reason, but some reasons, have no reason.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

galaxycraft said:


> Agree.
> But, here is the difference as to what is happening on this forum.
> The difference is between someone's overall opinion is just that, an opinion; and it is left as such.
> Some take it a bit (alot) further .... :shock: :thumbdown:
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any guidelines for an "opinion" vs "bullying".
> In the Real world .. there is such guidelines (be it written or implied).
> Freedom of speech does not mean a free-for-all.
> There are laws in place for public rallies/demonstrations (for an example).


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

BaraKiss said:


> You know those rather old plastic needles that are marked "non inflammable"? If you work really fast do you have to make sure to have these? Or were there others that would start a fire?


you can start a fire rubbing two wooden sticks together, so maybe the non flammable are best

:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> you can start a fire rubbing two wooden sticks together, so maybe the non flammable are best
> 
> :thumbup:


Lostie, leave the age old trick of rubbing sticks together for the old crones like the critters on this thread, no names needed ?


----------



## lorraine 55

adili said:


> And the conspiracy theories begin as I predicted. :roll: :roll:
> 
> What does signing on and signing off have to do with anything? Or are you so computer illiterate that you don't know that "Alter Egos" don't NEED to sign off/on to be alter egos?
> 
> FYI, for those of us who aren't as old as Methuselah, we know the term is not "alter ego" but instead "sock puppet".
> 
> Maybe you and Ted Stevens can educate us all on how the internet is a "series of tubes". LOL!!!!


It's uncalled for to make comments about computer skills and age.


----------



## lorraine 55

9sueseiber said:


> What is Yes and Yes? Are you telling her to change yarns or are you saying you use Acrylic too for your GKids? Don't quite understand the post, Sorry.
> Sue


I think she's saying yes and yes to childrens and donation blankets.


----------



## ladysjk

Another thing, this is not an obsession, but trying to put my head around some of this...if you can "kill" acrylic, without it "going up in flames" using a heat source, hot iron, it should be acknowledged that acrylic does not burst into flames..but melts..difference yes. I do believe that in a fire I would be the first to gather my loved ones, pets included and head for the nearest, safest path out of the fire....including leaving behind any materialistic items. 

Hospitals, where your donations go to preemies, or new borns, have sprinkler systems, and evacuation procedures, so I don't believe that the care takers of this group would put anyones life in danger. Nurses have a difficult job, and often a thankless one, and receive little recognition for the work they do..but, they are the MOST caring individuals I have ever come across...Trust them to not only provide your care, but to put your safety before their own...

Again I have to ask, Why does someone knit with acrylic yarn that they will NOT use in their bedroom to sleep under, but only in the living room, or sitting in their chair, mindless knitting.....will your living room not catch fire, just the bedroom???

I do not get it...seems contradictory to me..and hypocritical at the very least....


----------



## ladysjk

As for the age remark, no one knows our age unless we reveal it. Also with age comes wisdom, some are not of that age yet, and the result is to follow the rudeness, thoughtless, brain numbing posts of someone that is trying to sabotage an otherwise innocent question. It is not that BC is not entitled to Its opinion, It definetly is, but it is about her cruelty in doing so. A simple.." In my opinion, acrylic is not the best choice, I prefer to use a non-synthetic yarn." Nope she can not do that...why???

Why insult a whole group of knitters, that are trying to follow their hearts??? Why would anyone, try to make someone feel that their hearts are not in the right place? 
Why make someone feel, that the items they so generously create to give freely, is "less than". I just can NOT wrap my head around that! Why is that OK???


----------



## JanieSue

Acrylic yarn will not burst into flames but most wools will. I have a friend that actually lights the ends of her acrylic yarn to slightly melt them so they don't pull through on her blanket. I have tried it and the ends just go out. If it were a big problem the yarn would have a warning label on the package. 

I think most of us learned to knit using acrylic yarns and would not be knitting today if it weren't for acrylic. We had to buy our yarn at the five & dime stores back in the early 70's. I didn't know about different yarns back then and the best we could buy was Red Heart.


----------



## galaxycraft

ladysjk said:


> As for the age remark, no one knows our age unless we reveal it. Also with age comes wisdom, some are not of that age yet, and the result is to follow the rudeness, thoughtless, brain numbing posts of someone that is trying to sabotage an otherwise innocent question. It is not that BC is not entitled to Its opinion, It definetly is, but it is about her cruelty in doing so. A simple.." In my opinion, acrylic is not the best choice, I prefer to use a non-synthetic yarn." Nope she can not do that...why???
> 
> Why insult a whole group of knitters, that are trying to follow their hearts??? Why would anyone, try to make someone feel that their hearts are not in the right place?
> Why make someone feel, that the items they so generously create to give freely, is "less than". I just can NOT wrap my head around that! Why is that OK???


Q - Why insult a whole group of knitters, that are trying to follow their hearts???
Because they can? Jealousy? Their own Psyche? Only they know the answer to that.
Q - Why would anyone, try to make someone feel that their hearts are not in the right place? 
See Above. Lack of genuine compassion.
Q - Why make someone feel, that the items they so generously create to give freely, is "less than".
See Above. But it is Only Their Opinion.
Q - Why is that OK???
Morally it is not okay. Civilly it is not okay. 
We all have the given right to pursue our own happiness.
No one has the right to decide For Us what that happiness is or should be.


----------



## ladysjk

Spendthrift..I read and commented on that topic. The thing I noticed and do not know if anyone else caught it..I believe it was Glenlady, I may be wrong, that asked BC if her other self was reading the map..to which BC answered NOPE..it is something I have always known...admission of multiple personality disorder...also believes she was born knowing things....I can not believe I am the only one that caught that. I do not need to go and reread the posts, as I remember them quite well. Again I thank your Auntie for sharing her wisdom.


----------



## galaxycraft

ladysjk said:


> Spendthrift..I read and commented on that topic. The thing I noticed and do not know if anyone else caught it..I believe it was Glenlady, I may be wrong, that asked BC if her other self was reading the map..to which BC answered NOPE..it is something I have always known...admission of multiple personality disorder...also believes she was born knowing things....I can not believe I am the only one that caught that. I do not need to go and reread the posts, as I remember them quite well. Again I thank your Auntie for sharing her wisdom.


You are correct in your memory.


----------



## ladysjk

opps...I am a bold faced liar...I did post that I gaave my daughter an ear warmer and boot toppers made from acrylic..so seems I did say I used acrylic to knit with, but not the only thing I use. I am woman enough to admit when I err.


----------



## GrammieGail

Have been knitting with acrylics for over 50 years...some of the "babies" STILL have their blankies...after hundreds of washings and dryings. Yep...it will burn...so will bedding and mattresses and houses, and most anything that is in contact with flames. Oh dear...I go with "don't fix it if it ain't broke." HUGS...GG


----------



## vikicooks

I feel bad on behalf of the OP - someone made her feel bad about something she made because someone didn't like her yarn choice. Who has that right?


----------



## jazzyjude123

YOURS INCLUDED


----------



## galaxycraft

*...zzz...*


----------



## chickkie

having to go to an internet cafe to read this makes the trip worthwhile


----------



## vikicooks

jazzyjude123 said:


> YOURS INCLUDED


?


----------



## Spendthrift

ladysjk said:


> Spendthrift..I read and commented on that topic. The thing I noticed and do not know if anyone else caught it..I believe it was Glenlady, I may be wrong, that asked BC if her other self was reading the map..to which BC answered NOPE..it is something I have always known...admission of multiple personality disorder...also believes she was born knowing things....I can not believe I am the only one that caught that. I do not need to go and reread the posts, as I remember them quite well. Again I thank your Auntie for sharing her wisdom.


My aunt sends her good wishes to you, and still finds what I told her about the aran thread hilarious. She requests all who may not know, that what is called Eire uses euros, too.


----------



## RedQueen

Always use acrylic. Easily washed and nice and warm and cozy.


----------



## mirium

ladysjk said:


> ....with age comes wisdom....


No disrespect intended, ladysjk, but I just have to look in the mirror to know that isn't always true.  And I just proved it, by going for the joke even though it meant intentionally misinterpreting your comment. :roll: Which was clearly a response to "old people are stupid" rather than a putdown of everyone under (10 years younger than whoever's reading this).

And I think you're absolutely right that's it about cruelty. There's a big difference between "this is a fact about acrylic yarn that you should consider" and "you're killing babies!" -- and decent people learn that difference in grade school.

One of the things I've learned is that decent people have to be aggressive to fend off a bully, and it's really hard to know when the goal has been accomplished and it's safe to go back to normal. Kudos to all the defenders, and may we all remember to return to normal! :-D


----------



## Knitish

Gonna go with Galax on this: do not understand the vehemence against acrylic and other synthetics? Yes, it is not wool and many people are allergic to wool, it shrinks and some are left with nothing! Acrylic functions well and decently. And as many will say it is sure better than nothing. One is not putting someone at risk by giving them the gift of warm acrylic blanket or clothing and not to be blamed.


----------



## galaxycraft

Interesting read to understand a bit more.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222136-38.html#4467600


----------



## Lkholcomb

misellen said:


> :thumbup: Just want to add to this, I am the "flag waver" that post was aimed at. I, too, am a US Army Veteran, and proud of it!


Now there's something wrong with flag waving? Maybe your flag is made of acrylic :lol:


----------



## Lkholcomb

galaxycraft said:


> Interesting read to understand a bit more.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222136-38.html#4467600


Did you really have to?? She's arguing a position on my side of the spectrum! That's a great representative of that side. Thanks so much, lol. (hopefully though she has found likewise nasty people to argue with and will leave the main side alone)


----------



## ladysjk

OMG!! I went to and read what Galaxy referred us to, I now know that BS, I mean BC is totally insane! IT has to even post IT'S acrylic bashing on a political topic?? Yet if you reread some of her posts,she is claiming that others make it a political issue?? What?? I am totally lost!? 

IT is using "cheap acrylic" to make an afghan?? Others make their use of same said acrylic, into a political venue??

What??? I am soo lost....What?? What?? Someone help me understand this??

It also seems to know an awful lot about cheese, holes burned in couches, and big behinds??? Is IT speaking from experience?? Has this been IT'S life style?? Is this why IT rants on and on, because this is what IT can afford to use, and IT is trying to make IT SELF'S feel better about IT'S extremely poor circumstances?? Any creature that finds an issue with another's financial circumstances, is really low! How can one post such hateful comments about someones living conditions?? Yet proclaim, that IT would never use "crappy" acrylic to knit for the very same people IT attempts to demean??

No one knows why someone is in dire financial situations. There,but for the grace of God...be careful what you defile. 

It is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle than a rich man to enter the kingdom of heaven...

I have an excellent income, as do my family members...

My sister selects one person a month to help, she has made house payments for people she doesn't even know, except on a casual basis, each of my family does these things...each of us, some more than others..what good is money, if you can not do good with it???? Money is just money....a symbol, that rules some peoples lives...not ours. 

IT IS a looney tune!


----------



## galaxycraft

Quote - "It is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle than a rich man to enter the kingdom of heaven..." - End Quote.
Yup. :thumbup:


----------



## Condia

The comments are so telling of a person's morality and such. It certainly tells me who I will follow the advice of and those I will not. This is so sad to me. I guess it really isn't hard to believe in the days and times we live in that there are people that are so self centered and egotistical that they have to be nasty to others in order to make themselves feel good. There are so many very good and kind people on KP that truly do help others even if it is nothing more than being kind to them. Sometimes that is all someone needs. Others are able to show kindness by donating to charities, not just to make themselves feel good but because they want to help those less fortunate. I really appreciate all the kind people on KP that are kind and helpful with questions and other issues. I am disgusted with ADMINISTRATION that they allow bullies and BS to continue the way they do. Posting an opinion is one thing but going on and on and on is quite another. Please try to be kind and not nasty, there is no call for that. Have you ever heard the children's song about be careful little eyes what you see, be careful little feet where you go, be careful little tongue what you say for the Father up above is looking down in love. Think about it.


----------



## galaxycraft

Even though it is going to be REAL difficult - we will have to try our best to not respond at all to this ****.
I too am completely speechless and very upset about what I read.
Rest assured my fellow KP'ers, God sees and knows all.
God knows a good heart when it is shown.
Keep doing what we have been doing, with our heads held high and love in our hearts for the many we help.
Bless us all. {HUGS}


----------



## Condia

galaxycraft said:


> Even though it is going to be REAL difficult - we will have to try our best to not respond at all to this ****.
> I too am completely speechless and very upset about what I read.
> Rest assured my fellow KP'ers, God sees and knows all.
> God knows a good heart when it is shown.
> Keep doing what we have been doing, with our heads held high and love in our hearts for the many we help.
> Bless us all. {HUGS}


So very true. If only we offered NO RESPONSES to ANY of the nasty posts maybe we can get it under control a bit. But it would have to be all of us in unison to keep KP a great site for learning and sharing. Thanks for your post Galaxy,


----------



## Owlie

.


----------



## galaxycraft

Owlie said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> 5th post down.


We know about the prior ones.
With all due respect to help keep this calm looking forward, please do not post anything from the past.
With the research and reading, people can now come to their own conclusions.

I did not mean to start that type of postings.
I just did that one to finally show what was "really" thought of us on the forum.
Thank you. :wink:


----------



## ladysjk

Agree..my mother used to say of many things, ignore it and it will go away...once they see it does not get a rise out of you they will stop. Blessed be...


----------



## vikicooks

spinlouet said:


> So very true. If only we offered NO RESPONSES to ANY of the nasty posts maybe we can get it under control a bit. But it would have to be all of us in unison to keep KP a great site for learning and sharing. Thanks for your post Galaxy,


I sign the pledge, too!


----------



## BaraKiss

Lostie said:


> you can start a fire rubbing two wooden sticks together, so maybe the non flammable are best
> 
> :thumbup:


If you ever watch any of these survival programs it seems to be really hard to actually start a fire.


----------



## SueJoyceTn

I haven't read all the posts but it seems to me that children and accidents go hand in hand. All you can really do is watch them closely and pray. But I think we need to look at all the generations that have survived without carseats or seat belts (if you're really old like me *grin*)and all the "bad for you" things we did and ate. Common sense needs to be used before throwing the baby blanket out with the bath water... (sorry, couldn't help myself there)


----------



## Glenlady

Spendthrift said:


> well, acrylic is fine for animal rescue centres here, certainly


same here in the UK , they are grateful for anything, I have made them and they are always grateful for any donations, and I use acrylic for the blankets


----------



## leslee

chickkie said:


> there must be a way to stop this EX SPURT from mouthing off all the time. It is so tiresome!
> 
> EX = unknown quantity
> SPURT = DRIP UNDER PRESSURE


I read all the posts and maybe this is what shut BC up because it sure cracked me up.
    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
I very rarely use anything other than acrylic , wool is just to expensive for me. None of my acrylic garments made ever melted on me ,my children or G-children but boy they wash well. I refuse to be made to feel second class by the yarn snobs.


----------



## Glenlady

I know-- lets talk about Christmas, because in my opinion I think enough has been said about this subject and would like to move on-- keep safe and have a Happy Holiday everyone xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Glenlady said:


> I know-- lets talk about Christmas, because in my opinion I think enough has been said about this subject and would like to move on-- keep safe and have a Happy Holiday everyone xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Barn-dweller said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


as fast as I make mince pies my grandies call in to see me on their way home from work, if theyr'e working local, we have cuppa tea and out come the pies then granny needs to get cracking and make more-- lets call it a labour of love    :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann

Glenlady said:


> as fast as I make mince pies my grandies call in to see me on their way home from work, if theyr'e working local, we have cuppa tea and out come the pies then granny needs to get cracking and make more-- lets call it a labour of love    :thumbup:


Jan, to change the subject I would love to have your mince meat pie recipe. My mother use to make it years ago.


----------



## Glenlady

grandmann said:


> Jan, to change the subject I would love to have your mince meat pie recipe. My mother use to make it years ago.


Hello grandmann-- thanks for coming along with me  Now we have a debate, here in the UK we use mincemeat made with mixed fruits, suet, brandy if liked and make little pies , we usually put a dollop of either brandy butter or thick cream on top while they's still warm. A lady in the US and I were discussing 'mincemeat' she told me there it was ground beef with seasoning, completely different to ours. I have to confess I buy it from the stores, because it's just as nice and saves time, let me know if this has helped please :thumbup:


----------



## vikicooks

Glenlady said:


> Hello grandmann-- thanks for coming along with me  Now we have a debate, here in the UK we use mincemeat made with mixed fruits, suet, brandy if liked and make little pies , we usually put a dollop of either brandy butter or thick cream on top while they's still warm. A lady in the US and I were discussing 'mincemeat' she told me there it was ground beef with seasoning, completely different to ours. I have to confess I buy it from the stores, because it's just as nice and saves time, let me know if this has helped please :thumbup:


What exactly is minced meat?


----------



## Lostie

vikicooks said:


> What exactly is minced meat?


oh, I can answer that one - it's ground meat, like hamburger, and usually beef

:thumbup:


----------



## vikicooks

Lostie said:


> oh, I can answer that one - it's ground meat, like hamburger, and usually beef
> 
> :thumbup:


Is it similar to the Canadian Christmes pie, made with ground pork , though- seasoned with nutmeg and ginger?


----------



## Lolly12

Mincemeat for Christmas treats is something different than minced meat which is hamburger. Mincemeat is for Christmas baking, it has suet, raisins spices, mixed fruit and is sweet. 
Used for pies tarts, muffins, tea breads :-D


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> oh, I can answer that one - it's ground meat, like hamburger, and usually beef
> 
> :thumbup:


couldn't have described it better Lostie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann

Lolly12 said:


> Mincemeat for Christmas treats is something different than minced meat which is hamburger. Mincemeat is for Christmas baking, it has suet, raisins spices, mixed fruit and is sweet.
> Used for pies tarts, muffins, tea breads :-D


I never made it but I remember my Mother making it. I remember that it had raisins, nutmeg, ginger, mixed fruit. she would only make it at Christmas. She also, made little pie cookies with a raisin filling or maybe it was a date filling. Maybe it was a mini mincemeat pie. All I know that was my Dad's favorite cookie. Again she would only make it at Christmas. She had a little cookie factory going on with the various cookies she made. She was baking while I was in school so I never saw it done.


----------



## HandyFamily

Hahaha.

1. Children in need are probably less likely to have access to gas (propane-butane) or gasoline, not more likely.
2. If they happen to be in a fire that would cause acrylic blankets to burst in flames, they would most likely be long dead by this time from CO and CO2 poisoning.
3. Children and adults die the same from this poisons - and neither would detect them in their sleep. That is why it is highly recommended that places with gas kitchen stove should have fire alarms.

Just don't worry about it, make your blankets like you want to.



whidbeyjeannie said:


> Can you please give me your two cents worth on the following question.
> 
> Acrylic yarn for children's or donation blankets. Yes or no?
> 
> A member here recently told me:
> if any of the blankets are made with acrylic or acrylic blend it might be a good idea to make sure you specify that they don't go to children. Children in need tend to be more likely in situations where a fire can start and if they're caught in a fire while they're sleeping, the acrylic can be very dangerous.
> 
> I am now worried about all the blankets I have made and donated or given to loved ones.
> 
> Should I change from acrylic which I use because it is machine wash and dry and holds up well to the loving use. While fire may be a remote possibility for anyone would you change the materials used in the blanket based on that?


----------



## grandmann

21 pages and not a word from Courier, I wonder happen to her???


----------



## wlk4fun647

What is with this subject??? Acrylic is perfect for baby blankets and most anything else we use in this world!!!
If Blues thinks that she has NO acrylic/nylon in her house, car, airplane, hotel, school, hospital... she's in for a rude awakening!!! If it's your time to go, you'll go in cotton or wool also!!!
Charities like acrylic because it is inexpensiv, warm and easy care!
A child without a hat, gloves, scarf, coat or blanket DOES NOT CARE WHAT MATERIAL IT'S MADE OF... THEY WANT TO BE WARM!!!
Please grow up and quit shoving your ideas down peoples throats!!!


----------



## BluesChanteuse

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> 1. Children in need are probably less likely to have access to gas (propane-butane) or gasoline, not more likely.


Wrong. People who are not able to pay their heating bills often resort to rickety propane heaters.



HandyFamily said:


> 2. If they happen to be in a fire that would cause acrylic blankets to burst in flames, they would most likely be long dead by this time from CO and CO2 poisoning.


Wrong. Plastic fabric melting into burns is a well known problem and happens quite frequently.



HandyFamily said:


> 3. Children and adults die the same from this poisons - and neither would detect them in their sleep. That is why it is highly recommended that places with gas kitchen stove should have fire alarms.


Children are more susceptible to poisons at lower doses and often are effected differently.



HandyFamily said:


> Just don't worry about it, make your blankets like you want to.


Often the last words of a parent having to listen to their children scream in excruciating pain as the melted plastic has to be picked out of their wounds ripping the healthy skin around it along with the burned skin. A pain that it so horrible that even morphine has it's limits.

Now listen.

It is quite obvious that people are free to do what they want.

But these are risks that are simply unnecessary.

No matter how much any of you attack me for merely posting the truth... it will not erase the facts.

I personally would NEVER take that risk with children and yes, I question any charity that would and actually request acrylic knowing that risk.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

wlk4fun647 said:


> Charities like acrylic because it is inexpensiv, warm and easy care!


That's always been a BS argument. Deals on superwash wool and mercerized cotton are easily found and they are perfectly and easily washable.

There's a difference between having plastic near you and a child sleeping in plastic and or a baby who is not capable of removing itself from the situation being covered in plastic.

It's why laws were made to try and help prevent children being put to bed in flammable plastic sleepwear. It's undeniably dangerous.

I consider blankets in the same category as sleepwear and plastic simply should not be used to cover children when they sleep for the same reason there's regulations for children's sleepwear.

Unfortunately, our government is often controlled by corporate interests and it's very difficult to get the kind of regulations that should be there to protect children.

One would hope that individuals would have the brains to not put their own family members or needy children at such risk... but clearly, individuals can be tunnel-visioned and selfish. And that's putting it kindly.


----------



## AmyKnits

wlk4fun647 said:


> What is with this subject??? Acrylic is perfect for baby blankets and most anything else we use in this world!!!
> If Blues thinks that she has NO acrylic/nylon in her house, car, airplane, hotel, school, hospital... she's in for a rude awakening!!! If it's your time to go, you'll go in cotton or wool also!!!
> Charities like acrylic because it is inexpensiv, warm and easy care!
> A child without a hat, gloves, scarf, coat or blanket DOES NOT CARE WHAT MATERIAL IT'S MADE OF... THEY WANT TO BE WARM!!!
> Please grow up and quit shoving your ideas down peoples throats!!!


It isn't just one person that is interested in this topic. While I respect your opinion, I would kindly ask that you respect others in return.

Some of us are interested in learning about the fibers we knit with. There are a whole host of fibers to use from wool to acrylic to alpaca, cotton, sugar, linen, blends and in and on and on.

No one fiber is perfect for anything as far as I am concerned and LEARNING about properties of the fibers I use is important to me and one of the main reasons I participate on KP.

If you believe acrylic is "perfect" for baby items as well as everything else, then you have nothing to gain from this conversation. You are not required to participate.

I am personally interested in learning EVERYTHING about all the fibers I can and discussing what fiber is best for EACH of my projects.

If you don't appreciate the manner in which a person posts their opinion, you can also rest assured that some don't appreciate the manner you state your opinion. Me for one. I don't agree with your statement that acrylic is "perfect" for baby items and everything else I knit and would like to explore other fibers and learn about their properties and characteristics to improve my knitting and my projects.

There are a lot of factors that go into choosing yarns for my projects... Drape, wash ability, softness, warmth, durability and yes, safety.

The OP asked a question and a discussion ensues. There is no need to insist that YOUR opinion is the right or only opinion. It is actually quite rude, as a matter of fact.

If you are not interested in a discussion, I might suggest not shoving YOUR opinions down throats.... As you are accusing others to do. There is no right or wrong answer, just a discussion.


----------



## bagibird

I have watched this post since it started, and just waited for the circling sharks to scent blood in the water and strike. Well, it didn't take long, as usual. The same participants, as always. So sad and unnecessary...and, by the way, boring. 

Why do we even bother discussing this? We will obviously always continue to do what we individually choose or can afford, or what our chosen charities want, or even (SHOCK, HORROR,GASP)what suits the project best . I would think myself arrogant in the extreme if I thought to know better than those whom I wanted to serve, in whatever small way.

Enough...."and so I thank you for your good counsel. Come, my coach! Good night, ladies. Good night, sweet ladies. Good night, good night."


Hamlet Act 4 Scene 5


----------



## FearNoKnit

I've followed this topic as well as similar ones over the past few weeks. While I didn't always appreciate the tone of everyone's post, the information was invaluable. I do not knit for charity; I probably never will. However, I have friends who have youngish children and babies. This topic has opened my eyes as to the qualities, both good and bad, of the various yarns I use in my knitting. I had no idea that acrylic melted; well to be fair, I probably knew it, but never paid any attention. I never knew that to make wool super wash, it was treated with acids or coated with plastic polymer. Information like this is just a taste of what's out there. I had no idea of the environmental impact of bamboo fiber. So what it's meant to me is that I need to consider more than the basics if I'm going to knit something, be it for myself or someone else. To me it's similar to making baked goods for a fundraiser or charity: your choice needs to be based on the people who will be eating your goods. If you're not going to limit your choices, you certainly need to be up front on the ingredients so that consumers can make an informed decision. Oh, and as of now, I'll take my shawl off when I need to open the oven door.

"I am personally interested in learning EVERYTHING about all the fibers I can and discussing what fiber is best for EACH of my projects."


----------



## BluesChanteuse

Barbara2010 said:


> I've followed this topic as well as similar ones over the past few weeks. While I didn't always appreciate the tone of everyone's post, the information was invaluable. I do not knit for charity; I probably never will. However, I have friends who have youngish children and babies. This topic has opened my eyes as to the qualities, both good and bad, of the various yarns I use in my knitting. I had no idea that acrylic melted; well to be fair, I probably knew it, but never paid any attention. I never knew that to make wool super wash, it was treated with acids or coated with plastic polymer. Information like this is just a taste of what's out there. I had no idea of the environmental impact of bamboo fiber. So what it's meant to me is that I need to consider more than the basics if I'm going to knit something, be it for myself or someone else. To me it's similar to making baked goods for a fundraiser or charity: your choice needs to be based on the people who will be eating your goods. If you're not going to limit your choices, you certainly need to be up front on the ingredients so that consumers can make an informed decision. Oh, and as of now, I'll take my shawl off when I need to open the oven door.
> 
> "I am personally interested in learning EVERYTHING about all the fibers I can and discussing what fiber is best for EACH of my projects."


Well said.


----------



## lorraine 55

The question was answered long ago. If you knitting for charity ask the organization what their requirements are. If you are knitting for yourself use whatever you want.


----------



## blessedinMO

bagibird said:


> I have watched this post since it started, and just waited for the circling sharks to scent blood in the water and strike. Well, it didn't take long, as usual. The same participants, as always. So sad and unnecessary...and, by the way, boring.
> 
> Why do we even bother discussing this? We will obviously always continue to do what we individually choose or can afford, or what our chosen charities want, or even (SHOCK, HORROR,GASP)what suits the project best . I would think myself arrogant in the extreme if I thought to know better than those whom I wanted to serve, in whatever small way.
> 
> Enough...."and so I thank you for your good counsel. Come, my coach! Good night, ladies. Good night, sweet ladies. Good night, good night."
> 
> Hamlet Act 4 Scene 5


 :thumbup: Goodnight, sweet prince!


----------



## Frogger

I am embarrassed to even lurk on this item --- embarrassing people that cannot knit so their demean and preach


----------



## wlk4fun647

Barbara2010 said:


> I've followed this topic as well as similar ones over the past few weeks. While I didn't always appreciate the tone of everyone's post, the information was invaluable. I do not knit for charity; I probably never will. However, I have friends who have youngish children and babies. This topic has opened my eyes as to the qualities, both good and bad, of the various yarns I use in my knitting. I had no idea that acrylic melted; well to be fair, I probably knew it, but never paid any attention. I never knew that to make wool super wash, it was treated with acids or coated with plastic polymer. Information like this is just a taste of what's out there. I had no idea of the environmental impact of bamboo fiber. So what it's meant to me is that I need to consider more than the basics if I'm going to knit something, be it for myself or someone else. To me it's similar to making baked goods for a fundraiser or charity: your choice needs to be based on the people who will be eating your goods. If you're not going to limit your choices, you certainly need to be up front on the ingredients so that consumers can make an informed decision. Oh, and as of now, I'll take my shawl off when I need to open the oven door.
> 
> "I am personally interested in learning EVERYTHING about all the fibers I can and discussing what fiber is best for EACH of my projects."


Then be sure to check all the ingredients of everything you eat or drink, and forget about driving in your plastic and man-made material cars... and airplanes... and all the rugs/drapes/bedding, etc in your house... makeup/hair dyes/appliances/ EVERYTHING!


----------



## AmyKnits

wlk4fun647 said:


> Then be sure to check all the ingredients of everything you eat or drink, and forget about driving in your plastic and man-made material cars... and airplanes... and all the rugs/drapes/bedding, etc in your house... makeup/hair dyes/appliances/ EVERYTHING!


 Do you realize that this is a world wide forum? Surely you understand that not everyone on the planet lives the same lifestyle?!

I have severe allergies, therefore have no carpets in my home... Only solid wood/ceramic floors. The only furniture in my home is either wood or leather except for my hypoallergenic mattress. I don't eat ANY processed food... I am also a vegetarian. I DO happen to check the ingredients in EVERYTHING I eat and drink! I do not wear make up and all the products I use on my skin either are by RX only or are recommended by my dermatologist. I do not wear nail polish, hair products, etcetera. I exercise 7 days a week and I haven't eaten at a restaurant in many, many years. I wear cotton, wool and other natural fibers. The only "poly" type fiber I wear is a small percentage of Lycra in some of my clothes. I am 46 years old and have never set foot inside a Walmart. My children are teenagers and none of them has eaten "fast food".

I enjoy knitting and learning about fibers to make the right choices for myself, my family and my knitting projects. Not everyone is interested in this knowledge. You already stated that acrylic is perfect for all of your projects. This is absolutely not true for me and my projects, therefore these discussions are valuable and important to me. If you are not interested in learning about knitting fibers, that is certainly your choice.

You seem to miss the point... This discussion is not about eliminating every bit of plastic from your entire life, but gaining information on properties of YARN and what fiber is best for each project. In this case, blankets.

No one said that plastic needs to be eliminated from every aspect of your life! If someone posted THAT I certainly missed it.

I don't understand why you seem to be offended or upset. This makes no sense to me. It is a discussion about the properties of knitting fibers... A simple discussion.


----------



## mopgenorth

blessedinMO said:


> :thumbup: Goodnight, sweet prince!


awwwwwe!!! you beat me to it!!! LOL


----------



## mopgenorth

AmyKnits said:


> Do you realize that this is a world wide forum? Surely you understand that not everyone on the planet lives the same lifestyle?!
> 
> I have severe allergies, therefore have no carpets in my home... Only solid wood/ceramic floors. I don't eat ANY processed food... I am also a vegetarian. I exercise 7 days a week and I haven't eaten at a restaurant in many, many years.
> 
> I am 46 years old and have never set foot inside a Walmart. I enjoy knitting and learning about fibers to make the right choices for myself, my family and my knitting projects. Not everyone is interested in this knowledge. You already stated that acrylic is perfect for all of your projects. This is absolutely not true for me and my projects, therefore these discussions are valuable and important to me. If you are not interested in learning about knitting fibers, that is certainly your choice.
> 
> You seem to miss the point... This discussion is not about eliminating every bit of plastic from your entire life, but gaining information on properties of YARN and what fiber is best for each project. In this case, blankets.
> 
> No one said that plastic needs to be eliminated from every aspect of your life! If someone posted THAT I certainly missed it.
> 
> I don't understand why you seem to be offended or upset. This makes no sense to me. It is a discussion about the properties of knitting fibers... A simple discussion.


If it were a "simple discussion" Amy, why did you post this?:

"I apologize on the behalf of the posters who are feeding their own agendas instead of answering your question.
This has been such a nice place to learn and lately it has turned ugly and nasty. It is very sad. I "unwatch" these topics when they become rude because I am here to LEARN... when it becomes nasty it is no longer about learning and sharing so there is no need to continue.
You have contacted the agency and that is the best thing to do as most of them have guidelines that dictate what they will and will not accept for donations. I hope you learned a little something here... despite all the negativity.
I am glad you responded and I got a chance to apologize to you for your experience before I "unwatched" this topic which I will do now. It really shouldn't be this way.... I am very sorry this happened to you. Happy Knitting and Happy Holidays!"

Sort of wondering why you took it upon yourself to apologize for others? and then here you come again, riding in on your high horse...So much for unwatching...


----------



## blessedinMO

Frogger said:


> I am embarrassed to even lurk on this item --- embarrassing people that cannot knit so their demean and preach


 :thumbup:


----------



## normancha

Lostie said:


> oh, I can answer that one - it's ground meat, like hamburger, and usually beef
> 
> :thumbup:


Noooooo! Mincemeat is various dry fruits mixed with sugar and spices, used to make pies (or cakes), very much like the Italian panetone.


----------



## vjh1530

DHeart said:


> Hmm... Interesting.
> http://www.strobel.com/wool_burns.htm


Very interesting article on flammability of wool! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## grandmann

normancha said:


> Noooooo! Mincemeat is various dry fruits mixed with sugar and spices, used to make pies (or cakes), very much like the Italian panetone.


The way you describe it is the way my Mother made her mincemeat pie. I'm sure there wasn't any meat in it. :thumbup:


----------



## imashelefrat

I think that people who think that there is a gov. conspiracy to keep acrylic in our stash and think that other people's opinions are BS are just spreading their "wisdom" at the wrong forum.
They need another kind of support and I wish them the best they can afford.


----------



## HandyFamily

BluesChanteuse said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily wrote:
> Hahaha.
> 
> 1. Children in need are probably less likely to have access to gas (propane-butane) or gasoline, not more likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. People who are not able to pay their heating bills often resort to rickety propane heaters.
Click to expand...

Wrong. Any propane heaters that can be bought would cost more than so many other ways of heating - starting with wood and coil.


BluesChanteuse said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily wrote:
> 2. If they happen to be in a fire that would cause acrylic blankets to burst in flames, they would most likely be long dead by this time from CO and CO2 poisoning.
> 
> Wrong. Plastic fabric melting into burns is a well known problem and happens quite frequently.
Click to expand...

Wrong. Not only wrong, but totally incorrectly said. I'm not going to explain in detail, this is not the place for a chemistry course.



BluesChanteuse said:


> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily wrote:
> 3. Children and adults die the same from this poisons - and neither would detect them in their sleep. That is why it is highly recommended that places with gas kitchen stove should have fire alarms.
> 
> Children are more susceptible to poisons at lower doses and often are effected differently.
Click to expand...

Wrong. Children are only smaller - thus smaller dosage would have the same effect that higher do on bigger / larger persons - but as Co and Co2 both have no smell children and adults are at equal risk of not even waking when subjected to them.

HandyFamily wrote:
Just don't worry about it, make your blankets like you want to.



BluesChanteuse said:


> Often the last words of a parent having to listen to their children scream in excruciating pain as the melted plastic has to be picked out of their wounds ripping the healthy skin around it along with the burned skin. A pain that it so horrible that even morphine has it's limits.


That could only be if the children were in a fire with no adults - if the adults were there they would be subjected to the same pain. Not an impossible situation - but hardly something often seen.
And than they would have the same burns, no matter what they were wearing - or even if they were completely naked.



BluesChanteuse said:


> Now listen.
> 
> It is quite obvious that people are free to do what they want.
> 
> But these are risks that are simply unnecessary.
> 
> No matter how much any of you attack me for merely posting the truth... it will not erase the facts.
> 
> I personally would NEVER take that risk with children and yes, I question any charity that would and actually request acrylic knowing that risk.


It is important to protect our children from all things possible - but it is also important to distinguish the real threats from the imaginary ones - and from the ones "designed" by commercial companies to help sell some product or to make us pay more for something. Having electricity in a home is a much higher fire risk - insufficient isolation would cause a fire, for real - and it is a much higher risk to use any sort of vesicles - for they might cause an accident - or even to let our children walk the sidewalk - because someone might loose control on a vesicle and run them over. But we still let them go. Skiing, bicycle riding, skating, mountain climbing - really risky things. But still, I wouldn't forbid my child do any of them - because the benefits are still more. Just like the risks of getting ill because of the cold - for the children in need - are much more real than the imaginary risk of an acrylic blanket / garment suddenly catching flames. And the people doing charity work, just as the people contributing - and the ones that do it by means of self-knitted blankets and garments are usually not the reachest of people, just some of the best-hearted - are really trying to do their best to bring some good to the world and undo some of the bad - and I wouldn't ever judge for not being able to do more - and it is very much doubtable if the "more" is actually better - just more costly.


----------



## HandyFamily

BluesChanteuse said:


> That's always been a BS argument. Deals on superwash wool and mercerized cotton are easily found and they are perfectly and easily washable.
> 
> There's a difference between having plastic near you and a child sleeping in plastic and or a baby who is not capable of removing itself from the situation being covered in plastic.
> 
> It's why laws were made to try and help prevent children being put to bed in flammable plastic sleepwear. It's undeniably dangerous.
> 
> I consider blankets in the same category as sleepwear and plastic simply should not be used to cover children when they sleep for the same reason there's regulations for children's sleepwear.
> 
> Unfortunately, our government is often controlled by corporate interests and it's very difficult to get the kind of regulations that should be there to protect children.
> 
> One would hope that individuals would have the brains to not put their own family members or needy children at such risk... but clearly, individuals can be tunnel-visioned and selfish. And that's putting it kindly.


Wool - and superwash wool is wool - can cause allergies in babies that are likely to get autoimmune diseases - and in a society where Darwin was long overtaken by medicine and people with autoimmune diseases do live to breed there are a lot of these babies, much more than the hypothetical possibility of a house being on fire and a baby not dying from CO poison, but from the flames.

One more thing.
EU is probably the madest place with rules and restrictions and hypothetical-possible-denger warnings of all kinds. This particular "gender" is not even considered worth even being mentioned.


----------



## Owlie

AmyKnits said:


> Do you realize that this is a world wide forum? Surely you understand that not everyone on the planet lives the same lifestyle?!
> 
> I have severe allergies, therefore have no carpets in my home... Only solid wood/ceramic floors.
> .


Hmm .... looks like carpet to me.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-174294-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-66314-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137907-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-163146-1.html


----------



## mopgenorth

HandyFamily said:


> Wool - and superwash wool is wool - can cause allergies in babies that are likely to get autoimmune diseases - and in a society where Darwin was long overtaken by medicine and people with autoimmune diseases do live to breed there are a lot of these babies, much more than the hypothetical possibility of a house being on fire and a baby not dying from CO poison, but from the flames.
> 
> One more thing.
> EU is probably the madest place with rules and restrictions and hypothetical-possible-denger warnings of all kinds. This particular "gender" is not even considered worth even being mentioned.


You go girl!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily

Aoch!
I meant danger... *blush*...


----------



## Lostie

normancha said:


> Noooooo! Mincemeat is various dry fruits mixed with sugar and spices, used to make pies (or cakes), very much like the Italian panetone.


lol mincemeat is exactly that, whereas mince, or minced meat is what I was trying to explain. Put it down to Lostie in translation

:thumbup: :-D


----------



## HandyFamily

?


----------



## Glenlady

HandyFamily said:


> ?


similar to UK mincemeat but without the dried banana, ours is all the dried fruits, some people buy it ready made in jars from super stores


----------



## AmyKnits

Owlie said:


> Hmm .... looks like carpet to me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-174294-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-66314-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137907-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-163146-1.html


WOW! I see it is too late to edit my original post regarding carpet in my home, so I will do it here.

Edit. We have no carpeting in our home. Only wood and ceramic floors. I wish to add that IF anyone on KP has too much time on their hands with nothing better to do and wants to spend their time looking through all my posts.... We removed the last two rooms that HAD carpeting this summer. In addition, IF you choose to look through all my posts, there are photos I have posted that are NOT taken in my home.

I apologize for not clarifying. I can also add that I have been a vegetarian since the age of 20... Before that, I did eat meat.... In the event anyone needs to spend their time trying to call me a liar. I have three sons who are away at college and may have very well eaten fast food on their own... However, while growing up they did not eat fast food. I don't wear make up, but do have a tube of tinted lip balm I wear occasionally. Sheesh! Wow is my only response to this.

I am actually jealous of someone who has that kind of time on their hands... Lucky you!!!


----------



## BaraKiss

There is no perfect answer to the question of what fiber should be used for items made for charity.


----------



## grandmann

Enjoy using the yarns that feel the best on your hands. :wink:

I always feel that knitting with the yarn is part of the final outcome.


----------



## rderemer

As a child I was grossed out by the idea of a minced MEAT pie when my mother explained that it was minced _fruit meat_ not minced animal meat.


----------



## grandmann

Owlie said:


> Hmm .... looks like carpet to me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-174294-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-66314-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137907-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-163146-1.html


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#63
I was told by Admin I could not copy one's words or I will be ask to leave KP those were the rules. I got into some deep trouble not only with Admin but the one who I wrote about. I was getting threatening PM. Amy cover herself with grace even though she wasn't happy.


----------



## galaxycraft

grandmann said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#63
> I was told by Admin I could not copy one's words or I will be ask to leave KP those were the rules. I got into some deep trouble not only with Admin but the one who I wrote about. I was getting threatening PM. Amy cover herself with grace even though she wasn't happy.


:?: Don't understand ...There must be more to the story than this.
(Possibly making PM contents public)?
What is in the rules refers to copyright laws and states as such.

Besides "Links" were posted.


----------



## Lkholcomb

galaxycraft said:


> :?: Don't understand ...There must be more to the story than this.
> (Possibly making PM contents public)?
> What is in the rules refers to copyright laws and states as such.
> 
> Besides "Links" were posted.


I must admit I am perplexed by this too. The "quote reply" is essentially copying someone's words, so how can it not be allowed. I am curious to find out the answer.


----------



## vjh1530

grandmann said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html#63
> I was told by Admin I could not copy one's words or I will be ask to leave KP those were the rules. I got into some deep trouble not only with Admin but the one who I wrote about. I was getting threatening PM. Amy cover herself with grace even though she wasn't happy.


Could you please explain more fully? Do you mean you cut and pasted the person's comments rather than posting a link? I would also like to know so I don't make a mistake, thanks.

Those links were quite interesting and enlightening. Our friend Amy posted a topic in April 2013 with photos of a brand new family room with lots of carpets. Now she says she pulled up all those brand new carpets only months after installing them? And other posts have shown other rooms with wall to wall carpets plus throw rugs. I guess the whole house was suddenly gutted of carpets recently for allergies she claims to have had for years. Hmm. . . . . In the last link said she was 44 years old and had been a KPer for 2 years and knitting for 5 years. Now she has been posting that repeatedly on other threads that she is 46 years old and only knitting for 2 years. Earlier she has posted that she is a Medical Coder (which means she works in the back office doing insurance paper work assigning the appropriate diagnosis codes the insurance company requires. That means she reads what the doctors wrote in each patient's chart and copies their diagnosis onto the insurance paperwork. They are not allowed to do any medical care to patients) but here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219482-2.html#4407566 she talks about how she was discussing side effects of medications with HER patient and how she offered to write a different prescription if her patient wanted one. So now she's a doctor? If the REAL doctors in that office knew she, an office worker, was counselling THEIR patients about medication they would fire her on the spot. Write a prescription? Only if she wants to go to jail!

In one of those links she says she has never made socks and we will never see her post about socks, etc, but now a few months later we all are "strongly encouraged" to knit socks and only HER way. If you say you don't like her way, or offer a different technique, repetitive and excessively long posts are the result. If anyone pushes back against those posts, she claims she is being victimized by the other poster. It's great to learn a new skill, but that doesn't mean we all have to learn it with you, or that no one knew anything about the topic before she "discovered" it. The attitude that if she didn't know about something NO ONE else did either and she must teach us is a little insulting. Many of us have been knitting and crocheting for decades, and her "new" technique is our "old" technique. Enthusiasm is great, arrogance not so much. The new thing is that now she "apologizes" for the entire forum to the OP when a topic, often one SHE has been inciting, gets nasty. Really? Now she is the spokesperson for KP?

Oh, and one of those links (from a couple of months ago - this year, mind you) demonstrated how she blocks her ACRYLIC items by using a shawl she knitted - out of ACRYLIC. But now a few months later we are all only supposed to knit with wool and buy that wool from where she buys her wool, and acrylic yarn is inferior and evil. Other companies yarns are "inferior products not worth her valuable time". Really?? How condescending is that?

My point here is not to bash her, (although I fully get that that is what it appears to be) but to alert others that there is more to her than meets the eye. Seems her "facts" change depending on what reaction she is seeking from people. Not sure what I dislike more - bullies or liars. But maybe she "misspoke". I think that is the word she has used when she got caught before.

Anyone who wants to call me a bully is welcome to do so. Anyone who wants to think I have too much time on my hands is also welcome to do so. I could care less. It's my time and I'll spend it how I choose. But when I see people deliberately not telling the truth I will address it. It bothers MY sense of fair play and morality to see people tell obvious "untruths", or to be blunt - lies. To me, knowing it and not addressing it means I have become a liar as well.

One of the things I used to admire about this forum when I first joined is how a person could post a question and 50 people would post a helpful answer. Many times each person gave a different method, often the opposite of what someone else said. But it didn't matter, it was a "live and let live" attitude here, or a "many ways to skin a cat", to use cliches. Rarely did you see someone argue back that, No, only my way is correct. We had a couple of nasty folks, but overwhelmingly everyone could say give their comments and not worry about being bashed for it. If someone did post an answer that obviously wouldn't work, others might disagree in their posts, but it was done respectfully and with kindness. Look at this post by BC of her opinion of people who knit with less expensive yarns and how unfortunately her charity knitting will probably go to them: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222136-38.html#4467600

Shows you what she thinks of us, doesn't it? Puts a whole new light on her other posts.

Now we have two people here on the forum (three if you count aliases. lol!) who are like rottweiler dogs with bones. Everything they say is "fact", no matter how ridiculous, without any proof to back up those claims, and anyone who disagrees with what they say are called bullies or worse. But THEY are the bullies! Then they act like - poor pitiful me I am being picked on, I never said that. It may not be exactly what they say, but their implications are clear. Now we have these idiotic topics that go on forever about which needle or pattern we are to use when we knit socks, and people who wear acrylic will burst into flames at any given moment, but anyone wearing wool can walk safely through the flames of Hell. As a former Emergency Room Head Nurse, I can tell you that burns suck, period. If a burn had a melted substance stuck on it, you had to pull off the melted stuff off, and usually a small layer of tissue was stuck to it and would come off as well, sometimes not, depending on how burn evolved and the tissue depth. There were times the melted stuff had somewhat cauterized the tissue, sealing it and making it easier to remove. But if the wound was contaminated with ash from a substance that didn't melt, be it wood ash, wool ash, cotton ash, you had to scrub it out, usually with a brush. I don't remember any patient thinking that was nicer or less painful as I was standing there scrubbing. At least the melted stuff usually came off in one piece and you were able to remove it completely and fairly quickly. The powdery ash stuff went everywhere deep into the damaged tissue, and any left behind could cause deep infections. So you had to scrub and scrub and scrub to clean it out, often in several sessions. 
NO burn is nice, period. In the situations most of us might find ourselves in, it doesn't matter as much what caused the burn, but that we GOT a burn. The only protection is to keep vigilant when around open flames or other high heat sources. It takes 560F degrees to ignite acrylic, and 600F degrees to ignite wool. That's only 40F degrees difference, not a significantly different amount of heat, since skin will begin damaging at 140F degrees. By the time your acrylic blanket is melting, you are already in big trouble, and your wool blanket is probably on fire too. One of the industrial sites has an open flame test in photos to show how easily wool yarns burn, and that they definitely do support a flame. And remember, that flame is going to be at least 560F, so yeah, it's gonna do some damage to any skin under it. Thinking that using wool blankets instead of acrylic blankets to sleep with will protect children in a burning house is ridiculous. By the time the heat is high enough to melt that acrylic blanket, that poor child's lungs are already history. The damage done by the toxins in the smoke and heat in the air have made that blanket a moot point.

Before all this foolishness began in the last few months we could usually have an exchange of ideas, and agree to disagree without malice, name-calling, or crude language. You used whatever yarn you wanted, using whatever techniques you wanted, using whatever needles you wanted. You still can of course, no one is sitting in your family room watching you, lol, but God forbid you come here and post about it, if it doesn't meet the new criteria. You could post a question or a photo without someone jumping in with their own agenda and their own pictures of THEIR project. Again, there might have been a person or two (we all know who they were) who could have chosen their words a little more carefully, but for the most part people were civil and caring.

It is a shame that so few have had such an impact on so many. I am not sure if there is an answer, but I sincerely hope so. It may be as simple as completely ignoring those couple of KPers who feel the need to step on others for their own egos. Whatever the answer is, I sincerely hope we find one soon.

Sorry for such a long post. I needed to say how I felt. If anyone wants to call that MY agenda, MY soapbox, go ahead. Won't change a thing for me.


----------



## sumnerusa

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imashelefrat

I totally agree and then some.


----------



## mopgenorth

AMEN!


----------



## Frogger

I wish I could just post your response over and over and over --- thanks!!


----------



## galaxycraft

Agree.... :thumbup: 
This type of "labeling" has gone on long enough for me.
I will no longer be giving my yarns recommendations or experiences to those who ask.
I love helping others, but to be ridiculed and bashed and "damned" is way too much "drama queens" that I can handle.

This has gone on for way too long and way beyond ridiculous.
"It" is taking over the forum slowly, but for sure ... just causing discord.
Even if it means for them to bring up quiet posts to do so.
That has been the agenda all along for some - when 90% of their posts are hateful.
Yes even current newbies are jumping on the band wagon thinking it is the "norm" and accepted behavior.

And I will say this again....
But, here is the difference as to what is happening on this forum.
The difference is between someone's overall opinion is just that, an opinion; and it is left as such.
Some take it a bit (alot) further .... :shock: :thumbdown: 

There doesn't seem to be any guidelines for an "opinion" vs "bullying".
In the Real world .. there is such guidelines (be it written or implied).
Freedom of speech does not mean a free-for-all.
There are laws in place for public rallies/demonstrations (for an example).

And it shouldn't be that way, huh?
You can pretty much expect ANY topic that mentions the o-so-dreaded "Y" word to turn/end this way.
I am afraid it is going to continue this way - until some respect is shown in our own individual yarn choices.
Whatever our individual yarn choice is, does not affect any one else on this forum.
When we are so viciously bullied into someone else's beliefs (whether real or imaginary or far fetched), is another lose of our individual rights - Our Freedom Of Choice.


----------



## AmyKnits

Vicki, if you have any questions regarding my posts or personal life, the wise and adult choice would be to ask me for clarification. This post you made is slander and I have notified Admin.

At least the other person had the decency to put up links. If you saw a photo of a brand new family room with brand new carpets which I specifically said was my home, please share a link. If you are interested, we built our home 14 years ago and moved in just before my daughter was born. My home is 14 years old. I recently had the last of the carpet pulled up and hard floors installed in the last two rooms... Both carpets were 14 years old. Installed when we built the home.

I have never said I was a "coder". If you can find a post where I said that I was, please share a link. If you have any questions regarding my occupation, you may ASK me. If it pertains to the discussion, I may offer personal information, but it is my choice. Please post a link to a thread where I said I was a "coder". I have never even used this term... Perhaps the billing company I use has a "coder", but I have never heard anyone referred to by that title.

I have said dozens of times that I thought I would never knit socks... They take too long to knit for something that will wear out... When I put on my first pair of hand knitted socks I was hooked. If your point is that I am not allowed to change my mind, that is your opinion. I can change my mind every day if I want. I have knitted socks using four methods. I alternate between two methods. I have no idea what you refer to as a "new" technique"... Perhaps magic loop?! I might have said it was a new technique I learned or new to me, but I have no idea how long people have been using magic loop!

Yes, Vicki, I am quite sure that I HAVE said that I was 44. I have been on KP for two years now, have had two birthdays and am now 46. Simple math would have gotten you there. I have been knitting for over two years now, less than 3... If you find a post where I said I have been knitting for five years, please share a link. BTW... It might be possible that I once typed a 5 by mistake.... I am sure no one but me does that... Ever. But if you find a post where I said I have been knitting 5 years, I will certainly return to that post and make a correction since it is bothering you.

I would like to see a post where I said I was "victimized", said acrylic was "evil" or one post saying I have never used acrylic yarns, please.
You don't need to go too far... A few pages back in THIS thread, I SAID acrylic is fine for baby items and other projects....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222020-12.html

I SHOULD be flattered that you hang on my every word so closely, but you should be smart enough to post links to all these things I have said... Otherwise you are just "spouting" and no one can take you seriously.

Please take the time to post a link to ANY of these quotes that you SAY I have made... If you slander a person's good name, it would be beneficial to provide proof of these claims.

Obviously you have some very deep issues which are none of my personal concern. I am only concerned that you feel it is ok to slander someone and quote them with nothing to back it up.. I would think most people are smarter than that.


----------



## RedQueen

Can we just get back to the fun stuff now? Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Maybe we should sometimes just be careful how we express them.


----------



## Condia

RedQueen said:


> Can we just get back to the fun stuff now? Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Maybe we should sometimes just be careful how we express them.


Exactly! Please be kind and respectful to everyone. RedQueen, I love your Bostons. Years ago I sold a little male boston to someone in your area for a stud in their program. Always makes me wonder if those I see from your area are from my bloodlines. Anyway, love the babies!


----------



## Glenlady

RedQueen said:


> Can we just get back to the fun stuff now? Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Maybe we should sometimes just be careful how we express them.


Yes lets have a mince pie and a glass that cheers, and put all this behind -- Cheers !!  Merry Christmas


----------



## mopgenorth

AmyKnits said:


> Vicki, if you have any questions regarding my posts or personal life, the wise and adult choice would be to ask me for clarification. This post you made is slander and I have notified Admin.
> 
> At least the other person had the decency to put up links. If you saw a photo of a brand new family room with brand new carpets which I specifically said was my home, please share a link. If you are interested, we built our home 14 years ago and moved in just before my daughter was born. My home is 14 years old. I recently had the last if the carpet pulled up and hard floors installed in the last two rooms... Both carpets were 14 years old. Installed when we built the home.
> 
> I have never said I was a "coder". If you can find a post where I said that I was, please share a link. If you have any questions regarding my occupation, you may ASK me. If it pertains to the discussion, I may offer personal information, but it is my choice. Please post a link to a thread where I said I was a "coder".
> 
> I have said dozens of times that I thought I would never knit socks... They take too long to knit for something that will wear out... When I put on my first pair of hand knitted socks I was hooked. If your point is that I am not allowed to change my mind, that is your opinion. I can change my mind every day if I want.
> 
> Yes, Vicki, I am quite sure that I HAVE said that I was 44. I have been on KP for two years now, have had two birthdays and am now 46. Simple math would have gotten you there. I have been knitting for over two years now, less than 3... If you find a post where I said I have been knitting for five years, please share a link.
> 
> I would like to see a post where I said I was "victimized", said acrylic was "evil" or one post saying I don't use acrylic yarns, please.
> 
> I SHOULD be flattered that you hang on my every word so closely, but you should be smart enough to post links to all these things I have said... Otherwise you are just "spouting" and no one can take you seriously.
> 
> Please take the time to post a link to ANY of these quotes that you SAY I have made... If you slander a person's good name, it would be beneficial to probed proof of these claims.
> 
> Obviously you have some very deep issues which are none of my personal concern. I am only concerned that you feel it is ok to slander someone and quote them with nothing to back it up.. I would think most people are smarter than that.


Since you asked: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-163146-1.html

Your old profile listed your profession as "medical billing" Medical billing and coding are synonymous; now your occupation/career is listed simply as "OB/GYN" - which isn't really anything discernible - coupled with your comments regarding your discussion of prescribing medications recently, what exactly did you want readers to believe your career to be? You took a 20 year hiatus - from what?

Your old profile also stated that you have been knitting since 2007 - I questioned you about that before, but no response was received.


----------



## AmyKnits

mopgenorth said:


> Since you asked: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-163146-1.html
> 
> Your old profile listed your profession as "medical billing" Medical billing and coding are synonymous; now your occupation/career is listed simply as "OB/GYN" - which isn't really anything discernible - coupled with your comments regarding your discussion of prescribing medications recently, what exactly did you want readers to believe your career to be? You took a 20 year hiatus - from what?
> 
> Your old profile also stated that you have been knitting since 2007 - I questioned you about that before, but no response was received.


This is what you are referring to....

"AND... before you ask... NO, I don't know everything. You will never see me post on a thread about socks.. I don't knit socks and therefore leave those questions to the sock experts."

As I said... I recently learned to knit socks in May. I made this statement in April.... I hadn't knitted socks yet. You can check my posts and see the date I knitted my first pair of socks.

Here is my VERY FIRST SOCK..... Have a look at the date I posted my VERY FIRST SOCK.... May 18th. I hope you are not a detective because you wouldn't make a very good one!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-170950-1.html

My profile once said I was knitting since 2007 and someone asked me about it. It was a typo and was corrected. The reason I did not respond is because I don't OWE you an explanation.... I don't even care to talk to you as I refer to you as my "stalker" here on KP. I am being slandered and don't appreciate it.

My occupation was never listed as medical coder or biker. I wish to maintain anonymity with regards to my occupation because my profession can be looked up. I took a 20 year hiatus to raise my children. 
My occupation is not discern able because it is not any of your business.

I have no idea who you are, have not asked, don't know what you knit or don't care to. I am sorry, I don't have time to research people online... It's just not my thing. I am flattered that you follow me so closely and hang on my every word, but it really is more than a little "off putting" and "stalker" feeling.

Should I ask you if your real name is Mopgorh?! There is an amount of anonymity recommended when posting on the Internet.... I do not ask or care what YOUR name and occupation is!

I guess if "following" me on KP is how you get your kicks, then get your kicks... It would just be better if you got your facts straight. I just had no idea that this is how people actually spend their time.... Disturbing and very sad. I am sorry that looking through my posts SEARCHING for discrepancies is how you spend your free time. Perhaps in the new year you might find a hobby instead. Maybe a friend will come into your life and give you someone to talk to instead...


----------



## HandyFamily

RedQueen said:


> Can we just get back to the fun stuff now? Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Maybe we should sometimes just be careful how we express them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits

RedQueen said:


> Can we just get back to the fun stuff now? Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Maybe we should sometimes just be careful how we express them.


I would love to! I have MUCH better things to do with MY time. I don't enjoy responding to people who slander me with NOTHING to back it up. I guess it really doesn't matter as my ACTUAL name and identity is anonymous here on KP....


----------



## mopgenorth

I don't care when you started knitting socks. 

I was referring to your statement about how long you have been knitting. This is the first sentence in your post from the link above. 

"To start out, I LOVE this forum! I have been knitting for five years and the two years I have been a part of this forum I have learned VOLUMES. I think that without KP I would probably still be knitting garter stitch scarves. LOL"

I didn't say you were a biker - I said medical billing and yes, that is what was in your old profile. profiles are how we learn about each other. You previously posted info that stated you did medical billing in addition to your other activities. I'm not making that up and I did not misunderstand. 

Individually none of it really matters, but you have contradicted yourself enough times to make me wonder just how authentic you really are. My facts are straight - you have said so yourself, but based on contradictions in your posts, I'm curious, because the dots haven't always seemed to be connected. 

As far as me "following" you? - given the amount of posting you do, it's really kinda hard to avoid you - so suffice it to say I am neither following nor avoiding - I just read what's there and there is a lot of you there.


----------



## AmyKnits

mopgenorth said:


> I don't care when you started knitting socks.
> 
> I was referring to your statement about how long you have been knitting. This is the first sentence in your post from the link above.
> 
> "To start out, I LOVE this forum! I have been knitting for five years and the two years I have been a part of this forum I have learned VOLUMES. I think that without KP I would probably still be knitting garter stitch scarves. LOL"
> 
> I didn't say you were a biker - I said medical billing and yes, that is what was in your old profile. profiles are how we learn about each other. You previously posted info that stated you did medical billing in addition to your other activities. I'm not making that up and I did not misunderstand.
> 
> Individually none of it really matters, but you have contradicted yourself enough times to make me wonder just how authentic you really are. My facts are straight - you have said so yourself, but based on contradictions in your posts, I'm curious, because the dots haven't always seemed to be connected.
> 
> As far as me "following" you? - given the amount of posting you do, it's really kinda hard to avoid you - so suffice it to say I am neither following nor avoiding - I just read what's there and there is a lot of you there.


Well, considering all my "discrepancies", I think you should conclude that my posts are not worth reading. I would recommend that you stop reading them and constantly quoting me..... Logical conclusion that you were not able to come to yourself... I hope this helps.

BTW... I avoid YOUR posts like the plague because your comments are not worth either reading OR responding to... I learned that a while ago, the ONLY reason I reply to this is because you are trying to slander me. Since you made the comment that someone did not agree with you they are "stupid" I realized you are a bigot and do not deserve a response from me.

I hope you take my advice and follow my lead and stop reading and responding to my posts. Common sense should tell you this. BTW... I couldn't tell you what your profile says, old new or otherwise because I couldn't care less and I don't have the time to bother with reading your new or old profile.


----------



## imashelefrat

Counting how many times you post on different threads, you should not envy anybody for the time they have. It should be the other way around. Takes a second to get the number under your name.


----------



## AmyKnits

imashelefrat said:


> Counting how many times you post on different threads, you should not envy anybody for the time they have. It should be the other way around. Takes a second to get the number under your name.


I spend MY time on KP posting, not stalking people to catch a typo or a so called discrepancy on THEIR posts.

As Mopfirth already repeated... I have learned a lot from KP. I don't read profiles and dig through people's posts trying to find a typo or discrepancy... Big difference.


----------



## mopgenorth

AmyKnits said:


> Well, considering all my "discrepancies", I think you should conclude that my posts are not worth reading. I would recommend that you stop reading them and constantly quoting me..... Logical conclusion that you were not able to come to yourself... I hope this helps.
> 
> BTW... I avoid YOUR posts like the plague because your comments are not worth either reading OR responding to... I learned that a while ago, the ONLY reason I reply to this is because you are trying to slander me.
> 
> I hope you take my advice and follow my lead and stop reading and responding to my posts. Common sense should tell you this. BTW... I couldn't tell you what your profile says, old new or otherwise because I couldn't care less and I don't have the time to bother with reading your new or old profile.


Amy - you might have wanted to look up what slander actually is before you started throwing that word around...if you are going to be accusatory - at least understand what you are accusing people of doing.

Why would I want to stop reading your posts? The entertainment value is priceless, and if you ever actually post any advice worth taking, I probably would...but until then...


----------



## HandyFamily

Come on, just... let it go - we won't solve the World's problems anyway now - let's not add to them...


----------



## imashelefrat

you are constantly escalating the thread's negative tone. 
It is hard to avoid your posts, you avatar makes you very visible and it shows at any thread I happen to be on. I guess you aim for the most bang for the buck. You are the one who started the acrylic thread a while back and it went crazy. This site is about shared interest-knitting. Not about any specific person. If you don't know how to behave in the sandbox, stay out. Stop crying wolves. Your tone is annoying and up until today, I thought I was the only one who thought so. You have to learn how to give a compliment to some magnificent work that people show without boasting and showing off. You have to learn to give advice like some wonderful people here, without boasting. Something about your tone is off. Also, keep in mind that this is a very mixed group and some are extremely educated and know way more than you in terms of science. Chem and Phys. And.....
Using your advice to others, I am not going to read any reply from you, so save your time (the one that others have more than you, in your opinion) and keep your thoughts to yourself.
I can't believe I wrote this, but enough is enough.


AmyKnits said:


> Well, considering all my "discrepancies", I think you should conclude that my posts are not worth reading. I would recommend that you stop reading them and constantly quoting me..... Logical conclusion that you were not able to come to yourself... I hope this helps.
> 
> BTW... I avoid YOUR posts like the plague because your comments are not worth either reading OR responding to... I learned that a while ago, the ONLY reason I reply to this is because you are trying to slander me. Since you made the comment that someone did not agree with you they are "stupid" I realized you are a bigot and do not deserve a response from me.
> 
> I hope you take my advice and follow my lead and stop reading and responding to my posts. Common sense should tell you this. BTW... I couldn't tell you what your profile says, old new or otherwise because I couldn't care less and I don't have the time to bother with reading your new or old profile.


----------



## grandmann

galaxycraft said:


> :?: Don't understand ...There must be more to the story than this.
> (Possibly making PM contents public)?
> What is in the rules refers to copyright laws and states as such.
> 
> Besides "Links" were posted.


I know better than that private messages or PM or private. I was making copies for the Admin. to see because I thought I was being threaten by this person. The admin. sent back the copy rules to me.


----------



## grandmann

Lkholcomb said:


> I must admit I am perplexed by this too. The "quote reply" is essentially copying someone's words, so how can it not be allowed. I am curious to find out the answer.


In my case it had to do with "being in hiding". I made a remark the person who was in hiding repeatedly mention what state she was from. What I said was maybe you are in hiding but everyone who reads this forum knows where you live. All flags went up with this remark. I'm really surprise that the Admin. is leaving this happen to Amy because I almost got kicked off by causing trouble with my remark.


----------



## lorraine 55

mopgenorth said:


> If it were a "simple discussion" Amy, why did you post this?:
> 
> "I apologize on the behalf of the posters who are feeding their own agendas instead of answering your question.
> This has been such a nice place to learn and lately it has turned ugly and nasty. It is very sad. I "unwatch" these topics when they become rude because I am here to LEARN... when it becomes nasty it is no longer about learning and sharing so there is no need to continue.
> You have contacted the agency and that is the best thing to do as most of them have guidelines that dictate what they will and will not accept for donations. I hope you learned a little something here... despite all the negativity.
> I am glad you responded and I got a chance to apologize to you for your experience before I "unwatched" this topic which I will do now. It really shouldn't be this way.... I am very sorry this happened to you. Happy Knitting and Happy Holidays!"
> 
> Sort of wondering why you took it upon yourself to apologize for others? and then here you come again, riding in on your high horse...So much for unwatching...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## grandmann

I took a private bashing but I think this bashing in public is a lot worst. Amy is a very warm hearted woman who is willing to share her learnings of knitting. Majority of us enjoy hearing from her. Of course maybe she made the mistake of opening her home for all of us to see but if she had to do it over. I wonder if she would....


----------



## mojave

- A posted disinclination (in this forum) to join someone's fan club constitutes slander?
- A posted disinclination (in this forum) to acknowledge someone as a knitting expert constitutes slander?
- Questioning a conflict of information, provided by one person across a time span of years and many messages, constitutes slander?

I recommend consulting a licensed, practicing attorney before accepting such claims at face value. 

My grad students have taken up knitting in the small amount of spare time available to them. I suggested KP as a resource to expand their knitting repertoire. After reading several threads they are suggesting we reserve one way tickets back to the jungle. It seems they think the poisonous herps at our field sites are less toxic than some of the discussions in this forum.


----------



## ChristmasEve

galaxycraft said:


> :?: Don't understand ...There must be more to the story than this.
> (Possibly making PM contents public)?
> What is in the rules refers to copyright laws and states as such.
> 
> Besides "Links" were posted.


If PM contents were made public,that would go against a members privacy,therefore it would be pointless having private messages.


----------



## grandmann

ChristmasEve said:


> If PM contents were made public,that would go against a members privacy,therefore it would be pointless having private messages.


I erase my message because if I left it on maybe I would be asking for trouble.
Please pass the mincemeat pie.


----------



## Carole Murphy

mojave said:


> - A posted disinclination (in this forum) to join someone's fan club constitutes slander?
> - My grad students have taken up knitting in the small amount of spare time available to them. I suggested KP as a resource to expand their knitting repertoire. After reading several threads they are suggesting we reserve one way tickets back to the jungle. It seems they think the poisonous herps at our field sites are less toxic than some of the discussions in this forum.


this post is so sad because they probably happened to get involved in some of these ridiculous posts. 
Even me, a long time knitter and crocheter among other hobbies is discusted at some of these replies.
] I shouldn't have pulled this post up, but something in me just keeps wanting to see if anything worthwhile has been added. Let your students know that we are not all anti-acrylics.


----------



## Silver Threads

AmyKnits said:


> WOW! I see it is too late to edit my original post regarding carpet in my home, so I will do it here.
> 
> Edit. We have no carpeting in our home. Only wood and ceramic floors. I wish to add that IF anyone on KP has too much time on their hands with nothing better to do and wants to spend their time looking through all my posts.... We removed the last two rooms that HAD carpeting this summer. In addition, IF you choose to look through all my posts, there are photos I have posted that are NOT taken in my home.
> 
> I apologize for not clarifying. I can also add that I have been a vegetarian since the age of 20... Before that, I did eat meat.... In the event anyone needs to spend their time trying to call me a liar. I have three sons who are away at college and may have very well eaten fast food on their own... However, while growing up they did not eat fast food. I don't wear make up, but do have a tube of tinted lip balm I wear occasionally. Sheesh! Wow is my only response to this.
> 
> I am actually jealous of someone who has that kind of time on their hands... Lucky you!!!


If I were you Amy, I would be busting my butt to put up a photo of my new floors, not because I had to, BUT, to prove that I was not a liar.


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

vjh1530 said:


> Could you please explain more fully? Do you mean you cut and pasted the person's comments rather than posting a link? I would also like to know so I don't make a mistake, thanks.
> 
> Those links were quite interesting and enlightening. Our friend Amy ..........


Wow. That was an obsessive rant --- really weird. I'm new here but I've been reading through AmyKnit's posts because I came across a few pictures of her work and found her talent pretty impressive --- and she is nothing like you're describing.

If anything, she's merely posted kindly worded informational posts and then you, mopgenorth, Frogger and galaxycraft, and a couple others chronically gang up and attack her for no good reason. It's kind of sick really.

I really think you need to back off Miss Amy. She's done nothing to deserve your wrath as far as I can see.


----------



## -knitter

BluesChanteuse said:


> You should be aware of this with the advise you get here.
> Please don't get caught up in those who just want to "defend" acrylic as a POLITICAL issue.
> 
> There are some members here that take the information about acrylic personally. They have decided that people who warn about the dangers of acrylic are "yarn snobs" and no matter how much factual information you give them, they will reject it and attack the messenger. I haven't even read the rest of the thread yet, but I'm betting it's already started... the personal attacks.
> 
> I will just say this, I would not want to imagine that one of the blankets I knit for a child would result in melting into a child's skin in the event of a fire.
> 
> There are occasional issues with children being "allergic" to wool. But the truth is, the instances of that are few and far between and at least it isn't life threatening and is resolved by using cotton instead of wool.
> 
> There are also some charities that will request acrylic-only but quite frankly, the charities that do that, do so for THEIR OWN convenience and not for the needs of the children themselves. I don't knit for charities that think more about their own needs than they do the needy they're supposedly trying to help.
> 
> I myself use either superwash wool or cotton.
> 
> Again, it's a matter of MY conscience, I simply won't put children at risk or play some sort of "numbers game" with the "likelihood" of the children being caught in a fire. (_And disenfranchised people, the very people the charities are helping, are at higher risk of being in situations where they're caught in fires. Be it sleeping next to a bon fire to keep warm, or heating their homes with rickety space heaters because their heat was turned off, etc._) So why put them at deeper risk WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE TO.
> 
> I simply won't use the acrylic when knitting for the needy because 1) Acrylic is plastic, if caught in a fire it BURSTS into flames and then MELTS into the wounds and 2) it's not as warm as natural fibers and does not allow skin to breath.
> 
> It's simply not necessary to put other people at risk like that just because they are desperate to receive ANYTHING.


I think this woman has a mental issue. Maybe we should pray for her. ???


----------



## blessedinMO

-knitter said:


> I think this woman has a mental issue. Maybe we should pray for her. ???


This is such a long, ongoing thing. I'm sure you are right, though.


----------



## galaxycraft

ubiquitousjsd said:


> If anything, she's merely posted kindly worded informational posts and then you, mopgenorth, Frogger and galaxycraft, and a couple others chronically gang up and attack her for no good reason. It's kind of sick really.
> 
> I really think you need to back off Miss Amy. She's done nothing to deserve your wrath as far as I can see.


Exxxxcccuuuuusssseeeeee Meeeeeeee!!!?????????
Don't include ME into this mess. :shock:
My words were not aimed at Amy.


----------



## grandmann

I feel some of these women are jealous of Amy of her eagerness to share whatever she learned and her youthful cheerfulness.


----------



## blessedinMO

galaxycraft said:


> Exxxxcccuuuuusssseeeeee Meeeeeeee!!!?????????
> Don't include ME into this mess. :shock:
> My words were not aimed at Amy.


She's new here. She hasn't had a good taste yet.


----------



## galaxycraft

blessedinMO said:


> She's new here. She hasn't had a good taste yet.


Just proves my point in a prior post. :roll: :wink:


----------



## blessedinMO

galaxycraft said:


> Just proves my point in a prior post. :roll: :wink:


Yup :thumbup:


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

grandmann said:


> I took a private bashing but I think this bashing in public is a lot worst. Amy is a very warm hearted woman who is willing to share her learnings of knitting. Majority of us enjoy hearing from her. Of course maybe she made the mistake of opening her home for all of us to see but if she had to do it over. I wonder if she would....


I completely agree that whatever issues they have with Amy, she has certainly not done anything to deserve this sort of "gang up".

It's very clear that the problem lies with the people attacking AmyKnits. Their hatred for her is WAY beyond anything I've seen her do on this board. It's very strange.

The only thing I can figure is that they're very jealous of her. She obviously attractive, has an attractive family, her posts are very articulate and intelligent and she's quite clearly a talented knitter.

All I can picture is a bunch of old crones sitting around a cast iron pot with bubbling liquid throwing in lizards and frogs legs into the pot, cackling while trying to cast spells upon people they don't like on this board. I wouldn't be surprised if they had an AmyKnits voodoo doll.

I wish the Admin would do something about them.


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

grandmann said:


> I feel some of these women are jealous of Amy of her eagerness to share whatever she learned and her youthful cheerfulness.


We were thinking the same thing. GMTA!!

This really reeks of the green eyed monster.


----------



## blessedinMO

ubiquitousjsd said:


> I completely agree that whatever issues they have with Amy, she has certainly not done anything to deserve this sort of "gang up".
> 
> It's very clear that the problem lies with the people attacking AmyKnits. Their hatred for her is WAY beyond anything I've seen her do on this board. It's very strange.
> 
> The only thing I can figure is that they're very jealous of her. She obviously attractive, has an attractive family, her posts are very articulate and intelligent and she's quite clearly a talented knitter.
> 
> All I can picture is a bunch of old crones sitting around a cast iron pot with bubbling liquid throwing in lizards and frogs legs into the pot, cackling while trying to cast spells upon people they don't like on this board. I wouldn't be surprised if they had an AmyKnits voodoo doll.
> 
> I wish the Admin would do something about them.


OK, guys! All the Old Crones stand up and be counted :!: :!: :!: the younger ones, start picking snails and lizards!


----------



## galaxycraft

Someone grew a 3rd head.
Told yah. :lol:


----------



## blessedinMO

galaxycraft said:


> Someone grew a 3rd head.
> Told yah.


 :shock:


----------



## galaxycraft

This is all so ridiculous.
You all have a Happy Holiday Season.


----------



## blessedinMO

You too, Galax. If I don't see you till then.


----------



## Carole Murphy

ubiquitousjsd said:


> I completely agree that whatever issues they have with Amy, she has certainly not done anything to deserve this sort of "gang up".
> 
> I wish the Admin would do something about them.


---------
Before I read these comments I had just sent a PM to Amy regarding this "bad mouthing" of her. I've never read anything bad in her comments. Makes us wonder what this site is becoming.
remember the song "where have all the flowers gone" by Peter, Mary and Paul ? Well where have the good posts gone , ???


----------



## blessedinMO

Carole Murphy said:


> ---------
> Before I read these comments I had just sent a PM to Amy regarding this "bad mouthing" of her. I've never read anything bad in her comments. Makes us wonder what this site is becoming.
> remember the song "where have all the flowers gone" by Peter, Mary and Paul ? Well where have the good posts gone , ???


This stuff happens in waves, it comes and it goes. If you want to remain sane, just roll with the punches and ignore it. It will not go away. It is better that you go to another thread and don't let it get personal.


----------



## Frogger

ubiquitousjsd said:


> Wow. That was an obsessive rant --- really weird. I'm new here but I've been reading through AmyKnit's posts because I came across a few pictures of her work and found her talent pretty impressive --- and she is nothing like you're describing.
> 
> If anything, she's merely posted kindly worded informational posts and then you, mopgenorth, Frogger and galaxycraft, and a couple others chronically gang up and attack her for no good reason. It's kind of sick really.
> 
> I really think you need to back off Miss Amy. She's done nothing to deserve your wrath as far as I can see.


Excuse me???? What ????? Please explain what you are referring to???


----------



## Carole Murphy

blessedinMO said:


> This stuff happens in waves, it comes and it goes. If you want to remain sane, just roll with the punches and ignore it. It will not go away. It is better that you go to another thread and don't let it get personal.


yes, this sounds good but for some unknown reason I just have to see what else can be said about this subject.
so I really can't complain, I just have to control myself. LOL


----------



## Carole Murphy

Frogger said:


> Excuse me???? What ????? Please explain what you are referring to???


You'd have to back up several pages, but really you don't want to. Just someone bad mouthing Amy, and she doesn't deserve it. 
Sounded to me like someone was "stalking' her via this forum.


----------



## blessedinMO

Carole Murphy said:


> yes, this sounds good but for some unknown reason I just have to see what else can be said about this subject.
> so I really can't complain, I just have to control myself. LOL


I hear you. But once you know their drill, it starts to get tiresome.. :shock: goes on, and on, and on....


----------



## Knitish

Could not believe there is 27pages of this! Attacking Amy, Galax or anyone else who chooses acrylic or whatever? WTF?? Here is a piece of 1930 Depression wisdom from my Dad: you work with what you have --for whatever reason. It may or may not suit someone else, you may change your mind, and if you do not like it then just walk away. Peace OUT. 
And I am gonna go back and add this: acrylic yarn is not like adding hidden razor blades to your project or donation. As some wise person noted "I do drive a car!"


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

blessedinMO said:


> I hear you. But once you know their drill, it starts to get tiresome.. :shock: goes on, and on, and on....


It seems to be your drill that's repeating over and over again, as much as, if not more than anyone else's.


----------



## Frogger

Carole Murphy said:


> You'd have to back up several pages, but really you don't want to. Just someone bad mouthing Amy, and she doesn't deserve it.
> Sounded to me like someone was "stalking' her via this forum.


Totally odd person --- I made one post on this item ---must have been the spelling mistake that confused her!!


----------



## ladysjk

I turned my back on this topic, but now I would like to say this...before I do though, the word crone, is pretty much used by one person. A crone is witch, to which I take no offense, if one really reads up on Wicca, they should not see this as an insult. Satanist yes, witch no, though troughout history, it has morphed into a negative, I am not insulted by this term.

We never know what is happening in another's life, that may make them angry, or respond in a manner that is not their normal behavior. Myself included.

Respect is given, disrespect is earned, so maybe we should all ask ourselves if we are/have earned disrespect here. Myself included.

If we only take one moment to decide if this is important enough to hurt, or criticize someone else, or their work, maybe we would make wiser choices. Myself included.

Life is to short, and has enough rough spots without adding more to someones whose may be really hard right now. Myself included.

Shouldn't we all really be sharing encouraging words, and admiring everyone that knits, or crochets, instead of all the negativity. Myself included.

Everyone has posted how they individually feel about the fiber they use,and now it has been spoken, we all have a chance to decide what is right for us as an individual, so can't we quit now?? Myself included.

It saddens me to think that ADMIN, lets this go on...last year KP was voted the best, this year, our votes may change.

If anyone could please direct me to another site, I would appreciate it. I do not intend to leave KP, but widen my view,and seek another option, one that may not be so cruel at times, as KP is becoming more of a free for all, than a knitting/crochet forum. That is why I joined KP, for the camaraderie,knowledge, and generous spirit of those I read posts from....the knowledge I am now learning, is those I thought were so kind, generous,supportive, giving,talented , and caring, are maybe not so much so.

I wish you ALL peace, joy and kindness..myself included.


----------



## vjh1530

Owlie said:


> Hmm .... looks like carpet to me.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-174294-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-66314-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137907-1.html
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-163146-1.html


Here are the links. They were posted here on this topic a few pages ago - I just looked at them. I'm not even the one who originally looked for them, so I guess I'm not the only one who wonders about you. And you stated your age as 44 in January of 2013, which is THIS year, so maybe you better check YOUR math - it's in one of these links in one of your posts. And medical billing/coding is what YOU listed as your occupation before you recently updated your profile. I looked at it again when you posted that you were counselling patients on medications and writing prescriptions for them. So there is no slander except on your part, since I went by what you wrote. I certainly did not make this stuff up.

I used to enjoy your posts, now I dread seeing your avatar in a topic, because 9 out of 10 times there will be problems, and when you are done, BC jumps in. I have not slandered you in the least - you might try looking the word up to see what it actually means. I only quoted what you yourself have said, and posted links to your own words. I don't give a horse's butt about you, but I am tired of your attitude to other knitters. When I see people posting that they have a question but were afraid to post it, something is wrong here.

Whenever you get caught "misrepresenting" yourself, you attack the person who calls you out. Everyone who disagrees with you is stalking you. Really? No one needs to stalk you, you post copiously everywhere and give way more personal info than any of us care to know. How else would I/ we know so much of your personal information unless it came from you?

If you think telling me that you reported me to Admin, think again. I have done nothing wrong, and it doesn't scare me.

I have said what I wanted to say, and I am done, so save your indignation for someone else, I won't be reading it.


----------



## vjh1530

blessedinMO said:


> She's new here. She hasn't had a good taste yet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vjh1530

ubiquitousjsd said:


> I completely agree that whatever issues they have with Amy, she has certainly not done anything to deserve this sort of "gang up".
> 
> It's very clear that the problem lies with the people attacking AmyKnits. Their hatred for her is WAY beyond anything I've seen her do on this board. It's very strange.
> 
> The only thing I can figure is that they're very jealous of her. She obviously attractive, has an attractive family, her posts are very articulate and intelligent and she's quite clearly a talented knitter.
> 
> All I can picture is a bunch of old crones sitting around a cast iron pot with bubbling liquid throwing in lizards and frogs legs into the pot, cackling while trying to cast spells upon people they don't like on this board. I wouldn't be surprised if they had an AmyKnits voodoo doll.
> 
> I wish the Admin would do something about them.


Nice, you've been here for 72 hours and you make remarks like that?


----------



## vjh1530

galaxycraft said:


> Someone grew a 3rd head.
> Told yah. :lol:


Exactly!! Surprised we had to wait this long.


----------



## blessedinMO

ubiquitousjsd said:


> It seems to be your drill that's repeating over and over again, as much as, if not more than anyone else's.


Seems that you really don't want peace here.


----------



## AmyKnits

vjh1530 said:


> Here are the links. They were posted here on this topic a few pages ago - I just looked at them. I'm not even the one who originally looked for them, so I guess I'm not the only one who wonders about you. And you stated your age as 44 in January of 2013, which is THIS year, so maybe you better check YOUR math - it's in one of these links in one of your posts. And medical billing/coding is what YOU listed as your occupation before you recently updated your profile. I looked at it again when you posted that you were counselling patients on medications and writing prescriptions for them. So there is no slander except on your part, since I went by what you wrote. I certainly did not make this stuff up.
> 
> I used to enjoy your posts, now I dread seeing your avatar in a topic, because 9 out of 10 times there will be problems, and when you are done, BC jumps in. I have not slandered you in the least - you might try looking the word up to see what it actually means. I only quoted what you yourself have said, and posted links to your own words. I don't give a horse's butt about you, but I am tired of your attitude to other knitters. When I see people posting that they have a question but were afraid to post it, something is wrong here.
> 
> Whenever you get caught "misrepresenting" yourself, you attack the person who calls you out. Everyone who disagrees with you is stalking you. Really? No one needs to stalk you, you post copiously everywhere and give way more personal info than any of us care to know. How else would I/ we know so much of your personal information unless it came from you?
> 
> If you think telling me that you reported me to Admin, think again. I have done nothing wrong, and it doesn't scare me.
> 
> I don't say things to "scare you". Just the truth. Slander is making false statements to discredit a persons standing or reputation. Perhaps you and the other poster who do not understand the meaning of the word SLANDER would appreciate the dictionary definition...
> 
> 1 : the utterance of false charges or misrepresentations which defame and damage another's reputation 2 : a false and defamatory oral statement about a person  compare libel
> 
> The "carpet" comments were already addressed. I had two rooms left in my home that had carpet.. They were replaced with wood in September. Two of the photos were not even taken in MY house and I never SAID it was my home.... You and the other poster ASSUMED this. Where is the post where I say I have a brand new house with brand new carpets? My home is 14 years old. Where do I say ANY of these photos or ALL of them are MY home?!
> 
> Where is the post where I said that I have NEVER used acrylic? Where is the post that I said acrylic is "evil"? Where is the post where I claim to be "victimized". The post that says I am a "coder" now changed to "biller"... Do you have trouble keeping up with your lies? Where are the links to my words... The links you attached are photos I have posted....
> 
> Where have I said "everyone" is stalking me? The only person who follows me around is Mophorth.... She is the ONLY person who follows my posts quoting me in a regular basis making nasty and rude comments. I don't know who BC is, but I haven't noticed anyone with that name following my posts... Only Mophorth and SHE has been doing it for many months... This is a well-known fact by many people here on KP... It's a bit of an inside joke of sorts.... Only it's not a joke...
> 
> Common sense would say that if you DREAD seeing my posts, you would avoid them... Common sense seems to be very lacking here on KP. If you don't care to read my personal info, you say I share too much personal info, yet why would you be reading my profile? I have never read yours!
> 
> So you really GOT me, Vicki! I am a horrible person who made a typo and made myself ONE year younger than I actually am! Obviously I am not to be trusted!


----------



## Lkholcomb

grandmann said:


> In my case it had to do with "being in hiding". I made a remark the person who was in hiding repeatedly mention what state she was from. What I said was maybe you are in hiding but everyone who reads this forum knows where you live. All flags went up with this remark. I'm really surprise that the Admin. is leaving this happen to Amy because I almost got kicked off by causing trouble with my remark.


Can you share the rules that admin sent you? I looked through and read again the forum rules earlier and I didn't see any mention of this. I just really do not want to get in trouble for breaking the rules.


----------



## Lkholcomb

ladysjk said:


> I turned my back on this topic, but now I would like to say this...before I do though, the word crone, is pretty much used by one person. A crone is witch, to which I take no offense, if one really reads up on Wicca, they should not see this as an insult. Satanist yes, witch no, though troughout history, it has morphed into a negative, I am not insulted by this term.
> 
> If anyone could please direct me to another site, I would appreciate it. I do not intend to leave KP, but widen my view,and seek another option, one that may not be so cruel at times, as KP is becoming more of a free for all, than a knitting/crochet forum. That is why I joined KP, for the camaraderie,knowledge, and generous spirit of those I read posts from....the knowledge I am now learning, is those I thought were so kind, generous,supportive, giving,talented , and caring, are maybe not so much so.
> 
> I wish you ALL peace, joy and kindness..myself included.


Not all witches are Wiccans  as I'm sure you know. I personally laugh my butt off at the images people have of "crones", especially when I know they are regularly talking with "real" crones and have no idea, lol.

If you find the new forum can you let me know as well? I'm not saying I'll leave here either but it would be nice to have a place to ask questions and learn without all the angst.


----------



## AmyKnits

Ladysjk, I belong to the MOST wonderful site loaded with the most amazing talent! A great place to be... A breath of fresh air... You have to apply to become a member to post, but anyone can look and learn.

I will send you a PM as I can't have the nasties coming to my "special place". 

Ravelry is too big for me to navigate and it takes too long to wade through so much information. My "Happy Place" is very small and brimming with talent and inspiration!


----------



## HandyFamily

Knitish said:


> Could not believe there is 27pages of this! Attacking Amy, Galax or anyone else who chooses acrylic or whatever? WTF?? Here is a piece of 1930 Depression wisdom from my Dad: you work with what you have --for whatever reason. It may or may not suit someone else, you may change your mind, and if you do not like it then just walk away. Peace OUT.
> And I am gonna go back and add this: acrylic yarn is not like adding hidden razor blades to your project or donation. As some wise person noted "I do drive a car!"


What does WTF mean?
Thanks...


----------



## HandyFamily

Oh.
I just read through... 6, I think, pages - and nowhere were mentioned in any way neither blanket, nor acrylic. And not even charity. Or children.


----------



## normancha

vjh1530 said:


> Could you please explain more fully? Do you mean you cut and pasted the person's comments rather than posting a link? I would also like to know so I don't make a mistake, thanks.
> 
> Those links were quite interesting and enlightening. Our friend Amy posted a topic in April 2013 with photos of a brand new family room with lots of carpets. Now she says she pulled up all those brand new carpets only months after installing them? And other posts have shown other rooms with wall to wall carpets plus throw rugs. I guess the whole house was suddenly gutted of carpets recently for allergies she claims to have had for years. Hmm. . . . . In the last link said she was 44 years old and had been a KPer for 2 years and knitting for 5 years. Now she has been posting that repeatedly on other threads that she is 46 years old and only knitting for 2 years. Earlier she has posted that she is a Medical Coder (which means she works in the back office doing insurance paper work assigning the appropriate diagnosis codes the insurance company requires. That means she reads what the doctors wrote in each patient's chart and copies their diagnosis onto the insurance paperwork. They are not allowed to do any medical care to patients) but here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-219482-2.html#4407566 she talks about how she was discussing side effects of medications with HER patient and how she offered to write a different prescription if her patient wanted one. So now she's a doctor? If the REAL doctors in that office knew she, an office worker, was counselling THEIR patients about medication they would fire her on the spot. Write a prescription? Only if she wants to go to jail!
> 
> In one of those links she says she has never made socks and we will never see her post about socks, etc, but now a few months later we all are "strongly encouraged" to knit socks and only HER way. If you say you don't like her way, or offer a different technique, repetitive and excessively long posts are the result. If anyone pushes back against those posts, she claims she is being victimized by the other poster. It's great to learn a new skill, but that doesn't mean we all have to learn it with you, or that no one knew anything about the topic before she "discovered" it. The attitude that if she didn't know about something NO ONE else did either and she must teach us is a little insulting. Many of us have been knitting and crocheting for decades, and her "new" technique is our "old" technique. Enthusiasm is great, arrogance not so much. The new thing is that now she "apologizes" for the entire forum to the OP when a topic, often one SHE has been inciting, gets nasty. Really? Now she is the spokesperson for KP?
> 
> Oh, and one of those links (from a couple of months ago - this year, mind you) demonstrated how she blocks her ACRYLIC items by using a shawl she knitted - out of ACRYLIC. But now a few months later we are all only supposed to knit with wool and buy that wool from where she buys her wool, and acrylic yarn is inferior and evil. Other companies yarns are "inferior products not worth her valuable time". Really?? How condescending is that?
> 
> My point here is not to bash her, (although I fully get that that is what it appears to be) but to alert others that there is more to her than meets the eye. Seems her "facts" change depending on what reaction she is seeking from people. Not sure what I dislike more - bullies or liars. But maybe she "misspoke". I think that is the word she has used when she got caught before.
> 
> Anyone who wants to call me a bully is welcome to do so. Anyone who wants to think I have too much time on my hands is also welcome to do so. I could care less. It's my time and I'll spend it how I choose. But when I see people deliberately not telling the truth I will address it. It bothers MY sense of fair play and morality to see people tell obvious "untruths", or to be blunt - lies. To me, knowing it and not addressing it means I have become a liar as well.
> 
> One of the things I used to admire about this forum when I first joined is how a person could post a question and 50 people would post a helpful answer. Many times each person gave a different method, often the opposite of what someone else said. But it didn't matter, it was a "live and let live" attitude here, or a "many ways to skin a cat", to use cliches. Rarely did you see someone argue back that, No, only my way is correct. We had a couple of nasty folks, but overwhelmingly everyone could say give their comments and not worry about being bashed for it. If someone did post an answer that obviously wouldn't work, others might disagree in their posts, but it was done respectfully and with kindness. Look at this post by BC of her opinion of people who knit with less expensive yarns and how unfortunately her charity knitting will probably go to them: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-222136-38.html#4467600
> 
> Shows you what she thinks of us, doesn't it? Puts a whole new light on her other posts.
> 
> Now we have two people here on the forum (three if you count aliases. lol!) who are like rottweiler dogs with bones. Everything they say is "fact", no matter how ridiculous, without any proof to back up those claims, and anyone who disagrees with what they say are called bullies or worse. But THEY are the bullies! Then they act like - poor pitiful me I am being picked on, I never said that. It may not be exactly what they say, but their implications are clear. Now we have these idiotic topics that go on forever about which needle or pattern we are to use when we knit socks, and people who wear acrylic will burst into flames at any given moment, but anyone wearing wool can walk safely through the flames of Hell. As a former Emergency Room Head Nurse, I can tell you that burns suck, period. If a burn had a melted substance stuck on it, you had to pull off the melted stuff off, and usually a small layer of tissue was stuck to it and would come off as well, sometimes not, depending on how burn evolved and the tissue depth. There were times the melted stuff had somewhat cauterized the tissue, sealing it and making it easier to remove. But if the wound was contaminated with ash from a substance that didn't melt, be it wood ash, wool ash, cotton ash, you had to scrub it out, usually with a brush. I don't remember any patient thinking that was nicer or less painful as I was standing there scrubbing. At least the melted stuff usually came off in one piece and you were able to remove it completely and fairly quickly. The powdery ash stuff went everywhere deep into the damaged tissue, and any left behind could cause deep infections. So you had to scrub and scrub and scrub to clean it out, often in several sessions.
> NO burn is nice, period. In the situations most of us might find ourselves in, it doesn't matter as much what caused the burn, but that we GOT a burn. The only protection is to keep vigilant when around open flames or other high heat sources. It takes 560F degrees to ignite acrylic, and 600F degrees to ignite wool. That's only 40F degrees difference, not a significantly different amount of heat, since skin will begin damaging at 140F degrees. By the time your acrylic blanket is melting, you are already in big trouble, and your wool blanket is probably on fire too. One of the industrial sites has an open flame test in photos to show how easily wool yarns burn, and that they definitely do support a flame. And remember, that flame is going to be at least 560F, so yeah, it's gonna do some damage to any skin under it. Thinking that using wool blankets instead of acrylic blankets to sleep with will protect children in a burning house is ridiculous. By the time the heat is high enough to melt that acrylic blanket, that poor child's lungs are already history. The damage done by the toxins in the smoke and heat in the air have made that blanket a moot point.
> 
> Before all this foolishness began in the last few months we could usually have an exchange of ideas, and agree to disagree without malice, name-calling, or crude language. You used whatever yarn you wanted, using whatever techniques you wanted, using whatever needles you wanted. You still can of course, no one is sitting in your family room watching you, lol, but God forbid you come here and post about it, if it doesn't meet the new criteria. You could post a question or a photo without someone jumping in with their own agenda and their own pictures of THEIR project. Again, there might have been a person or two (we all know who they were) who could have chosen their words a little more carefully, but for the most part people were civil and caring.
> 
> It is a shame that so few have had such an impact on so many. I am not sure if there is an answer, but I sincerely hope so. It may be as simple as completely ignoring those couple of KPers who feel the need to step on others for their own egos. Whatever the answer is, I sincerely hope we find one soon.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post. I needed to say how I felt. If anyone wants to call that MY agenda, MY soapbox, go ahead. Won't change a thing for me.


It's past midnight in Los Angeles, California, and I can barely keep my eyes open, but I had to read your beautiful post. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I enjoyed it. Thank You!


----------



## normancha

Glenlady said:


> Yes lets have a mince pie and a glass that cheers, and put all this behind -- Cheers !!  Merry Christmas


My mouth waters every time mincemeat pie is mentioned. And I'm trying to keep my glucose levels down. But what the heck! As soon as it is at least 6 a.m., I'm heading to the nearest bakery. The one next to Michael's. In that case, I'll wait until 8 a.m., because I have 2 great Michael's coupons. And a handful more for Joan's.


----------



## gillyc

ubiquitousjsd said:


> We were thinking the same thing. GMTA!!
> 
> This really reeks of the green eyed monster.


I really do think you are right.
They are also the same with BC. She is only giving her opinion but these others keep on and on and on.
THEY are the ones who are the bullies!


----------



## HandyFamily

normancha said:


> My mouth waters every time mincemeat pie is mentioned. And I'm trying to keep my glucose levels down. But what the heck! As soon as it is at least 6 a.m., I'm heading to the nearest bakery. The one next to Michael's. In that case, I'll wait until 8 a.m., because I have 2 great Michael's coupons. And a handful more for Joan's.


That's not fair, I want a recipe...


----------



## misellen

galaxycraft said:


> Someone grew a 3rd head.
> Told yah. :lol:


Been expecting it and watching for it.


----------



## Knitish

As courtesy to our non-usa-lingoists who ask, WTF = What The F*@#! Am reminded too, from an ages old volunteer-information group, the leader said at the opening statement to please come here and view this as an exchange of information, to get and learn what YOU can use at this point in time, leave or help with that information, and in turn help SOMEONE ELSE share what you have to help them and do not be judgemental. She was right. Leave all the other stuff alone. Soph-out.


----------



## HandyFamily

Thanks!
A nice girl PM'd me what it was in the morning (I didn't really feel I should share it, haha, 'cause - well, you all know why  ) - but still, thank you, for it was very much possible that I still didn't know and it is really very nice of you all to help me with whatever I don't know - common language-wize!


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

Frogger said:


> Totally odd person --- I made one post on this item ---must have been the spelling mistake that confused her!!


I apologize. I confused you with someone that had "frog" in their avatar and just blended you together.


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

ladysjk said:


> I turned my back on this topic, but now I would like to say this...before I do though, the word crone, is pretty much used by one person. A crone is witch, to which I take no offense, if one really reads up on Wicca, they should not see this as an insult. Satanist yes, witch no, though troughout history, it has morphed into a negative, I am not insulted by this term.
> 
> We never know what is happening in another's life, that may make them angry, or respond in a manner that is not their normal behavior. Myself included.
> 
> Respect is given, disrespect is earned, so maybe we should all ask ourselves if we are/have earned disrespect here. Myself included.
> 
> If we only take one moment to decide if this is important enough to hurt, or criticize someone else, or their work, maybe we would make wiser choices. Myself included.
> 
> Life is to short, and has enough rough spots without adding more to someones whose may be really hard right now. Myself included.
> 
> Shouldn't we all really be sharing encouraging words, and admiring everyone that knits, or crochets, instead of all the negativity. Myself included.
> 
> Everyone has posted how they individually feel about the fiber they use,and now it has been spoken, we all have a chance to decide what is right for us as an individual, so can't we quit now?? Myself included.
> 
> It saddens me to think that ADMIN, lets this go on...last year KP was voted the best, this year, our votes may change.
> 
> If anyone could please direct me to another site, I would appreciate it. I do not intend to leave KP, but widen my view,and seek another option, one that may not be so cruel at times, as KP is becoming more of a free for all, than a knitting/crochet forum. That is why I joined KP, for the camaraderie,knowledge, and generous spirit of those I read posts from....the knowledge I am now learning, is those I thought were so kind, generous,supportive, giving,talented , and caring, are maybe not so much so.
> 
> I wish you ALL peace, joy and kindness..myself included.


I'm not quite sure what you mean that crone is used by "one person". I think that's a fairly common word. Interesting though that numerous people are thinking the same thing. Good to know I'm not the only one who sees it that way.

The key to understanding vocabulary is understanding context.

Just as the word for female dog has multiple definitions or usages, so does the word crone. And I think we all know which definition was implied here.


----------



## normancha

HandyFamily said:


> That's not fair, I want a recipe...


There are great recipes at whatscookingamerica.net/MincemeatPie.htm. Or just goggle mincemeat pies and it will give you lots of places where they have free recipes.


----------



## Glenlady

ubiquitousjsd said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean that crone is used by "one person". I think that's a fairly common word. Interesting though that numerous people are thinking the same thing. Good to know I'm not the only one who sees it that way.
> 
> The key to understanding vocabulary is understanding context.
> 
> Just as the word for female dog has multiple definitions or usages, so does the word crone. And I think we all know which definition was implied here.


Takes one to know one


----------



## RedQueen

I wish everyone would remember it is the Christmas season and we should all love one another. This is one of the most wonderful places I have ever found and it saddens me to see this. Please, everyone, put down the swords and lift the glasses. I have found EVERYONE here most kind and extremely helpful. I think many misunderstandings have occurred and feelings have been hurt. Lets shake hands and become friends again.


----------



## mopgenorth

ubiquitousjsd said:


> All I can picture is a bunch of old crones sitting around a cast iron pot with bubbling liquid throwing in lizards and frogs legs into the pot, cackling while trying to cast spells upon people they don't like on this board.


The modern day crone has entered the phase in life where she becomes more authentic, more capable of making a difference in her family and in the greater world. Life gives her experience and she draws from it. That is true wisdom. By the time a woman is in her crone years, she is in an amazing position to be an influence, to change things for the better, to bring what she knows into a situation, to be able to say "enough is enough". You dont have to just go along with things, which is often a part of the middle years. Humor, the ability to laugh at oneself and with others is a valuable trait one hopefully acquires upon attaining cronehood. She is able to use quotation marks and ALL CAPS appropriately. Theres humor in older women in the way we can laugh together and shake our heads about how absurd life sometimes is. In the middle of really bad transitions we can find a sister to laugh with. You cant whine and laugh at the same time. Needless to say, I'm proud to be a modern crone!


----------



## BluesChanteuse

mopgenorth said:


> The modern day crone has entered the phase in life where she becomes more authentic, more capable of making a difference in her family and in the greater world. Life gives her experience, and when she draws from it. That is true wisdom. By the time a woman is in her crone years, she is in an amazing position to be an influence, to change things for the better, to bring what she knows into a situation, to be able to say "enough is enough". You dont have to just go along with things, which is often a part of the middle years. Humor, the ability to laugh at oneself and with others is a valuable trait one hopefully acquires upon attaining crone-hood. She is able to use quotation marks and ALL CAPS appropriately. Theres a humor in older women. We can laugh together and shake our heads about how absurd life sometimes is. In the middle of really bad transitions we can find a sister to laugh with. You cant whine and laugh at the same time. Needless to say, I'm proud to be a modern crone!


But of course, the "modern day" crone is not what the Bitter Biddies of KnittingParadise are made of. They are more like the cliche' nasty creatures of which scary "fairytales" are made. Instead of making confectioneries of children and eating them, they instead send flammable plastic knitwear to poor children and babies, not caring that those children are at risk for very serious, if not life-threatening injury DUE to the melting plastic that envelopes them.

(_Click on thumbnail below for larger image_):



But that's nice that you aspire to be one some day and appreciate those positive qualities.

PS. Thanks Ubi for the word "Crone", it fits the situation well.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

Glenlady said:


> Takes one to know one


Actually not. There's lots of types of people we can identify without actually being a part of that group.

So your pathetic attempt at a zinger is not only is hackneyed and puerile, like most of what the Bitter Biddies spew, it's demonstrably false.


----------



## misellen

RedQueen said:


> I wish everyone would remember it is the Christmas season and we should all love one another. This is one of the most wonderful places I have ever found and it saddens me to see this. Please, everyone, put down the swords and lift the glasses. I have found EVERYONE here most kind and extremely helpful. I think many misunderstandings have occurred and feelings have been hurt. Lets shake hands and become friends again.


RedQueen I admire you for trying but others have tried before you and it won't work. the best thing is just to walk away from it. There are still many wonderful posts on KP, so either just don't read the hateful ones, or don't let it bother you. Some of these people can't help themselves and others thrive on confrontation.

Remember the old, old saying - It takes all kinds.


----------



## Spendthrift

BC - dun dom chlab crab suas


----------



## Lostie

BluesChanteuse said:


> Actually not. There's lots of types of people we can identify without actually being a part of that group.
> 
> So your pathetic attempt at a zinger is not only is hackneyed and puerile, like most of what the Bitter Biddies spew, it's demonstrably false.


That's you told, glennie. I only half understand Spendthrift's gaelic, but can guess you might be thinking it 
:thumbup:


----------



## Glenlady

Lostie said:


> That's you told, glennie. I only half understand Spendthrift's gaelic, but can guess you might be thinking it
> :thumbup:


LOL ai gotted a gud hydea-- gud fore spennie


----------



## BluesChanteuse

gillyc said:


> I really do think you are right.
> They are also the same with BC. She is only giving her opinion but these others keep on and on and on.
> THEY are the ones who are the bullies!


Yup. Did you notice when I stopped posting in this thread, it somehow managed to "go on" without me and they just picked an alternate victim to go after, and now it's the new girl/guy Ubiquitous because she/he DARED to take Amy's side.

There are witches that practice dark or light "magick". It's quite obvious these Biddies are of the dark side.

Their bad behavior started long before I ever joined the board.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

Lostie said:


> That's you told, glennie. I only half understand Spendthrift's gaelic, but can guess you might be thinking it
> :thumbup:


It's just her being a low class potty mouth m smuasachán she is.

Or she's engaging in wishful thinking.

Sorry sweetie, I don't find the pleotramán a turn on.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

double post


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Yup. Did you notice when I stopped posting in this thread, it somehow managed to "go on" without me and they just picked an alternate victim to go after, and now it's the new girl/guy Ubiquitous because she/he DARED to take Amy's side.
> 
> There are witches that practice dark or light "magick". It's quite obvious these Biddies are of the dark side.
> 
> Their bad behavior started long before I ever joined the board.


sigh! and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> It's just her being a low class potty mouth or wishful thinking, one or the other.


and spins


----------



## HandyFamily

normancha said:


> There are great recipes at whatscookingamerica.net/MincemeatPie.htm. Or just goggle mincemeat pies and it will give you lots of places where they have free recipes.


I did. But many of them said something about... meat!?


----------



## Glenlady

BluesChanteuse said:


> Yup. Did you notice when I stopped posting in this thread, it somehow managed to "go on" without me and they just picked an alternate victim to go after, and now it's the new girl/guy Ubiquitous because she/he DARED to take Amy's side.
> 
> There are witches that practice dark or light "magick". It's quite obvious these Biddies are of the dark side.
> 
> Their bad behavior started long before I ever joined the board.


And don't you just wish you hadn't joined, because I can assure you we don't want officious old lags like you spouting your ridiculous comments, so sling your hook, go back to your own kind,and grow up, double up on your meds. and crawl back into your bat cave, you are NOT wanted here


----------



## BluesChanteuse

misellen said:


> and spins


Yes, spinning whining sighing and spinning (especially lies) seems to be a Bitter Biddy specialty.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

Glenlady said:


> And don't you just wish you hadn't joined, because I can assure you we don't want officious old lags like you spouting your ridiculous comments, so sling your hook, go back to your own kind,and grow up, double up on your meds. and crawl back into your bat cave, you are NOT wanted here


I am certainly wanted here by some based on the supportive PM's and emails I've received.

I really don't care what those who don't care about hurting and harming children think of me other than it's a good thing not to be wanted by those with such low moral character.


----------



## HandyFamily

mopgenorth said:


> The modern day crone has entered the phase in life where she becomes more authentic, more capable of making a difference in her family and in the greater world. Life gives her experience and she draws from it. That is true wisdom. By the time a woman is in her crone years, she is in an amazing position to be an influence, to change things for the better, to bring what she knows into a situation, to be able to say "enough is enough". You dont have to just go along with things, which is often a part of the middle years. Humor, the ability to laugh at oneself and with others is a valuable trait one hopefully acquires upon attaining cronehood. She is able to use quotation marks and ALL CAPS appropriately. Theres humor in older women in the way we can laugh together and shake our heads about how absurd life sometimes is. In the middle of really bad transitions we can find a sister to laugh with. You cant whine and laugh at the same time. Needless to say, I'm proud to be a modern crone!


Sounds like Granny Weatherwax..


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Yes, spinning whining sighing and spinning (especially lies) seems to be a Bitter Biddy specialty.


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> I am certainly wanted here by some based on the supportive PM's and emails I've received.
> 
> I really don't care what those who don't care about hurting and harming children think of me other than it's a good thing not to be wanted by those with such low moral character.


and spins


----------



## Glenlady

I notice BC only had SOME supportive pm's , wonder what the others pm'd her about lol


----------



## Hilary4

HandyFamily said:


> I did. But many of them said something about... meat!?


Try this one: http://www.holst.co.nz/Recipes/Christmas-Mince-Pies.aspx


----------



## amma59

whidbeyjeannie said:


> Can you please give me your two cents worth on the following question.
> 
> Acrylic yarn for children's or donation blankets. Yes or no?
> 
> A member here recently told me:
> if any of the blankets are made with acrylic or acrylic blend it might be a good idea to make sure you specify that they don't go to children. Children in need tend to be more likely in situations where a fire can start and if they're caught in a fire while they're sleeping, the acrylic can be very dangerous.
> 
> I am now worried about all the blankets I have made and donated or given to loved ones.
> 
> Should I change from acrylic which I use because it is machine wash and dry and holds up well to the loving use. While fire may be a remote possibility for anyone would you change the materials used in the blanket based on that?


If i were you, i wouldn't worry about it..I am sure if organizations prefered certain materials they would let people know..Your gifts are well appreciated and put a smile on the faces of the recipients..Keep on making the blankets and God bless.


----------



## Glenlady

amma59 said:


> If i were you, i wouldn't worry about it..I am sure if organizations prefered certain materials they would let people know..Your gifts are well appreciated and put a smile on the faces of the recipients..Keep on making the blankets and God bless.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily

Hilary4 said:


> Try this one: http://www.holst.co.nz/Recipes/Christmas-Mince-Pies.aspx


Thanks!
I'll try to "trick" my mom into making them - I've just some `uestions -
"1 tsp mixed spice" - which spices are in the mixture?
"1/2 tsp ground cloves" - what is this? Not garlic I suspect, so... what is it?
Which fruit are usually in the mix fruit mixture?

Thank you so much for taking the time to find me the sweets!


----------



## StitchDesigner

BluesChanteuse said:


> I am certainly wanted here by some based on the supportive PM's and emails I've received.
> 
> I really don't care what those who don't care about hurting and harming children think of me other than it's a good thing not to be wanted by those with such low moral character.


And what about making baby clothing for charity? You don't know if the child has an allergy to wool or has severe lung issues, like cystic fibrosis. The fibers from wool would be disastrous in those cases. I guess by your logic it's OK to knit in wool any and all items, even in those cases. And you think using acrylics is shameful? *Shame on you!!!!!!*


----------



## Glenlady

StitchDesigner said:


> And what about making baby clothing for charity? You don't know if the child has an allergy to wool or has severe lung issues, like cystic fibrosis. The fibers from wool would be disastrous in those cases. I guess by your logic it's OK to knit in wool any and all items, even in those cases. And you think using acrylics is shameful? *Shame on you!!!!!!*


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

galaxycraft said:


> This is all so ridiculous.
> You all have a Happy Holiday Season.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

ladysjk said:


> I turned my back on this topic, but now I would like to say this...before I do though, the word crone, is pretty much used by one person. A crone is witch, to which I take no offense, if one really reads up on Wicca, they should not see this as an insult. Satanist yes, witch no, though troughout history, it has morphed into a negative, I am not insulted by this term.
> 
> We never know what is happening in another's life, that may make them angry, or respond in a manner that is not their normal behavior. Myself included.
> 
> Respect is given, disrespect is earned, so maybe we should all ask ourselves if we are/have earned disrespect here. Myself included.
> 
> If we only take one moment to decide if this is important enough to hurt, or criticize someone else, or their work, maybe we would make wiser choices. Myself included.
> 
> Life is to short, and has enough rough spots without adding more to someones whose may be really hard right now. Myself included.
> 
> Shouldn't we all really be sharing encouraging words, and admiring everyone that knits, or crochets, instead of all the negativity. Myself included.
> 
> Everyone has posted how they individually feel about the fiber they use,and now it has been spoken, we all have a chance to decide what is right for us as an individual, so can't we quit now?? Myself included.
> 
> It saddens me to think that ADMIN, lets this go on...last year KP was voted the best, this year, our votes may change.
> 
> If anyone could please direct me to another site, I would appreciate it. I do not intend to leave KP, but widen my view,and seek another option, one that may not be so cruel at times, as KP is becoming more of a free for all, than a knitting/crochet forum. That is why I joined KP, for the camaraderie,knowledge, and generous spirit of those I read posts from....the knowledge I am now learning, is those I thought were so kind, generous,supportive, giving,talented , and caring, are maybe not so much so.
> 
> I wish you ALL peace, joy and kindness..myself included.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

misellen said:


> RedQueen I admire you for trying but others have tried before you and it won't work. the best thing is just to walk away from it. There are still many wonderful posts on KP, so either just don't read the hateful ones, or don't let it bother you. Some of these people can't help themselves and others thrive on confrontation.
> 
> Remember the old, old saying - It takes all kinds.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sumnerusa

Hilary4 said:


> Try this one: http://www.holst.co.nz/Recipes/Christmas-Mince-Pies.aspx


My mom, who passed last year at the age of 88, told me they used to make mince meat pie with beef and raisins and possibly something else. But, she said it made her sick to eat it so I have never tried it. When I worked, I use to sell food to grocery stores and mince meat was one of my products. It was made by Borden Foods and came in a quart jar. Never did look worth trying to me.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

StitchDesigner said:


> And what about making baby clothing for charity? You don't know if the child has an allergy to wool or has severe lung issues, like cystic fibrosis.


See, this is what happens, one person says that they're sick of hearing the same things over and over again, and then someone like you comes in and is clueless to what has already been discussed.

Acrylic is known for exacerbating eczema, ESPECIALLY in babies. Babies and children are much more likely to have issues with eczema than a wool allergy. To the point where some babies can develop open sores. AND BTW, the eczema is often misdiagnosed as a wool allergy.

Not to mention that babies bodies are not as developed to thermoregulate. Acrylic can actually be life-threatening to a baby who may develop a fever over night and not only are their bodies inefficient at self-regulation, acrylic nearly makes it impossible for the baby to regulate during a fever and if the fever is already high, acrylic can EASILY become the straw on the camel's back and KILL the baby.

Cotton is non-allergenic and perfectly washable and is a much better choice than acrylic if anyone is really that concerned.


----------



## Hilary4

HandyFamily said:


> Thanks!
> I'll try to "trick" my mom into making them - I've just some `uestions -
> "1 tsp mixed spice" - which spices are in the mixture?
> "1/2 tsp ground cloves" - what is this? Not garlic I suspect, so... what is it?
> Which fruit are usually in the mix fruit mixture?
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to find me the sweets!


Mixed spice is similar to America's pumpkin pie spice - a mixture of cinnamon, nutmeg and allspice.

Cloves are dried flower buds (picture of unground ones below).

The fruit mix we can buy already mixed and it contains chopped raisins, currants, mixed peel and imitation cherries (second picture). Easy enough to mix your own: 50% raisins, 30% currants, 10% mixed peel and 10% crystalised cherries.


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

sumnerusa said:


> My mom, who passed last year at the age of 88, told me they used to make mince meat pie with beef and raisins and possibly something else. But, she said it made her sick to eat it so I have never tried it. When I worked, I use to sell food to grocery stores and mince meat was one of my products. It was made by Borden Foods and came in a quart jar. Never did look worth trying to me.


Yes, quite frankly I believe the "mince meat" pies evolved to help cover up the taste of meat going bad. So it consisted on "bad meat" pieces, that could be beef, mutton or deer or even just the suet from those animals. And it was mixed with STRONG spices and dried fruit to "fill in" for when they didn't have much meat to add to the mixture.


----------



## ladysjk

BC, 

I can not win with you. I try being nasty, and mean, as I perceived you to be, I have felt sorry for you, I have even tried to be kind...and now I am trying with everything good in me, to stop this from continuing...not for your sake alone, but for everyone's. I give up...so in closing, for me anyway, I will ignore you from now on, and may God bless you...


----------



## lorraine 55

ladysjk said:


> BC,
> 
> I can not win with you. I try being nasty, and mean, as I perceived you to be, I have felt sorry for you, I have even tried to be kind...and now I am trying with everything good in me, to stop this from continuing...not for your sake alone, but for everyone's. I give up...so in closing, for me anyway, I will ignore you from now on, and may God bless you...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carole Murphy

HandyFamily said:


> Thanks!
> I'll try to "trick" my mom into making them - I've just some `uestions -
> "1 tsp mixed spice" - which spices are in the mixture?
> "1/2 tsp ground cloves" - what is this? Not garlic I suspect, so... what is it?
> Which fruit are usually in the mix fruit mixture?
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to find me the sweets!


I've never worried about the mixed spice that comes in a can or jar, but I know whole cloves (smell so good) are used stuck all over a nice ham before baking.
also cloves can be stuck all over an unpealed orange, and hung in a closet for a "pomander" (good smell)


----------



## blessedinMO

Carole Murphy said:


> I've never worried about the mixed spice that comes in a can or jar, but I know whole cloves (smell so good) are used stuck all over a nice ham before baking.
> also cloves can be stuck all over an unpealed orange, and hung in a closet for a "pomander" (good smell)


The pomander was a favorite gift to GM when my son was young. Then Cloves became so expensive you couldn't make many for the aunts. Beautiful, though and would last till next Christmas.


----------



## Carole Murphy

How did we get minse meat into this stupid acrylic yarn subject? glad that we got off that yarn subjct.
I don't want to know what is in minse meat, I love the mise meat pies. Old saying, what we don't know doesn't hurt us ??


----------



## HandyFamily

StitchDesigner said:


> And what about making baby clothing for charity? You don't know if the child has an allergy to wool or has severe lung issues, like cystic fibrosis. The fibers from wool would be disastrous in those cases. I guess by your logic it's OK to knit in wool any and all items, even in those cases. And you think using acrylics is shameful? *Shame on you!!!!!!*


Don't worry.
It is quite obvious to all ... thinking people that the people who died from autoimmune lung diseases (or complication from them) are, alas, a much grater number than children who somehow died because of the fact they were wearing acrylic clothing / blankets in a fire (if there are any).

And, obviously, people who died in car-crash, plain-crash, train-crash, were run-over on a street, or on a side-walk, or people who fell off cliffs while nature-seeing, drowned in the sea / ocean are a far grater number than both of the above.

Ha, even people who were attacked by bears, wolves or tigers in a generally bear, wolf and tiger-free Europe are more then the threatened by death-in-fire-because-of-acrylic-wear.


----------



## HandyFamily

sumnerusa said:


> My mom, who passed last year at the age of 88, told me they used to make mince meat pie with beef and raisins and possibly something else. But, she said it made her sick to eat it so I have never tried it. When I worked, I use to sell food to grocery stores and mince meat was one of my products. It was made by Borden Foods and came in a quart jar. Never did look worth trying to me.


I don't think I would like the pie with meat in it... but the only-sweet one... I would probably love!


----------



## HandyFamily

Hilary4 said:


> Mixed spice is similar to America's pumpkin pie spice - a mixture of cinnamon, nutmeg and allspice.
> 
> Cloves are dried flower buds (picture of unground ones below).
> 
> The fruit mix we can buy already mixed and it contains chopped raisins, currants, mixed peel and imitation cherries (second picture). Easy enough to mix your own: 50% raisins, 30% currants, 10% mixed peel and 10% crystalised cherries.


Thank you!!!!
I know that spice - I didn't know it's name and neither did my dictionary... 

Now I know I'm annoying - but I will still ask.
You can tell I'm not much of a cook - and thus don't know so many cooking terms...
But obviously the people who made my dictionary weren't either.
What is the difference between raisins and currants? And what is peel? The only word I found in the dict. is connected with peeling that I know..

Thank you so much for being so patient with me!


----------



## HandyFamily

blessedinMO said:


> The pomander was a favorite gift to GM when my son was young. Then Cloves became so expensive you couldn't make many for the aunts. Beautiful, though and would last till next Christmas.


Ok, now you got me interested...
I doubt I would do that, it would, I think, get sticky and spill sticky juice all over my clothings, but still, how do you stop the orange from rotting?..


----------



## blessedinMO

HandyFamily said:


> Thank you!!!!
> I know that spice - I didn't know it's name and neither did my dictionary...
> 
> Now I know I'm annoying - but I will still ask.
> You can tell I'm not much of a cook - and thus don't know so many cooking terms...
> But obviously the people who made my dictionary weren't either.
> What is the difference between raisins and currants? And what is peel? The only word I found in the dict. is connected with peeling that I know..
> 
> Thank you so much for being so patient with me!


Raisins are dried grapes. Currants are dried Corinthian grapes, very small and dark, 1/3 the size of a raisin. Peel, is citrus peel that has been candied or crystallized in sugar.


----------



## Hilary4

blessedinMO said:


> Raisins are dried grapes. Currants are dried Corinthian grapes, very small and dark, 1/3 the size of a raisin. Peel, is citrus peel that has been candied or crystallized in sugar.


Over here currants are dried black currants.


----------



## HandyFamily

Thank you!!!!! Both!!!

I'll just print it and try to make my mom make it for me, and than... eat them ALL!!!


----------



## Glenlady

HandyFamily said:


> I don't think I would like the pie with meat in it... but the only-sweet one... I would probably love!


This is to give you an idea what the little pies look like, they are easy to make

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/mincepies_73207


----------



## Glenlady

HandyFamily said:


> Ok, now you got me interested...
> I doubt I would do that, it would, I think, get sticky and spill sticky juice all over my clothings, but still, how do you stop the orange from rotting?..


Handyfamily -- you don't peel the orange you push cloves all over it. I start by pushing them well in the middle then work my way to top and bottom till the orange is covered, tie a ribbon round it and hang on your Christmas tree or anywhere you like, it will last for ages and smell lovely, hope this helps ?


----------



## vpatt

Glenlady said:


> Handyfamily -- you don't peel the orange you push cloves all over it. I start by pushing them well in the middle then work my way to top and bottom till the orange is covered, tie a ribbon round it and hang on your Christmas tree or anywhere you like, it will last for ages and smell lovely, hope this helps ?


The orange does not get mushy or rot (from what I remember) and the cloves have some insect repelling properties. It has been a long time since I tried this. Like someone said they are more expensive now. But they smelled so good!


----------



## Barn-dweller

What is the record number of pages a topic has gone on for? Is there a cut off point?


----------



## imashelefrat

yes there should be a cut of on the #of pages. 32 pages ago.


Barn-dweller said:


> What is the record number of pages a topic has gone on for? Is there a cut off point?


----------



## CaroleD53

Barn-dweller said:


> What is the record number of pages a topic has gone on for? Is there a cut off point?


When it gets to 100 it starts all over again.


----------



## misellen

ladysjk said:


> BC,
> 
> I can not win with you. I try being nasty, and mean, as I perceived you to be, I have felt sorry for you, I have even tried to be kind...and now I am trying with everything good in me, to stop this from continuing...not for your sake alone, but for everyone's. I give up...so in closing, for me anyway, I will ignore you from now on, and may God bless you...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## misellen

Carole Murphy said:


> How did we get minse meat into this stupid acrylic yarn subject? glad that we got off that yarn subjct.
> I don't want to know what is in minse meat, I love the mise meat pies. Old saying, what we don't know doesn't hurt us ??


Dont worry about it, the mincemeat pies that we buy now have no meat in them. just fruit and spices.

In the original mincedmeat the spices actually acted as a preservative for the meat.


----------



## chickkie

there are many kinds of mincemeat. I like the fruit one, there is no meat or suet in it. You can also use green tomatoes to make it. There is nothing that finishes a good turkey dinner like a mincemeat tart!.. a fruit one that is.


----------



## Glenlady

CaroleD53 said:


> When it gets to 100 it starts all over again.


It won't if we can hold our breath and count to ten and not reply to the cranky cow oops sorry that slipped out LOL


----------



## Glenlady

Carole Murphy said:


> How did we get minse meat into this stupid acrylic yarn subject? glad that we got off that yarn subjct.
> I don't want to know what is in minse meat, I love the mise meat pies. Old saying, what we don't know doesn't hurt us ??


We got onto the mince meat subject because I tried to change the 'stupid acrylic yarn' subject , and I think some folk were glad I did, some threads get so boring and repetitive don't you think ?


----------



## Carole Murphy

Glenlady said:


> We got onto the mince meat subject because I tried to change the 'stupid acrylic yarn' subject , and I think some folk were glad I did, some threads get so boring and repetitive don't you think ?


thanks for my morning laugh, and just think, you did get the subject changed. thank you.
I'm glad today's minse meat doesn't have any rotten meat in it. I didn't think my mother use to feed us such a thing. Still like the rather tartness in today's pies. It helps even out the meal. apreciate your response..


----------



## Carole Murphy

HandyFamily said:


> Ok, now you got me interested...
> I doubt I would do that, it would, I think, get sticky and spill sticky juice all over my clothings, but still, how do you stop the orange from rotting?..


It doesn't expell any juice it just slowly dries/shrinks/shrivels up and you can throw it away. But you've enjoyed the smell while it lasts.


----------



## vpatt

Since we are on mince meat.......can I change the subject again and ask what figgy pudding is.....I love the song but this does not sound appealing to me. I hope it is better than I am imagining. ;0)

Sorry if I shouldn't ask on this thread.


----------



## normancha

HandyFamily said:


> I don't think I would like the pie with meat in it... but the only-sweet one... I would probably love!


I on the other hand, love meat pie, with liver, kidneys, heart and milk ducts. Be it at a Mexican, Salvadoran, Argentinian, or English restaurant. Or home baked by me.
I also love the sweet mincemeat pie made with dried or glazed fruit. Also a great glazed fruit and rum cake made from scratch by my Dear Friend Tina from Viet-Nam, and her Mother in Law from India. They glaze the pieces of fruit by boiling them in sugary water several times. They in turn love my knitted and crochet items.


----------



## normancha

vpatt said:


> Since we are on mince meat.......can I change the subject again and ask what figgy pudding is.....I love the song but this does not sound appealing to me. I hope it is better than I am imagining. ;0)
> 
> Sorry if I shouldn't ask on this thread.


I like "figgy" cookies: Newton's Fig cookies. This week, I ate the last fig on my fig plant that grew up by itself, between my grapefruit and key lime trees.


----------



## normancha

chickkie said:


> there are many kinds of mincemeat. I like the fruit one, there is no meat or suet in it. You can also use green tomatoes to make it. There is nothing that finishes a good turkey dinner like a mincemeat tart!.. a fruit one that is.


I agree with You. Even if I get to have the smallest sliver of it, since I have to limit my carbohydrates intake. I can still enjoy all the good stuff.


----------



## vpatt

normancha said:


> I like "figgy" cookies: Newton's Fig cookies. This week, I ate the last fig on my fig plant that grew up by itself, between my grapefruit and key lime trees.


I had not thought of fig newton's...I do eat those at times....hmmmm I think it is the thought of pudding that gets me.....oohy gooey


----------



## normancha

Carole Murphy said:


> How did we get minse meat into this stupid acrylic yarn subject? glad that we got off that yarn subjct.
> I don't want to know what is in minse meat, I love the mise meat pies. Old saying, what we don't know doesn't hurt us ??


When my siblings and I were young and hesitated to try a different food, Mother would tell us :"What doesn't kill you, will fatten you".


----------



## Carole Murphy

vpatt said:


> Since we are on mince meat.......can I change the subject again and ask what figgy pudding is.....I love the song but this does not sound appealing to me. I hope it is better than I am imagining. ;0)
> 
> Sorry if I shouldn't ask on this thread.


 Yes, ask any thing on this subject and maybe finally we will get this whole subject dropped into a nameless zone.....
FIGGY PUDDING surely someone in another country will have the answer, isn't it brought up in some Christmas Carol ?? possibly song from UK ? 
who knows, we may actually have another name for it, but I doubt if it is Fig Newton cookies.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Carole Murphy said:


> Yes, ask any thing on this subject and maybe finally we will get this whole subject dropped into a nameless zone.....
> FIGGY PUDDING surely someone in another country will have the answer, isn't it brought up in some Christmas Carol ?? possibly song from UK ?
> who knows, we may actually have another name for it, but I doubt if it is Fig Newton cookies.


Figgy pudding is similar to Christmas pudding but paler and containing lots of figs.


----------



## normancha

RedQueen said:


> I wish everyone would remember it is the Christmas season and we should all love one another. This is one of the most wonderful places I have ever found and it saddens me to see this. Please, everyone, put down the swords and lift the glasses. I have found EVERYONE here most kind and extremely helpful. I think many misunderstandings have occurred and feelings have been hurt. Lets shake hands and become friends again.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## normancha

Carole Murphy said:


> Yes, ask any thing on this subject and maybe finally we will get this whole subject dropped into a nameless zone.....
> FIGGY PUDDING surely someone in another country will have the answer, isn't it brought up in some Christmas Carol ?? possibly song from UK ?
> who knows, we may actually have another name for it, but I doubt if it is Fig Newton cookies.


They are 2 different thingies, but both made with figs. Both delicious.


----------



## normancha

Glenlady said:


> We got onto the mince meat subject because I tried to change the 'stupid acrylic yarn' subject , and I think some folk were glad I did, some threads get so boring and repetitive don't you think ?


I am!!! Even if it makes me crave sweet stuff.


----------



## vpatt

normancha said:


> When my siblings and I were young and hesitated to try a different food, Mother would tell us :"What doesn't kill you, will fatten you".


Lol....I've already been fattened.


----------



## Glenlady

vpatt said:


> Since we are on mince meat.......can I change the subject again and ask what figgy pudding is.....I love the song but this does not sound appealing to me. I hope it is better than I am imagining.
> 
> Sorry if I shouldn't ask on this thread.


Of course you should ask on this thread vpatt, we're trying to get off the subject of the dreaded acrylic saga, so here is an interesting fact for you,actually I learnt something here myself

Figgy Pudding, "a little bit like fruitcake!"

Apart from the recipe, the best description I found of figgy pudding was from expert baker Dorie Greenspan on NPR who described figgy pudding as, "a little bit like fruitcake." It's like fruitcake without the chunky pieces of chewy red and green.

Just what's in that figgy pudding?

Figgy pudding is a traditional English Christmas dessert. Although, according to NPR it is losing popularity, even in England.

Americans are more aware of the term "figgy pudding" from the popular Christmas carol "We Wish You a Merry Christmas," than the actual Christmas dessert itself.

Figgy pudding is hardly a pudding at all. As mentioned before, it has more of a cake-like texture than that of a pudding. Recipes, according to WiseGeek.com, date as far back as the 15th century in England, but the dessert reached its peak of popularity in the 19th century.

There are a variety of recipes for figgy pudding, but essentially, it is a mixture of figs, dates, apples or other fruit, and spices. I've been told the best figgy pudding is drenched in rum, although non-alcoholic recipes for the Christmas dessert abound.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily

Glenlady said:


> Handyfamily -- you don't peel the orange you push cloves all over it. I start by pushing them well in the middle then work my way to top and bottom till the orange is covered, tie a ribbon round it and hang on your Christmas tree or anywhere you like, it will last for ages and smell lovely, hope this helps ?


So they are like... all covered with the cloves? Completely?
But still, how don't they rotten in time?


----------



## HandyFamily

vpatt said:


> The orange does not get mushy or rot (from what I remember) and the cloves have some insect repelling properties. It has been a long time since I tried this. Like someone said they are more expensive now. But they smelled so good!


I can imagine why - it should take A LOT to cover a whole orange...


----------



## Glenlady

HandyFamily said:


> So they are like... all covered with the cloves? Completely?
> But still, how don't they rotten in time?


They don't go rotten the skin just goes hard and dry then you throw them away :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53

HandyFamily said:


> I can imagine why - it should take A LOT to cover a whole orange...


Looks like this.


----------



## blessedinMO

Hilary4 said:


> Over here currants are dried black currants.


They probably are where you are. I was taught black Corinthian grapes when I was Europe some decades ago so I don't know the difference.


----------



## imashelefrat

Try doing it with a small lemon. It smells great.


----------



## blessedinMO

CaroleD53 said:


> Looks like this.


And before you tie on the bow, you dusted the whole thing with cinnammon and ginger.


----------



## sumnerusa

normancha said:


> I like "figgy" cookies: Newton's Fig cookies. This week, I ate the last fig on my fig plant that grew up by itself, between my grapefruit and key lime trees.


I love key lime pie :thumbup:


----------



## vpatt

Glenlady said:


> Of course you should ask on this thread vpatt, we're trying to get off the subject of the dreaded acrylic saga, so here is an interesting fact for you,actually I learnt something here myself
> 
> Figgy Pudding, "a little bit like fruitcake!"
> 
> Apart from the recipe, the best description I found of figgy pudding was from expert baker Dorie Greenspan on NPR who described figgy pudding as, "a little bit like fruitcake." It's like fruitcake without the chunky pieces of chewy red and green.
> 
> Just what's in that figgy pudding?
> 
> Figgy pudding is a traditional English Christmas dessert. Although, according to NPR it is losing popularity, even in England.
> 
> Americans are more aware of the term "figgy pudding" from the popular Christmas carol "We Wish You a Merry Christmas," than the actual Christmas dessert itself.
> 
> Figgy pudding is hardly a pudding at all. As mentioned before, it has more of a cake-like texture than that of a pudding. Recipes, according to WiseGeek.com, date as far back as the 15th century in England, but the dessert reached its peak of popularity in the 19th century.
> 
> There are a variety of recipes for figgy pudding, but essentially, it is a mixture of figs, dates, apples or other fruit, and spices. I've been told the best figgy pudding is drenched in rum, although non-alcoholic recipes for the Christmas dessert abound.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


So I might like this if it is more cake like. I just always pictured a gooey pudding full of gooey fruit....lol....probably something other people might like.


----------



## Glenlady

sumnerusa said:


> I love key lime pie :thumbup:


Mmmm mmm-- so do I :thumbup:


----------



## normancha

sumnerusa said:


> I love key lime pie :thumbup:


Me too. From Von's market, because mine never comes out nice. My lemon pie is better.


----------



## normancha

Glenlady said:


> Of course you should ask on this thread vpatt, we're trying to get off the subject of the dreaded acrylic saga, so here is an interesting fact for you,actually I learnt something here myself
> 
> Figgy Pudding, "a little bit like fruitcake!"
> 
> Apart from the recipe, the best description I found of figgy pudding was from expert baker Dorie Greenspan on NPR who described figgy pudding as, "a little bit like fruitcake." It's like fruitcake without the chunky pieces of chewy red and green.
> 
> Just what's in that figgy pudding?
> 
> Figgy pudding is a traditional English Christmas dessert. Although, according to NPR it is losing popularity, even in England.
> 
> Americans are more aware of the term "figgy pudding" from the popular Christmas carol "We Wish You a Merry Christmas," than the actual Christmas dessert itself.
> 
> Figgy pudding is hardly a pudding at all. As mentioned before, it has more of a cake-like texture than that of a pudding. Recipes, according to WiseGeek.com, date as far back as the 15th century in England, but the dessert reached its peak of popularity in the 19th century.
> 
> There are a variety of recipes for figgy pudding, but essentially, it is a mixture of figs, dates, apples or other fruit, and spices. I've been told the best figgy pudding is drenched in rum, although non-alcoholic recipes for the Christmas dessert abound.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


More like the fruit , brown sugar and bread pudding from Mexico for Lent and Easter, that takes after the Jewish dessert for Passover.


----------



## Glenlady

normancha said:


> Me too. From Von's market, because mine never comes out nice. My lemon pie is better.


do you mean lemon mernigue pie? I love that too
By the way isn't it wonderful to get away from all that snarling nasty stuff about acrylic yarn, think we should change the' topic heading' to Christmas cooking lol


----------



## Barn-dweller

Glenlady said:


> do you mean lemon mernigue pie? I love that too
> By the way isn't it wonderful to get away from all that snarling nasty stuff about acrylic yarn, think we should change the' topic heading' to Christmas cooking lol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily

What's a lemon mernigue pie?

And mind you all, if I get even fatter in the end, you are all to blame - so you will have to work out / excessive in my place (haven't worked out how this will help me get thiner, but... I'm working on it!  )


----------



## lorraine 55

Carole Murphy said:


> How did we get minse meat into this stupid acrylic yarn subject? glad that we got off that yarn subjct.
> I don't want to know what is in minse meat, I love the mise meat pies. Old saying, what we don't know doesn't hurt us ??


Because a couple of people can't give a simple answer. They come on here to rant about the dangers of acrylic and accuse people of not caring about the people that they donate to. I believe this type of behavior will deter people from asking questions and many will leave this forum.


----------



## Glenlady

lorraine 55 said:


> Because a couple of people can't give a simple answer. They come on here to rant about the dangers of acrylic and accuse people of not caring about the people that they donate to. I believe this type of behavior will deter people from asking questions and many will leave this forum.


Lorriane, that is exactly true, and thats why we are chatting about mince pies and cooking seeing as it Christmas time, changing the subject in other words :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Mon

HandyFamily said:


> What's a lemon mernigue pie?
> 
> And mind you all, if I get even fatter in the end, you are all to blame - so you will have to work out / excessive in my place (haven't worked out how this will help me get thiner, but... I'm working on it!  )


Lemon meringue pie is a type of baked pie, usually served for dessert, made with a crust usually made of shortcrust pastry, lemon custard filling and a fluffy meringue topping. Wikipedia


----------



## painthoss

HandyFamily said:


> What's a lemon mernigue pie?
> 
> And mind you all, if I get even fatter in the end, you are all to blame - so you will have to work out / excessive in my place (haven't worked out how this will help me get thiner, but... I'm working on it!  )


Lemon meringue pie!! Oh yum. Lemon curd in a pie shell, covered with egg white meringue, baked til the meringue is just tan. some people like it white, but it's so good lightly browned and caramelized.


----------



## Glenlady

HandyFamily said:


> What's a lemon mernigue pie?
> 
> And mind you all, if I get even fatter in the end, you are all to blame - so you will have to work out / excessive in my place (haven't worked out how this will help me get thiner, but... I'm working on it!  )


Kati, to save us trying to explain all these goodies, you can google them and you will see what we are all drooling over


----------



## lorraine 55

Glenlady said:


> Lorriane, that is exactly true, and thats why we are chatting about mince pies and cooking seeing as it Christmas time, changing the subject in other words :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

ubiquitousjsd said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean that crone is used by "one person". I think that's a fairly common word. Interesting though that numerous people are thinking the same thing. Good to know I'm not the only one who sees it that way.
> 
> The key to understanding vocabulary is understanding context.
> 
> Just as the word for female dog has multiple definitions or usages, so does the word crone. And I think we all know which definition was implied here.


Crone is used by "one person" on this forum over and over and over and over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BluesChanteuse

Glenlady said:


> Lorriane, that is exactly true, and thats why we are chatting about mince pies and cooking seeing as it Christmas time, changing the subject in other words :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's so sad that you had to explain that you were changing subjects to Lorriane because you _think_ that would be obvious to anyone. Do you really think of Lorraine as being that stupid that she didn't "get that"?

In anycase, Of course. Everyone sees when you changing the subject when you realize you've been out argued and have no facts to back up your claims.

We (_those who aren't too dense_) know you like to pretend it's for some other "reason", but we all know that it's because you don't have the knowledge or facts to back up your claims and changing the subject is a cowardly way to avoid admitting that you're wrong.

Don't worry, the diverting attention away from your failure to support your contentions happens quite a bit, and the topic will always come back, be it in this thread or another no matter what you do.

That's because people will remain interested in truthful information even if the Bitter Biddies avoid it like the plague they've conjured up in their cauldrons.


----------



## blessedinMO

This thread reminds me of a lunchroom food fight.


----------



## grandmann

Why the witch Hall-o-ween is over with!

Christmas will be here in less than week. I would rather talk about mince meat & lemon meringue pies. :-D


----------



## galaxycraft

"have no facts to back up your claims."
Who said that?
Why should we do YOUR work?

We already know that some just repeat what they are TOLD. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD:
We already know what some actually think of the rest.
Not going to take the bait.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

lorraine 55 said:


> Crone is used by "one person" on this forum over and over and over and over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The only one I've seen use it here is Ubiquitous, but since it's such an apt description, I'm sure I'll take it on as well.


----------



## galaxycraft

grandmann said:


> Why the witch Hall-o-ween is over with!
> 
> Christmas will be here in less than week. I would rather talk about mince meat & lemon meringue pies. :-D


Time to smell the homemade bread rising and baking those pies. YUM!
The one time of year I don't watch the calories.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

galaxycraft said:


> "have no facts to back up your claims."
> 
> Why should we do YOUR work?


You make a claim, it's YOUR job to back up YOUR claim.

Anyone that managed to go past 5th grade understand that's pretty much "debate 101".

That's why you all change the subject. You can't back up your own claims.


----------



## galaxycraft

" You can't back up your own claims."
We don't need to...you are the one who ripped into town with your accusations.

Where's Elmer Fudd? :XD:


----------



## BluesChanteuse

galaxycraft said:


> Time to smell the homemade bread rising and baking those pies. YUM!
> The one time of year I don't watch the calories.


From what I hear, it's physically apparent this is FAR from the 'only time" you don't watch the calories.


----------



## blessedinMO

definitely a food fight!


----------



## BluesChanteuse

galaxycraft said:


> " You can't back up your own claims."
> We don't need to...you are the one who ripped into town with your accusations.


As I said, when YOU make a claim it's up to you to prove and support them, no one else. Has nothing to do with who showed up to the party and when.

Anyone with beyond a grade school education has learned that long ago.


----------



## galaxycraft

:XD: :XD: :XD: Said once before ... You Don't Know Jack.


----------



## galaxycraft

blessedinMO said:


> definitely a food fight!


Just goes to show who the actual trouble maker here is when we can't even talk about food.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

galaxycraft said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Said once before ... You Don't Know Jack.


I know MANY Jacks.


----------



## galaxycraft

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-223694-2.html#4493631


----------



## galaxycraft

Yup, Jack Of Spades and Jack Daniels; Jack Of Clubs and another Jack Daniels.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

galaxycraft said:


> Just goes to show who the actual trouble maker here is when we can even talk about food.


"Trouble making" would be those who purposely disrupt the topic of the thread, which is entitled "Acrylic Yarns for Children's Blankets".

There's LOTS of talk of food in the "Chit Chat" section.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

galaxycraft said:


> Yup, Jack Of Spades and Jack Daniels; Jack Of Clubs and another Jack Daniels.


Yes, of course I know the Knave. If you're saying you don't, then you must be pretty cloistered and generally uninformed.

And of course I know _of_ Jack Daniel. But he died from blood poisonin in 1911, so I've never met him in person. Given your extreme maturity, it's likely you have.

However, if I could go back in time, I much prefer someone like "Bailey" (_Sir James_) who owned a hotel in London.

But I'm one of those who knows how to handle "men" like Jack. Not too much, not too little and I'm ALWAYS in charge.

However, I _do_ know JackCrap. Someone you're CLEARLY unfamiliar with.


----------



## galaxycraft

BluesChanteuse said:


> galaxycraft wrote:
> Yup, Jack Of Spades and Jack Daniels; Jack Of Clubs and another Jack Daniels.
> 
> Yes, of course I know the Knave. If you're saying you don't, then you must be pretty cloistered and generally uninformed.
> 
> And of course I know of Jack Daniels too. I don't like how it tastes though. But I'm one of those who knows how to handle "men" like Jack. Not too much, not too little and I'm ALWAYS in charge.
> 
> However, I do know JackCrap. Someone you're CLEARLY unfamiliar with.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

Sweetie, you forgot to type something in your post. Hope you're not getting all discombobulated again. But that sometimes comes with old age I've been told.


----------



## normancha

Glenlady said:


> do you mean lemon mernigue pie? I love that too
> By the way isn't it wonderful to get away from all that snarling nasty stuff about acrylic yarn, think we should change the' topic heading' to Christmas cooking lol


the crust and the lemon part is ok with my family, but for some reason, they don't like the meringue part, although in my opinion, it's good, nice and firm, not runny.


----------



## galaxycraft

Didn't need to "sweetie".
People can comparison read.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-223694-2.html#4493631


Exactly.

When you change the topic as YOU HAVE because you can't back up your claims, that's EXACTLY the problem. You've decided to chime in on the flow of the topic and disrupt it because you're too cowardly to admit you've failed in supporting your contentions.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

galaxycraft said:


> Didn't need to "sweetie".
> People can comparison read.


Right... you MEANT to do that!


----------



## galaxycraft

normancha said:


> the crust and the lemon part is ok with my family, but for some reason, they don't like the meringue part, although in my opinion, it's good, nice and firm, not runny.


Okay, you all have changed my mind.
I'll make a Lemon Meringue this year.
Wasn't planned, but now.... :lol:


----------



## BluesChanteuse

normancha said:


> (Re: Glenlady) the crust and the lemon part is ok with my family, but for some reason, they don't like the meringue part, although in my opinion, it's good, nice and firm, not runny.


And two more who can't make an intelligent argument so they talk about meringue because they don't have the facts to discuss the actual topic of the thread.

Interesting.

BTW, they probably just don't like YOUR meringue, but I say YOU GO GIRL, you make what YOU like and don't think about anyone else. If you don't care about needy children and the danger they're put in with crappy acrylic blankets, why should you care about your family liking your meringue? It's all about YOU, why be inconsistent?!


----------



## chickkie

galaxycraft said:


> Okay, you all have changed my mind.
> I'll make a Lemon Meringue this year.
> Wasn't planned, but now.... :lol:


I like most of the merinque mixed into the lemon with just a thin layer on top, just enough to cover the lemon.


----------



## galaxycraft

chickkie said:


> I like most of the merinque mixed into the lemon with just a thin layer on top, just enough to cover the lemon.


I don't believe I have had it mixed into the lemon.
Sounds interesting.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

chickkie said:


> I like most of the merinque mixed into the lemon with just a thin layer on top, just enough to cover the lemon.


I believe it's spelled "meringue" FYI.

I like real from scratch homemade meringue pies. I find, sadly, those "kind" of people who buy crappy homely cheap yarn, are also the types that make meringue with that crappy "pre-made" filling and crust. Blech.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

galaxycraft said:


> I don't believe I have had it mixed into the lemon.
> Sounds interesting.


Some times it gets mixed into the filling because the cook has failed to make the meringue correctly.

But hey, just like with knitting, sometimes with cooking you end up making "happy accidents".


----------



## normancha

Glenlady said:


> do you mean lemon mernigue pie? I love that too
> By the way isn't it wonderful to get away from all that snarling nasty stuff about acrylic yarn, think we should change the' topic heading' to Christmas cooking lol


Yes. Lemon meringue pie. My lemon trees are so loaded with fruit, and there's only so much lemonade family and friends will drink. I have to give buckets of the fruit to former Co-workers and friends, and take as many oranges as they want, to O.N.E. Generation (Organization For The Needs Of The Elderly) and M.E.N.D. (Meet Every Need With Dignity).
It's wonderful indeed. I can't knit today, until the redness between my fingers, neck and eyelids resulting from 2 days of knitting with mohair go away. So, it's baking with my 2 lovely Grand Nieces today, and tomorrow some of the same with my 2 Grand Daughters. Then, I'll try to make a pair of socks with Kertzer's Your Toes, and 2 hats with Universal Yarn's Renew Wool, hoping my allergy symptoms are gone.


----------



## Lkholcomb

normancha said:


> the crust and the lemon part is ok with my family, but for some reason, they don't like the meringue part, although in my opinion, it's good, nice and firm, not runny.


My father in law liked just the lemon part too. When my mother in law made the pies she would make one lemon pie and one meringue pie. Some days I like the tangy lemon only pie and other days I like the one with the meringue.


----------



## normancha

Lkholcomb said:


> My father in law liked just the lemon part too. When my mother in law made the pies she would make one lemon pie and one meringue pie. Some days I like the tangy lemon only pie and other days I like the one with the meringue.


Me too. I always make one with, and one without meringue. I like both, and my Daughter likes the meringue part that gets browned, and my Niece and her Husband like to add whipped cream, while their daughters like it plain, without the meringue.
Right now, we just finished baking lemon bars, sans meringue, but with a dusting of powdered sugar.


----------



## Lkholcomb

normancha said:


> Me too. I always make one with, and one without meringue. I like both, and my Daughter likes the meringue part that gets browned, and my Niece and her Husband like to add whipped cream, while their daughters like it plain, without the meringue.
> Right now, we just finished baking lemon bars, sans meringue, but with a dusting of powdered sugar.


I love those type of lemon bars! Now you are making me hungry, lol


----------



## blessedinMO

I love lemon curd- bars, pie, cake lemon curd anything! Yum.


----------



## vikicooks

I've gained 5 pounds just reading about the lemon pies and bars! Stop it!!!!! I love them.


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

BluesChanteuse said:


> And two more who can't make an intelligent argument so they talk about meringue because they don't have the facts to discuss the actual topic of the thread.
> 
> Interesting.


It is. They think they're so clever and that they're the only ones on the board _(a product of being so arrogant they presume the world revolves around them)_ They seem to have no idea that other people can carry on the conversation without them. LOL!!!

It's self-evident at this point that they can't support their own claims so they talk about cooking instead.


----------



## Carole Murphy

CaroleD53 said:


> Looks like this.


Hope this picture helps those who don't understand our making these pomandars. 
I think I half way remember something mother use to say, goes something like -- ours is not to reason why, it is just to do or die. appropriate ? oh, my yankee siense of humor will do me in some day..


----------



## Carole Murphy

BluesChanteuse said:


> And two more who can't make an intelligent argument so they talk about meringue because they don't have the facts to discuss the actual topic of the thread.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> BTW, they probably just don't like YOUR meringue, but I say YOU GO GIRL, you make what YOU like and don't think about anyone else. If you don't care about needy children and the danger they're put in with crappy acrylic blankets, why should you care about your family liking your meringue? It's all about YOU, why be inconsistent?!


I'm taking a huge leap of faith and saying just butt out. Enough is enough of your caring for needy children,by us setting them on fire, etc etc. have not seen one single post telling that this has happened.....


----------



## Hilary4

Carole Murphy said:


> Hope this picture helps those who don't understand our making these pomandars.
> I think I half way remember something mother use to say, goes something like -- ours is not to reason why, it is just to do or die. appropriate ? oh, my yankee siense of humor will do me in some day..


Your mother was slightly misquoting verse 2 of Alfred Lord Tennyson's poem The Charge of the Light Brigade:

"Forward, the Light Brigade!"
Was there a man dismay'd?
Not tho' the soldier knew
Someone had blunder'd:
Theirs not to make reply,
Theirs not to reason why,
Theirs but to do and die:
Into the valley of Death
Rode the six hundred.


----------



## Carole Murphy

Hilary4 said:


> Your mother was slightly misquoting verse 2 of Alfred Lord Tennyson's poem The Charge of the Light Brigade:
> 
> ,
> Theirs not to reason why, Theirs but to do and die:
> .


 tis to late to correct my mother (not that I would have ever dared to ) since she's been dead since 1995. but thank you for the poetry lesson...


----------



## StitchDesigner

BluesChanteuse said:


> You make a claim, it's YOUR job to back up YOUR claim.
> 
> Anyone that managed to go past 5th grade understand that's pretty much "debate 101".
> 
> That's why you all change the subject. You can't back up your own claims.


And you can? So far you have been far more inaccurate than accurate. Go away, please, we don't want you here!


----------



## normancha

Carole Murphy said:


> Hope this picture helps those who don't understand our making these pomandars.
> I think I half way remember something mother use to say, goes something like -- ours is not to reason why, it is just to do or die. appropriate ? oh, my yankee siense of humor will do me in some day..


It's been windy here, so many of the oranges from the tree in front of my kitchen window fell down. I think I'll pick up some and make pomanders using some of the cloves I bought yesterday at a Mexican market, but I wonder if it will work since these oranges were not ripe yet, although they are big enough already. For me, it was you can't stop now, it is to renew or die.


----------



## Frogger

blessedinMO said:


> I love lemon curd- bars, pie, cake lemon curd anything! Yum.


Me too!! I actually prefer lemon anything over chocolate!!


----------



## blessedinMO

Frogger said:


> Me too!! I actually prefer lemon anything over chocolate!!


Oh, me too. :thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO

Lemon bars....mmmm however am I going to go to sleep thinking these thoughts.???


----------



## blessedinMO

As a matter of fact, LOL...I put lemon icing on my Christmas ginger cookies tonight...


----------



## galaxycraft

Dec 19, 13 18:33:13


BluesChanteuse said:


> And two more who can't make an intelligent argument so they talk about meringue because they don't have the facts to discuss the actual topic of the thread.
> 
> Interesting.


Dec 19, 13 21:11:09


ubiquitousjsd said:


> It is. They think they're so clever and that they're the only ones on the board _(a product of being so arrogant they presume the world revolves around them)_ They seem to have no idea that other people can carry on the conversation without them. LOL!!!
> 
> *It's self-evident at this point that they can't support their own claims so they talk about cooking instead.*


I guess you can't either because just last night you said....
Page 31 ... Dec 18, 13 22:11:49


ubiquitousjsd said:


> Yes, quite frankly I believe the "mince meat" pies evolved to help cover up the taste of meat going bad. So it consisted on "bad meat" pieces, that could be beef, mutton or deer or even just the suet from those animals. And it was mixed with STRONG spices and dried fruit to "fill in" for when they didn't have much meat to add to the mixture.


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

galaxycraft said:


> Dec 19, 13 18:33:13


... and?

So I _RESPONDED_ when YOU, the Crones and Co, changed the topic ...

Which you have now admitted you did ON PURPOSE to avoid the topic.

Any time you want to get BACK on topic... I think you should. It would at least be a more honest effort.


----------



## StitchDesigner

Blues, you and Ubiquitous are really sad. You are both so starved for attention you have to belittle everyone else to feel big. BTW, ubiquitous does mean commonplace, but is most often used in a negative manner so the word's usage implies uselessness. And the most famous blues chanteuse was the singer, Billie Holiday, who was addicted to booze, sex, and drugs. The combo ultimately killed her. If those are the images of yourselves you want to convey, fine. Now all the rest of us have a good picture...


----------



## BluesChanteuse

ubiquitousjsd said:


> ... and?
> 
> So I _RESPONDED_ when YOU, the Crones and Co, changed the topic ...
> 
> Which you have now admitted you did ON PURPOSE to avoid the topic.
> 
> Any time you want to get BACK on topic... I think you should. It would at least be a more honest effort.


This is what they do. Punish you for trying to be nice to them. Consider it a lesson learned.


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

StitchDesigner said:


> BTW, ubiquitous does mean commonplace


No, it doesn't mean "common place" it means omnipresent, the ability to be everywhere at once. Two very different things.


----------



## mopgenorth

just thought I'd stop by and see how everyone was getting along...


----------



## StitchDesigner

ubiquitousjsd said:


> No, it doesn't mean "common place" it means omnipresent, the ability to be everywhere at once. Two very different things.


Better go to Webster, if you know how to use it.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

ubiquitousjsd said:


> No, it doesn't mean "common place" it means omnipresent, the ability to be everywhere at once. Two very different things.


Looks like StitchDesigner needs to study her 3rd grade vocabulary book.


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

StitchDesigner said:


> Better go to Webster, if you know how to use it.


No, you should:

Webster:



> : existing or being everywhere at the same time : constantly encountered : widespread


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ubiquitous


----------



## BluesChanteuse

StitchDesigner said:


> Blues, you and Ubiquitous are really sad. You are both so starved for attention you have to belittle everyone else to feel big. BTW, ubiquitous does mean commonplace, but is most often used in a negative manner so the word's usage implies uselessness. And the most famous blues chanteuse was the singer, Billie Holiday, who was addicted to booze, sex, and drugs. The combo ultimately killed her. If those are the images of yourselves you want to convey, fine. Now all the rest of us have a good picture...


Actually Billie Holiday isn't really a pure blues singer.

Very cliche and misinformed choice on your part. Then again, you don't even know the definition of "ubiquitous", so I'm not surprised you're ignorant of the arts as well.


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

BluesChanteuse said:


> Actually Billie Holiday isn't really a pure blues singer.
> 
> Very cliche and misinformed choice on your part. Then again, you don't even know the definition of "ubiquitous", so I'm not surprised you're ignorant of the arts as well.


What I get a kick out of is how she admits she lives in Pensacola Florida but is concerned about the "images of _our_selves".

Hilarious.


----------



## ladysjk

Galaxy, you are an intelligent woman, and I respect you greatly, so I would like to direct this question to you, hope you do not mind. I do not remember one single person saying that acrylic does not melt...do you??

I think if I remember correctly, that all that was discussed by us concerning yarn, was that everyone should use what ever they choose, or what a charity required. Or do you remember something else?? 

There has been so many things repeated that I really can't remember....please if you can refresh my memory...

Thank you in advance, and again I request this information with the greatest respect. As is due you as another caring human being.

Oh...pies, wasn't it The Help that a special pie was made??

Again, thank you for any help to refresh my memory


----------



## galaxycraft

ladysjk said:


> Galaxy, you are an intelligent woman, and I respect you greatly, so I would like to direct this question to you, hope you do not mind. I do not remember one single person saying that acrylic does not melt...do you??
> 
> I think if I remember correctly, that all that was discussed by us concerning yarn, was that everyone should use what ever they choose, or what a charity required. Or do you remember something else??
> 
> There has been so many things repeated that I really can't remember....please if you can refresh my memory...
> 
> Thank you in advance, and again I request this information with the greatest respect. As is due you as another caring human being.
> 
> Oh...pies, wasn't it The Help that a special pie was made??
> 
> Again, thank you for any help to refresh my memory


No, no one said that it "Doesn't Melt".
I think it is safe to say that it does.

Though with what and subjected to that "what" for how long is the actual question.

Some want to take it to the very extreme - very rare - instances to make it a fact in ALL instances, which it is not.

There is a difference between a severed hand and a cut on the hand.
There is a difference between a sprained wrist and a broken wrist.
There is a difference between a slightly over browned pie and a full blown non-eatable burnt pie.

Yes, everyone should use what ever they choose, or what a charity requires.

I will leave it at that; as I am going to be bad mouthed with whatever I say further.


----------



## BluesChanteuse

ubiquitousjsd said:


> What I get a kick out of is how she admits she lives in Pensacola Florida but is concerned about the "images of _our_selves".
> 
> Hilarious.


Wasn't FL recently voted "worst state"?


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

ladysjk said:


> Galaxy, you are an intelligent woman, and I respect you greatly, so I would like to direct this question to you, hope you do not mind. I do not remember one single person saying that acrylic does not melt...do you??


And I don't remember one person saying that anyone here denied that acrylic melts... just as no one here has EVER said they're "anti-acrylic, so what's your point?


----------



## ubiquitousjsd

BluesChanteuse said:


> Wasn't FL recently voted "worst state"?


I think it has the worst drinking water. Filled with contaminates. Perhaps there's some little bio worm that effects the brains down there


----------



## ladysjk

Thank you Galaxy...for your response. So, my next question, and I apologize for asking, I certainly don't want any more bad mouthing of you or anyone else....What are you suppose to be able to provide proof of?? I don't think you should be required to provide a link to agree that acrylic does melt. Or that charities have certain requirements.


----------



## galaxycraft

ladysjk said:


> Thank you Galaxy...for your response. So, my next question, and I apologize for asking, I certainly don't want any more bad mouthing of you or anyone else....What are you suppose to be able to provide proof of?? I don't think you should be required to provide a link to agree that acrylic does melt. Or that charities have certain requirements.


I would leave it up to the person's own ability to research further.
There have been enough links provided to get a ball-park idea of the world's view on the topic.

As with most things being manufactured today, there are patents and "secret" recipes for the overall chemical ingredients of things.
No one knows in the general population what each company uses.

The main thing is to keep it in perspective.
We are talking yarn here, nothing else. :wink:

It is no one's business on this forum what charities I provide for, so no need to divulge that for fear of further "scrutiny". (JMHO)
All anyone has to do is to use Google and read the different charity sites to find out for themselves.
The tools are already available for the people that read/use this forum.
Why should we provide the info when they can do it themselves? :wink:


----------



## imashelefrat

You can't help yourself, can you?
Expert of the universe. You need some help to manage it. Learn to delegate.


----------



## galaxycraft

:?:


----------



## ladysjk

Again, thank you. I have one more question...then I promise I will not question you further tonight. Thank you for your patience..

If meringue and lemon mixing together and whatever the comparison with yarn was....is considered a "happy accident"...couldn't two people(?) mating, result in an "unhappy accident"? I think, and JMHO, is there is reason here to believe it does...


----------



## galaxycraft

:lol: I think so.

But when I read it phrased that way, I first thought of Bob Ross the painter who always said that.


----------



## imashelefrat

BluesChanteuse


----------



## ladysjk

Awww you are indeed wise. I thank you so much for answering my questions...I am almost positive I will have more tomorrow night. Again, thank you so much for clarification.


----------



## imashelefrat

BluesChanteuse, forgot to aim it in the right direction.


galaxycraft said:


> :?:


----------



## imashelefrat

Too late for this, and good night to all.


----------



## galaxycraft

ladysjk said:


> Awww you are indeed wise. I thank you so much for answering my questions...I am almost positive I will have more tomorrow night. Again, thank you so much for clarification.


You are welcome.
Almost time for me to sign off for the night.


----------



## lorraine 55

blessedinMO said:


> This thread reminds me of a lunchroom food fight.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

Carole Murphy said:


> I'm taking a huge leap of faith and saying just butt out. Enough is enough of your caring for needy children,by us setting them on fire, etc etc. have not seen one single post telling that this has happened.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

StitchDesigner said:


> And you can? So far you have been far more inaccurate than accurate. Go away, please, we don't want you here!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

BluesChanteuse said:


> Actually Billie Holiday isn't really a pure blues singer.
> 
> Very cliche and misinformed choice on your part. Then again, you don't even know the definition of "ubiquitous", so I'm not surprised you're ignorant of the arts as well.


We are much too young to remember her !


----------



## lorraine 55

ubiquitousjsd said:


> What I get a kick out of is how she admits she lives in Pensacola Florida but is concerned about the "images of _our_selves".
> 
> Hilarious.


Where you live has nothing to do with who you are!


----------



## lorraine 55

ladysjk said:


> Galaxy, you are an intelligent woman, and I respect you greatly, so I would like to direct this question to you, hope you do not mind. I do not remember one single person saying that acrylic does not melt...do you??
> 
> I think if I remember correctly, that all that was discussed by us concerning yarn, was that everyone should use what ever they choose, or what a charity required. Or do you remember something else??
> 
> There has been so many things repeated that I really can't remember....please if you can refresh my memory...
> 
> Thank you in advance, and again I request this information with the greatest respect. As is due you as another caring human being.
> 
> Oh...pies, wasn't it The Help that a special pie was made??
> 
> Again, thank you for any help to refresh my memory


No one said it does not melt. What people are upset about is being accused of putting lives at risk,not caring about others who are less fortunate,graphic description of people bursting into flames & setting fire to homeless people etc. This nonsense has been going on for a month and I believe many people are going to leave this forum because of it.


----------



## lorraine 55

ubiquitousjsd said:


> And I don't remember one person saying that anyone here denied that acrylic melts... just as no one here has EVER said they're "anti-acrylic, so what's your point?


Why are you arguing ? She sounded like she was on your side!


----------



## HandyFamily

Nanny Mon said:


> Lemon meringue pie is a type of baked pie, usually served for dessert, made with a crust usually made of shortcrust pastry, lemon custard filling and a fluffy meringue topping. Wikipedia


I somehow can't quite picture how it's made... are the eggs baked?


----------



## HandyFamily

painthoss said:


> Lemon meringue pie!! Oh yum. Lemon curd in a pie shell, covered with egg white meringue, baked til the meringue is just tan. some people like it white, but it's so good lightly browned and caramelized.


Ooooooo...

That does sound really yammy!!!!


----------



## lorraine 55

BluesChanteuse said:


> That's so sad that you had to explain that you were changing subjects to Lorriane because you _think_ that would be obvious to anyone. Do you really think of Lorraine as being that stupid that she didn't "get that"?
> 
> In anycase, Of course. Everyone sees when you changing the subject when you realize you've been out argued and have no facts to back up your claims.
> 
> We (_those who aren't too dense_) know you like to pretend it's for some other "reason", but we all know that it's because you don't have the knowledge or facts to back up your claims and changing the subject is a cowardly way to avoid admitting that you're wrong.
> 
> Don't worry, the diverting attention away from your failure to support your contentions happens quite a bit, and the topic will always come back, be it in this thread or another no matter what you do.
> 
> That's because people will remain interested in truthful information even if the Bitter Biddies avoid it like the plague they've conjured up in their cauldrons.


She didn't have to explain anything, I get it ! Are you so stupid as to think that I believe all of your nonsense !


----------



## HandyFamily

Glenlady said:


> Kati, to save us trying to explain all these goodies, you can google them and you will see what we are all drooling over


A, yea - but most times people here explain food so much better and... life? - like, I can see it through your eyes (or tongs), and the recipes and explanations I can find in the net are so... sterile. Not personalized...


----------



## HandyFamily

BluesChanteuse said:


> That's so sad that you had to explain that you were changing subjects to Lorriane because you _think_ that would be obvious to anyone. Do you really think of Lorraine as being that stupid that she didn't "get that"?
> 
> In anycase, Of course. Everyone sees when you changing the subject when you realize you've been out argued and have no facts to back up your claims.
> 
> We (_those who aren't too dense_) know you like to pretend it's for some other "reason", but we all know that it's because you don't have the knowledge or facts to back up your claims and changing the subject is a cowardly way to avoid admitting that you're wrong.
> 
> Don't worry, the diverting attention away from your failure to support your contentions happens quite a bit, and the topic will always come back, be it in this thread or another no matter what you do.
> 
> That's because people will remain interested in truthful information even if the Bitter Biddies avoid it like the plague they've conjured up in their cauldrons.


You are trying to bring back the hatred. No fun. And no arguments either...


----------



## lorraine 55

HandyFamily said:


> You are trying to bring back the hatred. No fun. And no arguments either...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily

mopgenorth said:


> just thought I'd stop by and see how everyone was getting along...


Where math and absolutely random dreams co-exist so comfortably in a single mind...


----------



## HandyFamily

ladysjk said:


> Galaxy, you are an intelligent woman, and I respect you greatly, so I would like to direct this question to you, hope you do not mind. I do not remember one single person saying that acrylic does not melt...do you??
> 
> I think if I remember correctly, that all that was discussed by us concerning yarn, was that everyone should use what ever they choose, or what a charity required. Or do you remember something else??
> 
> There has been so many things repeated that I really can't remember....please if you can refresh my memory...
> 
> Thank you in advance, and again I request this information with the greatest respect. As is due you as another caring human being.
> 
> Oh...pies, wasn't it The Help that a special pie was made??
> 
> Again, thank you for any help to refresh my memory


When conditions are right, EVERYTHING would melt.


----------



## Lkholcomb

ladysjk said:


> Galaxy, you are an intelligent woman, and I respect you greatly, so I would like to direct this question to you, hope you do not mind. I do not remember one single person saying that acrylic does not melt...do you??
> 
> I think if I remember correctly, that all that was discussed by us concerning yarn, was that everyone should use what ever they choose, or what a charity required. Or do you remember something else??
> 
> There has been so many things repeated that I really can't remember....please if you can refresh my memory...
> 
> Thank you in advance, and again I request this information with the greatest respect. As is due you as another caring human being.
> 
> Oh...pies, wasn't it The Help that a special pie was made??
> 
> Again, thank you for any help to refresh my memory


I recollect that as well.

And yes, The Help did have a "special" pie, lol.


----------



## Glenlady

lorraine 55 said:


> She didn't have to explain anything, I get it ! Are you so stupid as to think that I believe all of your nonsense !


Thanks Lorraine--IT just can't/ won't give up will it, even butting in on our conversation about pies, just shows how it must go lurking to stir up trouble, but she hasn't succeeded , not with me anyway, because I won't rise to the bait, I only chat to intelligent people and afraid it isn't one of them .Happy baking and knitting and have a lovely holiday xx


----------



## Lkholcomb

HandyFamily said:


> You are trying to bring back the hatred. No fun. And no arguments either...


Am I the only one who read this and started humming the song, "where is the love"? Probably, I can be odd like that, lol.


----------



## Glenlady

lorraine 55 said:


> She didn't have to explain anything, I get it ! Are you so stupid as to think that I believe all of your nonsense !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rderemer

galaxycraft said:


> Okay, you all have changed my mind.
> I'll make a Lemon Meringue this year.
> Wasn't planned, but now.... :lol:


An easy decision - YUM! I, on the other hand, need to find a dessert that is dairy and gluten free for my visiting family and could use some help.


----------



## Glenlady

Lkholcomb said:


> Am I the only one who read this and started humming the song, "where is the love"? Probably, I can be odd like that, lol.


I think we're all humming ' Hey ho the witch is gone'''LOL It's been suspended if you didn't know yet :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller

rderemer said:


> An easy decision - YUM! I, on the other hand, need to find a dessert that is dairy and gluten free for my visiting family and could use some help.


Know that problem, a new addition to our family has dairy issues, I am afraid the poor bloke ends up with fresh fruit salad. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## lorraine 55

Glenlady said:


> Thanks Lorraine--IT just can't/ won't give up will it, even butting in on our conversation about pies, just shows how it must go lurking to stir up trouble, but she hasn't succeeded , not with me anyway, because I won't rise to the bait, I only chat to intelligent people and afraid it isn't one of them .Happy baking and knitting and have a lovely holiday xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ladysjk

I think today is a celebratory day...and I would like to wish you all....A season full of miracles, and joy! Raise a glass and toast in the season of LOVE and giving!


----------



## galaxycraft

Here Here! Cheers To All.
Have A Happy And Safe Holiday Week! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> I think we're all humming ' Hey ho the witch is gone'''LOL It's been suspended if you didn't know yet :thumbup: :thumbup:


Indeed??? Thanks for the heads up (and thumbs up too).

:thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

Glenlady said:


> I think we're all humming ' Hey ho the witch is gone'''LOL It's been suspended if you didn't know yet :thumbup: :thumbup:


The two alter egos Adili & Ubiquitous are also gone !


----------



## Glenlady

ladysjk said:


> I think today is a celebratory day...and I would like to wish you all....A season full of miracles, and joy! Raise a glass and toast in the season of LOVE and giving!


My glass is full to the brim  for loving and giving, but also for the good riddance of the Crone, witch or whatever
Happy Christmas to you all Cheers !!


----------



## DeniseCM

Thank Goodness the Nasties have been suspended. Peace and goodwill is back. Happy Holidays to all! Enjoy!


----------



## Glenlady

DeniseCM said:


> Thank Goodness the Nasties have been suspended. Peace and goodwill is back. Happy Holidays to all! Enjoy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55

DeniseCM said:


> Thank Goodness the Nasties have been suspended. Peace and goodwill is back. Happy Holidays to all! Enjoy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StitchDesigner

I did post something, but I see they're gone. Yey!


----------



## Glenlady

painthoss said:


> Indeed??? Thanks for the heads up (and thumbs up too).
> 
> :thumbup:


and the other 2 have gone :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53

How long do suspensions last?


----------



## galaxycraft

CaroleD53 said:


> How long do suspensions last?


Don't know, but really not important at this point.
Let's move on to better things, now that the threats are gone.
Let's continue to post like we had in the past without ridicule and with love in our hearts and words.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

How do you know they (she) was suspended?


----------



## galaxycraft

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you know they (she) was suspended?


Under their avatar "regular" has been replaced with "suspended".


----------



## chickkie

I thought it would have been done long ago - gee even the smallest misdemeanour gets a post removed (at least that has happened in my case) and yet the abuse spouted was left to continue.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

galaxycraft said:


> Under their avatar "regular" has been replaced with "suspended".


Oh ok. Thanks


----------



## galaxycraft

chickkie said:


> I thought it would have been done long ago - gee even the smallest misdemeanour gets a post removed (at least that has happened in my case) and yet the abuse spouted was left to continue.


This is an example of what happens when people just turn the other cheek.
On serious matters such as this, this is when the "report" button is helpful to our cause to keep this forum clean, happy, friendly, and above all-civil.
We are all mature enough to distinguish between healthy debates and differences of opinions versus bullying.
(Political threads excluded). :wink:

Let's enjoy the meaning of the season.
Peace and Good Will To All.


----------



## whidbeyjeannie

thanks everyone. I reported on the 2nd day. Many pages have played out over time. I found the recipe details very entertaining even though off topic. It proved to restore my faith in this group.


----------



## galaxycraft

whidbeyjeannie said:


> thanks everyone. I reported on the 2nd day. Many pages have played out over time. I found the recipe details very entertaining even though off topic. It proved to restore my faith in this group.


Welcome back. :thumbup:
50% (+/-) of threads go "off track", but mostly when the original query has been answered.


----------



## HandyFamily

chickkie, did you make this bird on your avatar?
Well, no matter - it's just incredible beautiful!!!


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> and the other 2 have gone :thumbup: :thumbup:


Let's have some pie.


----------



## Glenlady

painthoss said:


> Let's have some pie.


Yes lets, I'll have apple pie with lashings of creamy custard -- and lets push the boat out and have cream as well  I could manage a mince pie too if you twisted my arm


----------



## sumnerusa

Glenlady said:


> I think we're all humming ' Hey ho the witch is gone'''LOL It's been suspended if you didn't know yet :thumbup: :thumbup:


It's about time. It was really trying on my nerves. Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## painthoss

Glenlady said:


> Yes lets, I'll have apple pie with lashings of creamy custard -- and lets push the boat out and have cream as well  I could manage a mince pie too if you twisted my arm


OOh, I could murder a mince pie!


----------



## StitchDesigner

How about sweet potato pie with whipped cream? Or pecan pie? Or, my personal favorite--homemade key lime?


----------



## HandyFamily

painthoss said:


> OOh, I could murder a mince pie!


Really?
Send the murdered pie to me - I'll eat it. With pleasure...


----------



## HandyFamily

StitchDesigner said:


> How about sweet potato pie with whipped cream? Or pecan pie? Or, my personal favorite--homemade key lime?


I'll be dreaming baklava this night I think...


----------



## gillyc

Glenlady said:


> I think we're all humming ' Hey ho the witch is gone'''LOL It's been suspended if you didn't know yet :thumbup: :thumbup:


Unfortunately the real nasties are still here!


----------



## galaxycraft

Does anyone do the old standby of Apple or Pumpkin?

I also like the mixed berries.
Just the right mixture of tart/sweet. 

Then I also like Blueberry and Cherry.
Oh such decisions.


----------



## HandyFamily

I'm in for anything sweet...


----------



## chickkie

I do not like pumpkin anything, but all other pies come right under lemon on my list


----------



## DeniseCM

galaxycraft said:


> Don't know, but really not important at this point.
> Let's move on to better things, now that the threats are gone.
> Let's continue to post like we had in the past without ridicule and with love in our hearts and words.


I absolutely agree and could not say it better. Thank you Galaxycraft, you're a real trooper :thumbup: and so are the KPers who have stood their ground.


----------



## Carole Murphy

gillyc said:


> Unfortunately the real nasties are still here!


Guess I haven't met them, yet..


----------



## Carole Murphy

StitchDesigner said:


> How about sweet potato pie with whipped cream? Or pecan pie? Or, my personal favorite--homemade key lime?


Oh, youve made me so hungry can't beat a good key lime pie. haven't tried sweet potato pie, does it taste as good as pumpkin? have to have whipped cream on that one. can't eat nuts, so will leave you the pecan pie. thanks for the post.


----------



## ompuff

HandyFamily said:


> I'll be dreaming baklava this night I think...


If you have baklava I'll be right over. :lol:


----------



## Glenlady

Carole Murphy said:


> Guess I haven't met them, yet..


You won't 'meet' them now Carol they have gone , thank goodness :thumbup:


----------



## painthoss

DeniseCM said:


> I absolutely agree and could not say it better. Thank you Galaxycraft, you're a real trooper :thumbup: and so are the KPers who have stood their ground.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StitchDesigner

Carole Murphy said:


> Oh, youve made me so hungry can't beat a good key lime pie. haven't tried sweet potato pie, does it taste as good as pumpkin? have to have whipped cream on that one. can't eat nuts, so will leave you the pecan pie. thanks for the post.


Better than pumpkin. No bitterness to overcome.


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> That's so sad that you had to explain that you were changing subjects to Lorriane because you _think_ that would be obvious to anyone. Do you really think of Lorraine as being that stupid that she didn't "get that"?
> 
> In anycase, Of course. Everyone sees when you changing the subject when you realize you've been out argued and have no facts to back up your claims.
> 
> We (_those who aren't too dense_) know you like to pretend it's for some other "reason", but we all know that it's because you don't have the knowledge or facts to back up your claims and changing the subject is a cowardly way to avoid admitting that you're wrong.
> 
> Don't worry, the diverting attention away from your failure to support your contentions happens quite a bit, and the topic will always come back, be it in this thread or another no matter what you do.
> 
> That's because people will remain interested in truthful information even if the Bitter Biddies avoid it like the plague they've conjured up in their cauldrons.


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> The only one I've seen use it here is Ubiquitous, but since it's such an apt description, I'm sure I'll take it on as well.


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> You make a claim, it's YOUR job to back up YOUR claim.
> 
> Anyone that managed to go past 5th grade understand that's pretty much "debate 101".
> 
> That's why you all change the subject. You can't back up your own claims.


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> From what I hear, it's physically apparent this is FAR from the 'only time" you don't watch the calories.


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> As I said, when YOU make a claim it's up to you to prove and support them, no one else. Has nothing to do with who showed up to the party and when.
> 
> Anyone with beyond a grade school education has learned that long ago.


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> I know MANY Jacks.


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> "Trouble making" would be those who purposely disrupt the topic of the thread, which is entitled "Acrylic Yarns for Children's Blankets".
> 
> There's LOTS of talk of food in the "Chit Chat" section.


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Yes, of course I know the Knave. If you're saying you don't, then you must be pretty cloistered and generally uninformed.
> 
> And of course I know _of_ Jack Daniel. But he died from blood poisonin in 1911, so I've never met him in person. Given your extreme maturity, it's likely you have.
> 
> However, if I could go back in time, I much prefer someone like "Bailey" (_Sir James_) who owned a hotel in London.
> 
> But I'm one of those who knows how to handle "men" like Jack. Not too much, not too little and I'm ALWAYS in charge.
> 
> However, I _do_ know JackCrap. Someone you're CLEARLY unfamiliar with.


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Sweetie, you forgot to type something in your post. Hope you're not getting all discombobulated again. But that sometimes comes with old age I've been told.


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Exactly.
> 
> When you change the topic as YOU HAVE because you can't back up your claims, that's EXACTLY the problem. You've decided to chime in on the flow of the topic and disrupt it because you're too cowardly to admit you've failed in supporting your contentions.


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Right... you MEANT to do that!


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> And two more who can't make an intelligent argument so they talk about meringue because they don't have the facts to discuss the actual topic of the thread.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> BTW, they probably just don't like YOUR meringue, but I say YOU GO GIRL, you make what YOU like and don't think about anyone else. If you don't care about needy children and the danger they're put in with crappy acrylic blankets, why should you care about your family liking your meringue? It's all about YOU, why be inconsistent?!


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> I believe it's spelled "meringue" FYI.
> 
> I like real from scratch homemade meringue pies. I find, sadly, those "kind" of people who buy crappy homely cheap yarn, are also the types that make meringue with that crappy "pre-made" filling and crust. Blech.


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Some times it gets mixed into the filling because the cook has failed to make the meringue correctly.
> 
> But hey, just like with knitting, sometimes with cooking you end up making "happy accidents".


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> This is what they do. Punish you for trying to be nice to them. Consider it a lesson learned.


and spins


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Looks like StitchDesigner needs to study her 3rd grade vocabulary book.


The brain is overspun


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Actually Billie Holiday isn't really a pure blues singer.
> 
> Very cliche and misinformed choice on your part. Then again, you don't even know the definition of "ubiquitous", so I'm not surprised you're ignorant of the arts as well.


overspun


----------



## misellen

BluesChanteuse said:


> Wasn't FL recently voted "worst state"?


overspun


----------



## misellen

ubiquitousjsd said:


> And I don't remember one person saying that anyone here denied that acrylic melts... just as no one here has EVER said they're "anti-acrylic, so what's your point?


overspun


----------



## misellen

ubiquitousjsd said:


> I think it has the worst drinking water. Filled with contaminates. Perhaps there's some little bio worm that effects the brains down there


overspun


----------



## sumnerusa

Misellen, I know your frustration. But, it's over now and we should let it rest. Have a Merry Christmas if you so celebrate, of not Happy New Year.


----------



## chickkie

missellen - it is obvious you haven't read all the posts or you would have realized that these people are not here any more. Please don't start rehashing this again


----------



## lorraine 55

Glenlady said:


> You won't 'meet' them now Carol they have gone , thank goodness :thumbup:


I think jillyc is referring to us because we got rid of some people !


----------



## misellen

chickkie said:


> missellen - it is obvious you haven't read all the posts or you would have realized that these people are not here any more. Please don't start rehashing this again


I apologize for the last few responses. I was just responding to them before I saw the suspended label. I stopped at that point. I am sure I am not the only one who may have missed seeing the small print notice.


----------



## vikicooks

misellen said:


> I apologize for the last few responses. I was just responding to them before I saw the suspended label. I stopped at that point. I am sure I am not the only one who may have missed seeing the small print notice.


I , for one- was glad to see it this morning. It made me brave enough to post a question without any concerns of "three-in- one" getting on and making stupid, mean remarks. So, thank you to whoever made it happen!


----------



## painthoss

misellen said:


> I apologize for the last few responses. I was just responding to them before I saw the suspended label. I stopped at that point. I am sure I am not the only one who may have missed seeing the small print notice.


No, you weren't the only one, I didn't see it either. I didn't know to look as I wasn't aware that a person's status would show on their avatar on their previous posts.


----------



## painthoss

vikicooks said:


> I , for one- was glad to see it this morning. It made me brave enough to post a question without any concerns of "three-in- one" getting on and making stupid, mean remarks. So, thank you to whoever made it happen!


Yes, exactly, I feel the same way. A fresh clean breeze has blown through the place.


----------



## misellen

painthoss said:


> No, you weren't the only one, I didn't see it either. I didn't know to look as I wasn't aware that a person's status would show on their avatar on their previous posts.


I wasn't aware that "suspended" would show at all.


----------



## Carole Murphy

We all learned so much, now I can't believe I'm actually adding a post to this subject.
But thank you to all who have had the grace to stay with us and endure any nonsense. Let this forum be the good, friendly, helpful place it is known to be.
thanks,


----------



## Owlie

Why do you all keep going on and on about it.

Why not let it go and start a new post about food etc.

It is finished, she has gone.


----------



## vikicooks

One thing I've seen people say about some acrylic yarn is how scratchy it can be. I saw a pin on Pinstest about putting the scratchy skein into a 'delicates" bag and washing it. They used Red Heart as an example- said it comes out as soft as any other yarn.


----------



## vjh1530

DeniseCM said:


> I absolutely agree and could not say it better. Thank you Galaxycraft, you're a real trooper :thumbup: and so are the KPers who have stood their ground.


I agree, thank you!


----------



## vjh1530

My mother used to make a lemon meringue pie for my birthday when I was young (I liked it better than cake) that had a creamy lemon filling, not the jellied one usually served. She used cornstarch in it. She would never give me the recipe because it was her "secret". Does anyone remember that type of lemon meringue and have a recipe? I would love to make it

Thanks!


----------



## galaxycraft

vikicooks said:


> One thing I've seen people say about some acrylic yarn is how scratchy it can be. I saw a pin on Pinstest about putting the scratchy skein into a 'delicates" bag and washing it. They used Red Heart as an example- said it comes out as soft as any other yarn.


I use Red Heart yarns alot.
So my experiences...
It softens up very nicely after the first wash/dry.
I had tried the washing of the skein first...don't do it.
Many reviews say that it comes out in a complete tangled mess.
I personally have tried it and had a heck of a time de-tangling.
Wasn't worth the effort for me.
If you can stand the little bit of roughness while working with it; not to worry...softens up nicely after washing.

I wash my items before donations/giving anyways.


----------



## seamer45

It's probably a chiffon lemon filling, you can find any number of them on the internet, just put it into your search engine.


----------



## seamer45

Ok, I'm late at answering this and I'm not going to read all 47 pages of replies. Some of which are now on food,strange.
Anyway, here's something about the children (or adults) and fire of any kind. This is somewhat morbid.
People may be burned in a fire but in most cases they have died of smoke inhalation long before the fire reaches them. Since we moved to this area 15 years ago from a small New England town where fire deaths were rare we hear about fires and deaths much more often. I was curious when 
I kept hearing about smoke inhalation deaths not burns. Then after one fire where kids were locked in their room and the house was set on fire the local fire chief explained what happens.


----------



## vikicooks

galaxycraft said:


> I use Red Heart yarns alot.
> So my experiences...
> It softens up very nicely after the first wash/dry.
> I had tried the washing of the skein first...don't do it.
> Many reviews say that it comes out in a complete tangled mess.
> I personally have tried it and had a heck of a time de-tangling.
> Wasn't worth the effort for me.
> If you can stand the little bit of roughness while working with it; not to worry...softens up nicely after washing.
> 
> I wash my items before donations/giving anyways.


I always wash the things I make with red heart- it is amazing how much it softens- I love it. I also love Brava from KnitPicks, it is so soft and wonderful to work with. I just ordered some of the Brava bulky weight to try it.


----------



## normancha

Glenlady said:


> My glass is full to the brim  for loving and giving, but also for the good riddance of the Crone, witch or whatever
> Happy Christmas to you all Cheers !!


Cheers!!! And like we say in Spanish: Salud!!! (I toast To Your health!!!)


----------



## normancha

vjh1530 said:


> My mother used to make a lemon meringue pie for my birthday when I was young (I liked it better than cake) that had a creamy lemon filling, not the jellied one usually served. She used cornstarch in it. She would never give me the recipe because it was her "secret". Does anyone remember that type of lemon meringue and have a recipe? I would love to make it
> 
> Thanks!


My Mom always made hers with freshly squeezed lemon juice AND cornstarch. The recipe was on the side of the cornstarch box, and that's the same recipe I use. I believe the same recipe was in an old Good Housekeeping Cookbook from the 1970s.


----------



## normancha

galaxycraft said:


> Does anyone do the old standby of Apple or Pumpkin?
> 
> I also like the mixed berries.
> Just the right mixture of tart/sweet.
> 
> Then I also like Blueberry and Cherry.
> Oh such decisions.


I like them all, but my favorite one is the mixed berries.


----------



## normancha

Carole Murphy said:


> Oh, youve made me so hungry can't beat a good key lime pie. haven't tried sweet potato pie, does it taste as good as pumpkin? have to have whipped cream on that one. can't eat nuts, so will leave you the pecan pie. thanks for the post.


My friend Chanda bakes a great sweet potato pie. 2 years ago, my now 6 years old Grand Daughter said after eating Chanda's pie: "You friend makes the "bestest" pie I have ever eaten in my whole life" Chanda also makes the "bestest" peach cobbler. She bakes using her Grandma's recipes from the early 1900s.


----------



## normancha

StitchDesigner said:


> How about sweet potato pie with whipped cream? Or pecan pie? Or, my personal favorite--homemade key lime?


All of the above. With diet cola. Just so my glucose count doesn't go too high.


----------



## Carole Murphy

misellen said:


> and spins


I have to ask, why oh why are you quoting so many things that BC posted ? You do know she has been suspended. Or are you her only listed under a different name ??
Just a thought.


----------



## galaxycraft

Carole Murphy said:


> I have to ask, why oh why are you quoting so many things that BC posted ?
> You do know she has been suspended.
> Or are you her only listed under a different name ??
> Just a thought.


These were all posted without misellen knowing about it.
She later apologized. 
misellen / a regular here / Joined: Mar 8, 13

The offender(s) Joined Oct 14, 13 / Nov 20, 13 / Dec 14, 13



misellen said:


> I apologize for the last few responses.
> I was just responding to them before I saw the suspended label.
> I stopped at that point.
> I am sure I am not the only one who may have missed seeing the small print notice.


Happy Holidays.


----------



## vjh1530

normancha said:


> My Mom always made hers with freshly squeezed lemon juice AND cornstarch. The recipe was on the side of the cornstarch box, and that's the same recipe I use. I believe the same recipe was in an old Good Housekeeping Cookbook from the 1970s.


Thanks, I'll look up the cornstarch site to see if they have recipes on it, or maybe I can find an old copy of that cookbook.


----------



## Carole Murphy

I must owe an apology to those who took offense at my comment. I do apologize that I did not take the time to look up the dates. This is one reason I should never log in to this forum, resolution should be: look but do not log in, then I won't upset anyone.


----------



## galaxycraft

You didn't offend/upset me. I just set the record straight. :wink:


----------



## MASHEPP

Glenlady, I love your Avatar. One of my cats looks exactly like yours. Mine is really a rascal, too, and there is nothing he likes better than find an unattended ball of yarn.


----------



## Glenlady

Owlie said:


> Why do you all keep going on and on about it.
> 
> Why not let it go and start a new post about food etc.
> 
> It is finished, she has gone.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitish

Vhj: think a review of a search 'lemon meringue pie' will probably have it resurface. May take a little doing. I do remember that one of the 'tricks' to making the standard pie or pudding filling more and naturally lemony -- was to just squeeze and add the strained juice of a lemon. One lemon per each pie.


----------



## Glenlady

MASHEPP said:


> Glenlady, I love your Avatar. One of my cats looks exactly like yours. Mine is really a rascal, too, and there is nothing he likes better than find an unattended ball of yarn.


Thank you mashepp, I have to agree with you, he is my little prince (Boris ) the name he was given at the cat rescue where I adopted him,same as yours he loves to get into mischief with yarn, and helps me crochet


----------



## misellen

galaxycraft said:


> Happy Holidays.


Tank you Galaxycraft


----------



## MGT

The problem with acrylic anything on fire is that the acrylic, being a plastic, melts to the skin and doesn't come off, so the heat stays there burning the skin further. That said, a blanket won't be the only piece of acrylic a child wears. If the family doesn't heat with an open flame and isn't addicted to candles (dangerous around kids anyway), go for the acrylic if you like it. I agree about today's families not having time to care for wool, however otherwise perfect a fiber it is. Perhaps check out a cotton/acrylic blend. There are very soft ones that are the best of the non-wool world.


----------



## Glenlady

MGT said:


> The problem with acrylic anything on fire is that the acrylic, being a plastic, melts to the skin and doesn't come off, so the heat stays there burning the skin further. That said, a blanket won't be the only piece of acrylic a child wears. If the family doesn't heat with an open flame and isn't addicted to candles (dangerous around kids anyway), go for the acrylic if you like it. I agree about today's families not having time to care for wool, however otherwise perfect a fiber it is. Perhaps check out a cotton/acrylic blend. There are very soft ones that are the best of the non-wool world.


Just to let you know MGT the acrylic topic is now closed, after all the nasty comments made by certain people- who have now been suspended, we have moved on, Happy Christmas and a good New Year


----------



## Lkholcomb

galaxycraft said:


> I use Red Heart yarns alot.
> So my experiences...
> It softens up very nicely after the first wash/dry.
> I had tried the washing of the skein first...don't do it.
> Many reviews say that it comes out in a complete tangled mess.
> I personally have tried it and had a heck of a time de-tangling.
> Wasn't worth the effort for me.
> If you can stand the little bit of roughness while working with it; not to worry...softens up nicely after washing.
> 
> I wash my items before donations/giving anyways.


I had to wash quite a bit of yarn a bit ago, as my daughter left her soda on the bed and it leaked out onto a project. My husband went down to wash it, after I gave him very strict instruction to put NOTHING else in with it. Well mil was the one who put it in the washer and apparently my husband neglected to give the warning. I had so much fun not only untangling the yarn, but untangling other items from it as well.

:roll:


----------



## sumnerusa

Knitish said:


> Vhj: think a review of a search 'lemon meringue pie' will probably have it resurface. May take a little doing. I do remember that one of the 'tricks' to making the standard pie or pudding filling more and naturally lemony -- was to just squeeze and add the strained juice of a lemon. One lemon per each pie.


Also, to make it more lemony you can add the zest of the lemons. This is what I do and it really makes a great filling.


----------



## Lkholcomb

seamer45 said:


> Ok, I'm late at answering this and I'm not going to read all 47 pages of replies. Some of which are now on food,strange.
> Anyway, here's something about the children (or adults) and fire of any kind. This is somewhat morbid.
> People may be burned in a fire but in most cases they have died of smoke inhalation long before the fire reaches them. Since we moved to this area 15 years ago from a small New England town where fire deaths were rare we hear about fires and deaths much more often. I was curious when
> I kept hearing about smoke inhalation deaths not burns. Then after one fire where kids were locked in their room and the house was set on fire the local fire chief explained what happens.


Very true. And even if they survive long enough to get burned, the damage to their lungs from the "burning air" is far worse.


----------



## galaxycraft

Lkholcomb said:


> I had to wash quite a bit of yarn a bit ago, as my daughter left her soda on the bed and it leaked out onto a project. My husband went down to wash it, after I gave him very strict instruction to put NOTHING else in with it. Well mil was the one who put it in the washer and apparently my husband neglected to give the warning. I had so much fun not only untangling the yarn, but untangling other items from it as well.
> 
> :roll:


When I did mine, I had it in a mesh bag and all precautions - still tangled.  
But lesson learned for me, never again.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Fun ??????????????????????????????


----------



## vjh1530

Knitish said:


> Vhj: think a review of a search 'lemon meringue pie' will probably have it resurface. May take a little doing. I do remember that one of the 'tricks' to making the standard pie or pudding filling more and naturally lemony -- was to just squeeze and add the strained juice of a lemon. One lemon per each pie.


Thank you for the tip!


----------



## vjh1530

sumnerusa said:


> Also, to make it more lemony you can add the zest of the lemons. This is what I do and it really makes a great filling.


Thank you. I think that would really help as well!


----------



## normancha

sumnerusa said:


> Also, to make it more lemony you can add the zest of the lemons. This is what I do and it really makes a great filling.


I was going to say that about the zest. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitish

Thank you. Did not know about the zest. Love you'all!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie

We always use a little lemon juice and also after the custard is thick, remove from heat and add a tablespoon of butter. Stir, let set to cool. Stir again in 5 minutes. This gives a nice sheen to the custard. Add to pie shell and then add meringue to pie and bake to cook meringue. Then place a small amount of lemon zest on the top of the pie after baking so people will know it is a lemon pie. This is my favorite pie of all time!


----------



## Hilary4

vjh1530 said:


> My mother used to make a lemon meringue pie for my birthday when I was young (I liked it better than cake) that had a creamy lemon filling, not the jellied one usually served. She used cornstarch in it. She would never give me the recipe because it was her "secret". Does anyone remember that type of lemon meringue and have a recipe? I would love to make it
> 
> Thanks!


Here is a tried and true recipe for Lemon Meringue Pie with a custard-style filling: http://www.firstsearch.co.nz/lemon-meringue-pie.html
Any brand of cornflour (cornstarch) will work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Hilary4 said:


> Here is a tried and true recipe for Lemon Meringue Pie with a custard-style filling: http://www.firstsearch.co.nz/lemon-meringue-pie.html
> Any brand of cornflour (cornstarch) will work.


What is short crust pastry?


----------



## Hilary4

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is short crust pastry?


One with no raising agent in it, suitable for quiches, flans, pies etc.


----------



## vjh1530

Hilary4 said:


> Here is a tried and true recipe for Lemon Meringue Pie with a custard-style filling: http://www.firstsearch.co.nz/lemon-meringue-pie.html
> Any brand of cornflour (cornstarch) will work.


Thank you! Looks delicious! I love lemon meringue - my favorite!


----------



## vjh1530

Hilary4 said:


> One with no raising agent in it, suitable for quiches, flans, pies etc.


Thank you, I wondered as well. What is castor sugar?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Hilary4 said:


> One with no raising agent in it, suitable for quiches, flans, pies etc.


Ok thanks. I was thinking shortbread .


----------



## Glenlady

vjh1530 said:


> Thank you, I wondered as well. What is castor sugar?


It's very fine granulated sugar, you can make it yourself by giving it a quick 'whiz' in a grinder, be careful though else you'll end up with icing sugar-- used for frosting in the US lol


----------



## vjh1530

Glenlady said:


> It's very fine granulated sugar, you can make it yourself by giving it a quick 'whiz' in a grinder, be careful though else you'll end up with icing sugar-- used for frosting in the US lol


OK, thanks! I guess it's like midway between confectioner's sugar that we used here for icing and regular granulated sugar. I have a British baking cookbook but have had a hard time using it because I have had to look up most of the ingredients, lol. Some of the stuff we don't have here in the US.


----------



## Carole Murphy

vjh1530 said:


> OK, thanks! I guess it's like midway between confectioner's sugar that we used here for icing and regular granulated sugar. I have a British baking cookbook but have had a hard time using it because I have had to look up most of the ingredients, lol. Some of the stuff we don't have here in the US.


I have trouble explaining things to my grandchildren: for instance, I tell them to put it on the drainboard .] Question: What is that ?
Answer: Okay, countertop, the space beside the sink.

Or: my recipe calls for Spry and oleo, I am out of either so send them to the store. 
They debate awhile to decide what is it I am needing. came home with nothing, had no idea of spry or oleo. 
Am I really that old and out of touch with modern life?t Answer to myself: I guess so . 
Spry (was/is) a brand of solid shortening, like Crisco is today. Oleo is what was made in 1940's and called Oleo Margarine. It came in a plastic bag with a yellow tablet inside, and you squashed the tablet until the product turned yellow.

Does any of this ring a bell with anyone ? Please don't tell me I'm the only older Yankee on this site. Yankee being from upper New York State.


----------



## Carole Murphy

Glenlady said:


> Just to let you know MGT the acrylic topic is now closed, after all the nasty comments made by certain people- who have now been suspended, we have moved on, Happy Christmas and a good New Year


i am so glad all the comments on yarn have stopped, but I noticed in your post that the nasty comments made by certain people, the people have been suspended.
I didn't know there was more than blue C.

felt sorry for that, but it was time to stop the mess. Even trying to input recipes didn't stop it. Thought maybe the admin would just cancel the subject, but I see it is still here.


----------



## sumnerusa

Carole Murphy said:


> I have trouble explaining things to my grandchildren: for instance, I tell them to put it on the drainboard .] Question: What is that ?
> Answer: Okay, countertop, the space beside the sink.
> 
> Or: my recipe calls for Spry and oleo, I am out of either so send them to the store.
> They debate awhile to decide what is it I am needing. came home with nothing, had no idea of spry or oleo.
> Am I really that old and out of touch with modern life?t Answer to myself: I guess so .
> Spry (was/is) a brand of solid shortening, like Crisco is today. Oleo is what
> 
> was made in 1940's and called Oleo Margarine. It came in a plastic bag with a yellow tablet inside, and you squashed the tablet until the product turned yellow.
> 
> Does any of this ring a bell with anyone ? Please don't tell me I'm the only older Yankee on this site. Yankee being from upper New York State.


My sons girlfriend is 23 and he is a bit older. I'm not sure where they were but there was a dial (aka rotary ) phone sitting on a desk. She went up to the phone and started putting her finger in the holes as if to push the buttons. She couldn't figure out how the phone work. Young people have never seen a regular phone.

I don't think they make Spry anymore. I remember using it.


----------



## Carole Murphy

sumnerusa said:


> My sons girlfriend is 23 and he is a bit older. I'm not sure where they were but there was a dial (aka rotary ) phone sitting on a desk. She went up to the phone and started putting her finger in the holes as if to push the buttons. She couldn't figure out how the phone work. Young people have never seen a regular phone.
> 
> I don't think they make Spry anymore. I remember using it.


Wonder what they would do with Party Lines, now that I look back, I do pity the poor other 5 customers who were on our party line. Hmmmm We have seen such wonderful and some not so good inventions. thanks for the post.,


----------



## Knitish

Bell ringer answer: my dad was familiar with the yellow tablet to color oleo.


----------



## StitchDesigner

I vaguely remember Spry, but by the time I got on the scene oleomargerine was a silvery yellow and tasted like pure fat. And I often find myself wondering if the people today understand what the gospel lyric, "Jesus on the main line, tell Him what you want," is referring to.

How about no such thing as frozen pizza? You had to go to an Italian restaurant for one. And the restaurant served only "village" style Italian, no sun-dried tomato sauce of some spice, water, and 3 pieces of tomato like a certain famous, fake Italian restaurant today will do. And the food was fan--tastic!


----------



## vjh1530

Carole Murphy said:


> I have trouble explaining things to my grandchildren: for instance, I tell them to put it on the drainboard .] Question: What is that ?
> Answer: Okay, countertop, the space beside the sink.
> 
> Or: my recipe calls for Spry and oleo, I am out of either so send them to the store.
> They debate awhile to decide what is it I am needing. came home with nothing, had no idea of spry or oleo.
> Am I really that old and out of touch with modern life?t Answer to myself: I guess so .
> Spry (was/is) a brand of solid shortening, like Crisco is today. Oleo is what was made in 1940's and called Oleo Margarine. It came in a plastic bag with a yellow tablet inside, and you squashed the tablet until the product turned yellow.
> 
> Does any of this ring a bell with anyone ? Please don't tell me I'm the only older Yankee on this site. Yankee being from upper New York State.


Absolutely! I remember I had to change saying "put it in the icebox". We used Spry and Oleo, too. Now you have me thinking, lol! of all the other words and terms we used to use. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## vpatt

The community Center nearby is still called ' the school house' by some of us. It actually was an old school building when I moved here. Not exactly the same thing as you mentioned but sort of.


----------



## Lkholcomb

I want to know who ended up making lemon things for Xmas after all this talk, lol


----------



## Glenlady

Lkholcomb said:


> I want to know who ended up making lemon things for Xmas after all this talk, lol


My d/law made an amazing lemon meringue pie for Christmas for those who didn't want xmas pud :thumbup:


----------



## Carole Murphy

vpatt said:


> The community Center nearby is still called ' the school house' by some of us. It actually was an old school building when I moved here. Not exactly the same thing as you mentioned but sort of.


yes, many years ago and the first time we went out to visit my aunt in rural Oswego county, New York, she told us to turn right at the old school house,it would be before we actually got into the town.
we drove up and down several times, and no old school house. Finally went to town to call her (before cell phone) and found out the school had been torn down many many years ago. Oh, yes, good memories ..


----------



## Carole Murphy

vjh1530 said:


> Absolutely! I remember I had to change saying "put it in the icebox". We used Spry and Oleo, too. Now you have me thinking, lol! of all the other words and terms we used to use. Thanks for the memories!


Laughing because ice box is still used here in texas by the "old timers" along with many other words. We;ve come along ways in some ways.


----------



## StitchDesigner

Remember when: LPs went on the turntable of the HiFi?
The only healthcare a school nurse (if you had one) dispensed was methiolate (sp?) for scrapes?
School lunches had real food and were 25 cents?
The wildest things on TV were Elvis and Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom?
American Bandstand was live daily from Philly?
The bikini was new?
The 2 really hot cars were the Corvette and the T-Bird?
The Beach Boys defined summer?
The newest kids' TV show was The Mickey Mouse Club?
Walter Cronkite had dark hair?
You could go to the movies and see such flicks as Ben-Hur for a quarter?
Women were expected to only wear skirts and dresses, even in the house?
Kids actually walked to school?
Jeans were not allowed in school?
You could say the name of Jesus in school without a trip to the principal's office?
The really cheap stuff was made in Japan and nothing was made in China?
All women's glasses were those hideous horizontal almonds?
Some public toilets were pay?
You didn't need the correct change to ride the bus?
Public phones were 10 cents?
The most dangerous children's "literature" was Superman and Batman, but because the really little guys might try (and some did try) to fly off the roof?
A designer dog was a poodle with a fancy clip?
The Christmas shopping season began the day after Thanksgiving and ended on 12/26?
Two stories were read at Christmas, "A Visit from St. Nick," and Luke 2?
You had to have a real tree because there were no artificial ones?
Mom started baking the Christmas turkey at 3 am because the whole family would be there?
If another parent scolded you, that was bad, because they told your parents?
You could recite the intro to the TV show "Superman"?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

StitchDesigner said:


> Remember when: LPs went on the turntable of the HiFi?
> The only healthcare a school nurse (if you had one) dispensed was methiolate (sp?) for scrapes?
> School lunches had real food and were 25 cents?
> The wildest things on TV were Elvis and Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom?
> American Bandstand was live daily from Philly?
> The bikini was new?
> The 2 really hot cars were the Corvette and the T-Bird?
> The Beach Boys defined summer?
> The newest kids' TV show was The Mickey Mouse Club?
> Walter Cronkite had dark hair?
> You could go to the movies and see such flicks as Ben-Hur for a quarter?
> Women were expected to only wear skirts and dresses, even in the house?
> Kids actually walked to school?
> Jeans were not allowed in school?
> You could say the name of Jesus in school without a trip to the principal's office?
> The really cheap stuff was made in Japan and nothing was made in China?
> All women's glasses were those hideous horizontal almonds?
> Some public toilets were pay?
> You didn't need the correct change to ride the bus?
> Public phones were 10 cents?
> The most dangerous children's "literature" was Superman and Batman, but because the really little guys might try (and some did try) to fly off the roof?
> A designer dog was a poodle with a fancy clip?
> The Christmas shopping season began the day after Thanksgiving and ended on 12/26?
> Two stories were read at Christmas, "A Visit from St. Nick," and Luke 2?
> You had to have a real tree because there were no artificial ones?
> Mom started baking the Christmas turkey at 3 am because the whole family would be there?
> If another parent scolded you, that was bad, because they told your parents?
> You could recite the intro to the TV show "Superman"?


We must be the same age.
:thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

Some more remember when....
TV Cable/Over the Air Systems where locally owned family businesses.
Drug Stores where locally owned family businesses.
Every summer there was a town bazaar/fair.
Drive-in Movies.
Barn/House raising... when a neighbor was struck by disaster.


----------



## Glenlady

galaxycraft said:


> Some more remember when....
> TV Cable/Over the Air Systems where locally owned family businesses.
> Drug Stores where locally owned family businesses.
> Every summer there was a town bazaar/fair.
> Drive-in Movies.
> Barn/House raising... when a neighbor was struck by disaster.


and here in the UK we only had one TV channel-- bbc 1  
and at close down they played God save the queen


----------



## vpatt

StitchDesigner said:


> Remember when: LPs went on the turntable of the HiFi?
> The only healthcare a school nurse (if you had one) dispensed was methiolate (sp?) for scrapes?
> School lunches had real food and were 25 cents?
> The wildest things on TV were Elvis and Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom?
> American Bandstand was live daily from Philly?
> The bikini was new?
> The 2 really hot cars were the Corvette and the T-Bird?
> The Beach Boys defined summer?k
> The newest kids' TV show was The Mickey Mouse Club?
> Walter Cronkite had dark hair?
> You could go to the movies and see such flicks as Ben-Hur for a quarter?
> Women were expected to only wear skirts and dresses, even in the house?
> Kids actually walked to school?
> Jeans were not allowed in school?
> You could say the name of Jesus in school without a trip to the principal's office?
> The really cheap stuff was made in Japan and nothing was made in China?
> All women's glasses were those hideous horizontal almonds?
> Some public toilets were pay?
> You didn't need the correct change to ride the bus?
> Public phones were 10 cents?
> The most dangerous children's "literature" was Superman and Batman, but because the really little guys might try (and some did try) to fly off the roof?
> A designer dog was a poodle with a fancy clip?
> The Christmas shopping season began the day after Thanksgiving and ended on 12/26?
> Two stories were read at Christmas, "A Visit from St. Nick," and Luke 2?
> You had to have a real tree because there were no artificial ones?
> Mom started baking the Christmas turkey at 3 am because the whole family would be there?
> If another parent scolded you, that was bad, because they told your parents?
> You could recite the intro to the TV show "Superman"?


Its a bird ...its a plane ...lol


----------



## StitchDesigner

vpatt said:


> Its a bird ...its a plane ...lol


Faster than a speeding bullet!
More powerful than a locomotive!
Able to leap tall buildings in a single bound!

Look! Up in the sky! It's a bird! It's a plane! It's Superman!


----------



## StitchDesigner

Country Bumpkins said:


> We must be the same age.
> :thumbup:


I'm 62, how 'bout you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

StitchDesigner said:


> I'm 62, how 'bout you?


Sixty two in March. :wink:


----------



## vpatt

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sixty two in March. :wink:


Lol
do you remember Pinky Lee?


----------



## sumnerusa

Glenlady said:


> and here in the UK we only had one TV channel-- bbc 1
> and at close down they played God save the queen


Our close down was the our National Anthem and there was a screwy thing on the screen that looked like the burner on an electric stove.

Don't forget the fear of the paddle in school.....not anymore....
Also, we didn't have cable...we had TV antennas on our roof


----------



## illusionsbydonna

sumnerusa said:


> Our close down was the our National Anthem and there was a screwy thing on the screen that looked like the burner on an electric stove.
> 
> Don't forget the fear of the paddle in school.....not anymore....
> Also, we didn't have cable...we had TV antennas on our roof


The test pattern..


----------



## sumnerusa

illusionsbydonna said:


> The test pattern..


Yes, thank you, that's it. I was having msenior moment


----------



## vjh1530

I'm 61, and am really enjoying this! Did you have to hide under the desks or in the cloakroom (no one has them anymore!) for Air Raid Drills? They used to scare me silly.

Did you run faster and jump higher in your PF Flyers? (sneakers - and no adult would wear sneakers as regular shoes)

Ipana toothpaste - I think they had a beaver with huge teeth in their ad?

Did you wonder where the yellow went when you brushed your teeth with Pepsodent?

Lighting the burner or oven on the gas stove before you started dinner?

The bacon grease in an empty coffee can everyone kept on the back of the stove?

The relatives who still used outhouses, adult potty chairs for bad weather or night times, and running water was 
kitchen pumps that had to be primed?

Paper dolls you cut out and played with until the tabs that held the dresses on wore off?

Learning how to use the "choke" to start the car?

That smell of the new baby dolls on Christmas morning? A new baby doll was the most important gift for girls at Christmas.

Mothers who used the new paper disposable diapers instead of cloth diapers were considered "lazy" by the older generation?

Most women carefully unwrapped gifts to save the wrapping paper to use again. Same for ribbon, bows and gift boxes. String was saved in a ball in the "junk" drawer in the kitchen. Coffee cans were saved, too.

Plastic bags were a big deal when they first came out and women washed and dried them so they could use them again. There were even decorative hangers you could get for hanging the washed bags upside down to dry. If anything could be reused, it was. Little was just thrown out.

Kids often ate a bowl of cereal before they went to bed.

On TV and in the movies, the "good" girl always twisted her ankle running from the bad guys and the hero had to carry her to safety.

Every TV show had a morals lesson in the episode, and white hats and solid-colored white horses were the good guys, black hats and brown horses were the bad guys. Sometimes the good guy had a jet black horse, but never a brown horse or a multi-colored horse.

What about those of you who grew up in countries other than mine?


----------



## vpatt

Lol...at granny's house we brushed our teeth on the back porch by the pump and carried a washpan to the bedroom for our bath. We had raw milk and the butter was churned at home. I remember granny catching rainwater in mason jars to use for washing her hair. The springhouse was nearby for keeping the milk and butter cool.

Of course we were much more advanced at our house....lol


----------



## gail-11

Agree - as long as it is a nice soft acrylic - not scratchy, especially for babies.
Mopgenorth - I like your avatar - if that is the case I must be an absolute genius LOL (completely white) haha!



mopgenorth said:


> The benefits of acrylic far outweigh the extremely minimal risks. Knit your heart out! Whatever you make I am sure will be loved and appreciated!


----------



## StitchDesigner

vjh1530 said:


> Sometimes the good guy had a jet black horse, but never a brown horse or a multi-colored horse.
> 
> What about those of you who grew up in countries other than mine?


Unless the good guy was Little Joe Cartwright. And of course Trigger was none of the above. He was a palomino.


----------



## gail-11

[qAgree - as long as it is a nice soft acrylic - not scratchy, especially for babies.
Mopgenorth - I like your avatar - if that is the case I must be an absolute genius LOL (completely white) haha!


mopgenorth said:


> The benefits of acrylic far outweigh the extremely minimal risks. Knit your heart out! Whatever you make I am sure will be loved and appreciated!


uote=mopgenorth]The benefits of acrylic far outweigh the extremely minimal risks. Knit your heart out! Whatever you make I am sure will be loved and appreciated![/quote]


----------



## Carole Murphy

don't know about the rest of you, but I find that I still do several on this list of "olden days". Old habits are hard to break.


----------



## Carole Murphy

Carole Murphy said:


> don't know about the rest of you, but I find that I still do several on this list of "olden days". Old habits are hard to break.


the above post was in answer to vjh1530's post. 
Bacon grease in coffee can beside stove, I never reuse the grease but keep it there instead of down the sink drain then throw it all away.
Still grab all the wrapping paper, bows, string, gift boxes etc. to reuse. can't stand to see it all go into trash bags, often the wrappings can cost more than the gift...
Keep one junk drawer, no,, I actually have 3 of them..


----------



## vjh1530

StitchDesigner said:


> Unless the good guy was Little Joe Cartwright. And of course Trigger was none of the above. He was a palomino.


You are right!! I forgot about Trigger! I guess he was kinda white, maybe, lol! And I was SO in love with Little Joe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vjh1530

Carole Murphy said:


> the above post was in answer to vjh1530's post.
> Bacon grease in coffee can beside stove, I never reuse the grease but keep it there instead of down the sink drain then throw it all away.
> Still grab all the wrapping paper, bows, string, gift boxes etc. to reuse. can't stand to see it all go into trash bags, often the wrappings can cost more than the gift...
> Keep one junk drawer, no,, I actually have 3 of them..


That's a good idea for bacon grease. Back when I was a kid we used to reuse it for frying things. Funny that we never seemed to get sick from it, although I would never think of doing it now. I also saved bows and ribbon and paper, which made my kids crazy. Now I use gift bags, which my family saves. I do save them as well to reuse. Just seems like such a waste to throw it all out!


----------



## grandmann

We had three channels on our black and white TV when I was a child and these were the shows that were watched:

Sat. night-Lawrence Welk with the Lennon sisters I still know their names Diane, Peggy, Kathy and Jancie.

Sunday night was Lassie, Ed Sullivan Show, now I'm not sure when Bonanza was on. I think it was on Sunday night, also. 

Gay meant happy & merry not today

The name Dick got ruined by today's society. I really liked that name back then...now its Rich or Richard.


----------



## vjh1530

Dick, Jane, and Sally with Spot the dog. Did they have a cat?


----------



## grandmann

Oh yeah, I almost forget I remember The Dick & Jane books.
I think the cat's name was Puff.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

vjh1530 said:


> Dick, Jane, and Sally with Spot the dog.  Did they have a cat?


Puff.


----------



## Barn-dweller

In the UK we learnt to read with the Janet and John books. Anyone remember them?


----------



## sanditoes48

You are doing a great kindness by making these things and giving them away. If there were "issues" with the fiber you use you would be advised. I know when knitting for our armed forces one can only use pure wool. Not so with charity. Keep up the great work! :thumbup:


----------



## CaroleD53

Barn-dweller said:


> In the UK we learnt to read with the Janet and John books. Anyone remember them?


Yes, remember them well!


----------



## rderemer

My mother used to save her bacon grease to give to HER mother who used it to make soap.


----------



## Byrdgal

I have made blankets and afghans for my kids, grandkids, and great grandkids for over 35 years---with acrylic (because it is so practical, washable, and Red Heart doesn't frizz or pill after years of wear). Now they have Red Heart Soft which is very nice. They all love them, use them all the time.


----------



## HandyFamily

Just wanted to say - I did make the mince pie, actually, I made two already, and I loved it just as much as I thought I would by reading the recipe.


----------



## Hilary4

HandyFamily said:


> Just wanted to say - I did make the mince pie, actually, I made two already, and I loved it just as much as I thought I would by reading the recipe.


Good for you - they are sooo yummy!! Nice hot or cold.


----------



## HandyFamily

It was actually better cold - but the problem was, well, in order for it to get cold... it needs to not get eaten meanwhile - I don't know what was wrong with my pies, but they just didn't manage to ran fast enough!


----------



## farmkiti

grammyv said:


> I think it depends on the acrylic. Some get very harsh and scratchy when thrown in the dryer.
> 
> I used to use Plymouth "Heaven" (100% nylon). It laundered well but is discontinued.
> 
> I've switched to Zucca "Trendsetter"(58% Tactel 42% Polyamid).I've also used this for chemo caps.
> 
> Hope this helps you make your decision.
> Keep on knitting!


Thanks for the advice on the "Trendsetter" yarn. It looks very soft online. I can't wear wool, not allergic, it just itches. And with sensitive skin, lots of other fibers are itchy to me. I'll probably try that yarn.


----------



## Hilary4

HandyFamily said:


> It was actually better cold - but the problem was, well, in order for it to get cold... it needs to not get eaten meanwhile - I don't know what was wrong with my pies, but they just didn't manage to ran fast enough!


LOL! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Whippet

I use Pound of LOve Acrylic for all my baby blanketsd.


----------



## vpatt

vjh1530 said:


> I'm 61, and am really enjoying this! Did you have to hide under the desks or in the cloakroom (no one has them anymore!) for Air Raid Drills? They used to scare me silly.
> 
> Did you run faster and jump higher in your PF Flyers? (sneakers - and no adult would wear sneakers as regular shoes)
> 
> Ipana toothpaste - I think they had a beaver with huge teeth in their ad?
> 
> ...............
> 
> HaHa, Bucky Beaver was the Ipana toothpaste representative.


----------

